# CWS Resort - May 2012



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OK kiddos.. we continue along our merry way at knitting paradise... so join in the fun, learn about knitting, life, cooking and anything else you would like to talk about!!!

Girls, take it away!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm back I had a Dr check up on my wrist all good I can stop the anti inflamatries and see how it all goes.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Morning/ evening!


Good news trasara ! (ha! My iPhone has learned your names in kp! And auto spells them for me now)


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Rise n shine! 

Have a good day! Be back later


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

I haved risen, sort of, but the shine will have to wait a while. Taking my little poodle in for a trim early this am and then it's LYS for knitting bunch this afternoon and then bible study at church thus pm. This day will fly. 
So glad your wrist is better, Tracy. Be careful with it, please. 
Need to go for now, CWS. Looks like I'll have many pages to read later.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I forgot to tell you all that I've been joining the ends of my Plymouth Tweed yarn with a spit splice! I have never had such an easy time spit splicing... The yarn is 2 ply and 100% wool, so it's perfect for it. I unply about 3" of the ends, and pull off one of the plys from each end. Then I lay them over each other, so it's 2 ply all the way along the overlap. Then spit... and rub vigorously between your hands. The friction and heat created felt the ends together perfectly! You can't even tell where the splice is... LOVE IT.


They taught this in knitting class! LOL

and you just don't tell anyone!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Here's what I like at the Webs May sale:
> http://www.yarn.com/webs-anniversary-sale-worsted-yarns/webs-knitting-crochet-yarns-tahki-tara-tweed/ in "teal" (sweater)
> 
> http://www.yarn.com/webs-anniversary-sale-bulky-yarns/webs-knitting-yarns-cascade-ecological-wool/ In natural gray (sweater). I made my son a sweater out of this before-- it's wonderful stuff!
> ...


If you want them, should I get them? I need to know how many hanks!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning CWS! The sun is SUPPOSE to come out today. I hope so. Tonight is my class. Last one for a while. Bummer! But I think Mike is getting tired of me disappearing for these classes anyway...so the next is not until June 30! MEN!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

So I am now on Pinterest. I am so clueless. I don't know how to find anyone, I don't know what to do. I have nothing!!!!!!! Oh well!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, off to work. Will check in later~

(is the weekend here yet?)


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonnie, the yarn that is on sale won't be under the Tent Sale. So if you want those yarns, tell me, and I will get them ahead of time.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hello early birds!
Thanks Tommi I do have to be careful as the injury is still there I just don't have any pain but it is alot better.
Never mind Barb, more time for you to knit up some of your yarn so you can buy more!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> So I am now on Pinterest. I am so clueless. I don't know how to find anyone, I don't know what to do. I have nothing!!!!!!! Oh well!


Just play and enjoy it...we will find each other in time there too

We have the same taste in knitting....Eventually we will pin the same thing


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I think one of us needs to come up with a standard resort thread opening that explains this thread in a friendly way... One we can use each time to cut down on all the confusion we get each time we start anew

It's too much work to try to answer all these questions and misunderstandings. Just saying

I will try to if all agrees... Or someone else can...

Or not


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > So I am now on Pinterest. I am so clueless. I don't know how to find anyone, I don't know what to do. I have nothing!!!!!!! Oh well!
> ...


you can just put someones name in search and you link up with them.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Good morning all, shopping day and errands to run. Later work on sock #2. Looking at all of that yarn is making me crazy. I think what I need to do is go back and look at all of the yarn I have and maybe re-think a purchase right now. It will of course go on sale again....I shall think about it..maybe.... :roll:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


their real name?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> :-D Good morning all, shopping day and errands to run. Later work on sock #2. Looking at all of that yarn is making me crazy. I think what I need to do is go back and look at all of the yarn I have and maybe re-think a purchase right now. It will of course go on sale again....I shall think about it..maybe.... :roll:


I"m feeling the same way about the yarns Bits!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > onesoutherngal said:
> ...


yes, have you put in osg's real name then you can see her boards


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> I'm back I had a Dr check up on my wrist all good I can stop the anti inflamatries and see how it all goes.


Good morning!!

This is great news, Tracy! So glad...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what I like at the Webs May sale:
> ...


Thanks, Barb... I'm just admiring them. I have plenty of yarn set aside for sweaters and socks. Will think about it, tho... You don't have to buy it, I can order and save you the hassle.

Is the tent sale going to have the same stuff they have been selling in their April and May sales, only cheaper? Is that what usually happens?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm going to say good night and I will hopefully catch you tomorrow.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Bonnie, the yarn that is on sale won't be under the Tent Sale. So if you want those yarns, tell me, and I will get them ahead of time.


Okay, you just answered my question! Will think if I really need any of that and let you know.

That Cascade Eco wool is what I used to make Seth's green and gray plaid sweater that I gave him two Christmases ago. It's so nice to work with, and the hanks are HUGE-- over 400 yards, as I recall. I paid $15 per, way back then, and now it's $20... so to get it for $13 on sale is really good. I never see that yarn go on sale.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> I'm going to say good night and I will hopefully catch you tomorrow.


Goodnight Tracy! Hope to talk to you later...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

So what kind of stuff will be in Webs tent sale? Could I give you a list of stuff to look out for?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> I think one of us needs to come up with a standard resort thread opening that explains this thread in a friendly way... One we can use each time to cut down on all the confusion we get each time we start anew
> 
> It's too much work to try to answer all these questions and misunderstandings. Just saying
> 
> ...


Good idea. People need to know it's an ongoing chat that was started long ago.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > :-D Good morning all, shopping day and errands to run. Later work on sock #2. Looking at all of that yarn is making me crazy. I think what I need to do is go back and look at all of the yarn I have and maybe re-think a purchase right now. It will of course go on sale again....I shall think about it..maybe.... :roll:
> ...


The best way to slow down on yarn buying, and get a realistic handle on it, is to organize your stash. Looking at all we already have is quite sobering. For me it is, anyway...

Both of the sweaters I have knit recently-- the brown one I finished, that Nina is knitting now, and the orange one I'm knitting now-- were made using yarn I bought a long time ago. They have been in my stash for several years.

And there's plenty more where that came from!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Sorry I jumped into your conversation! I hope this isn't a closed group! But being on KP I'm pretty sure you open up to include newbies. May I be included in your KAL? I Have 2 ruffle scarves and one cotton seed stitch shrug on the needles that I'm trying to finish up for Mother's Day for my DD and 2DILs. This is a big day for me to focus on them since I just lost my mother on Valentine's Day this year and always spent the day with her. Makes me kind'a sad just thinking about it. Anyway, I'm a recently retired public school elementary teacher and have just in the last two years been really getting into the needles. (Never had time or energy before and now don't have the $ to do it the way I'd like to!). Oh well, life is what we make it! I love to knit and crochet but am only an intermediate skill level at best. That said, I have no qualms about tackling difficult stuff cause there's always help here! I know - I'm wordy! Sorry! May I be in the conversation?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> So what kind of stuff will be in Webs tent sale? Could I give you a list of stuff to look out for?


give me a list. I'll be happy to look. give me ideas for colors, quanities, etc. Not sure what will be there. But most is usually sold by the bag (10 sks to a bag)


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> Sorry I jumped into your conversation! I hope this isn't a closed group! But being on KP I'm pretty sure you open up to include newbies. May I be included in your KAL?


Hi Dlclose! everyone is welcome. Choose your pattern, your yarn, post your progress....we love pics! LOL This is not a race, do at your own pace. (might take me a year or two to make one....  ) if you get stuck, give a shout, someone usually can help you.

Welcome to the Resort!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

as for last names and Pinterest, I can never remember the last names. I know I'm an idiot! So PM me when you get a chance. Geeezzzz........this Pinterest thing is hard!


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> So I am now on Pinterest. I am so clueless. I don't know how to find anyone, I don't know what to do. I have nothing!!!!!!! Oh well!


I am there as well, Barb.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Dlclose said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I jumped into your conversation! I hope this isn't a closed group! But being on KP I'm pretty sure you open up to include newbies. May I be included in your KAL?
> ...


Thanks Barbara Ann


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome Di

There is a wonderful charity I have heard of where they knit red scarves for foster teens for valentines... That may be something to look into for you?

Just a thought....

We could google it if you like


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

You are right Sewbiz...re-organize my stash and see exactly what I have. Sometimes I get lost in dark colors because of their richness. So this afternoon that is exactly what I will do. Feeling better about not ordering, except......


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > can we help babysit? we all love babies, especially someone elses, when they get to be a handful, we can give them back!!! LOL
> ...


Isn't that ourJOB to spoil them? Thought I read that in the Nannie job description!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I finally had to turn on the air conditioning. Yikes, it was 76 in the house and when you are getting ready to go out you "glow" alot. Face is on now to the rat's nest called my hair. Eek! Later chicklets.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Excuse my poor manners Welcome!!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Nina Weddle Tullis said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Stay safe, Tommie! Can't wait to see your vest.
> ...


Clever signature!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yay! one more day and then I'm off!


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> as for last names and Pinterest, I can never remember the last names. I know I'm an idiot! So PM me when you get a chance. Geeezzzz........this Pinterest thing is hard!


PM'd you with mine. It isn't last names, just whatever you name it. You do have to pin from the web. I pin a lot of stuff from my blog on blogspot.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> UGH.....


LOVE your quote! Sometimes there's nothing that will take the edge off!! Maybe alcohol, but I'm afraid to go there! Could end up being a recurring remedy!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> :-D :-D Oh, my goodness it feels good to have us all on together. Just as though we are in the same room knitting. Oh, goodness chicks, we are going to have to get a group home.


Group home sounds really nice!!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Katsch said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning to everyone...
> ...


Your sweater is really lovely!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Dl, are you searching for patterns? Or do you have one already? I wanna see!! LOL


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Welcome Di
> 
> There is a wonderful charity I have heard of where they knit red scarves for foster teens for valentines... That may be something to look into for you?
> 
> ...


Thanks. Good idea. Let me know what you find out,


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Dl, are you searching for patterns? Or do you have one already? I wanna see!! LOL


I have a summer top I'm looking at. It's called"Summer Breeze" fromKnitting Digest Magazine, Vol 19, No. 4, Page 6. 1997. But it only is for a medium. My bust measures bigger than that so I'm going to have to put an additional panel in the middle of the front and the back pieces. Have begun the lace bottom in a cream. Am doing the panels in alternating cream and Kashmir Aran green. got the green Louise Harding on sale for 50% off and had to buy Berrocco Vintage cream to go with it to have enough to make the sweater. We'll see how it goes but right now I'm finishing the Mother's Day gifts!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OOoo, it sounds pretty!
I'm doing the Summer Treat Sweater in a mix purples. I'm loving it so far.

http://www.e-patternscentral.com/detail.html?prod_id=5656&cat_id=473&criteria=


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

this is my first adult size sweater....and it's for me!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Good Morning all.. I want to make something clear... 

That other Nina pronounces her name... 9-ah.... that isn't me.. mine is: knee-nah so there is your difference right there..

Sorry if someone got offended but that's my name... 

In the middle of the back.. finished the fronts.. almost there?? Not!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG! Girlfriend! You are turning into a speed knitter!

I have to wind some yarn. If I have time tonight (probably not) I will after class. Most likely it won't be until tomorrow after work. But I love the way it is coming out!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I just wanted so send some hugs out to you guys  

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OOOooo...I love the way you squeeze!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, back in a bit, need to go buy dog food!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hmmmm.... everyone got "chatted out" as in chatted to the max... as in pooped from chatting? LOL 

Where'd everyone go?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'M HERE!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Back from shopping chicks, and groceries put away. Did not go near my LYS. Stayed 5 miles away from it. Temptation. Now I think I am going to start my 2nd sock. Started once and dropped a stitch....so starting over. Later chicklets. :-D :-D


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I thought you were out purchasing dog food?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm leaving work early to go to my class at Webs. Ok, that's my excuse, the class doesn't start till 6:00! But I have my sock with me and I will do some knitting on that before class


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I thought you were out purchasing dog food?


I did! On my lunch break. :thumbup:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok Let me get this sock started. Be Back.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> this is my first adult size sweater....and it's for me!


I usually knit for others, too! This is my first for myself, too!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Dl, are you searching for patterns? Or do you have one already? I wanna see!! LOL


If I can paste it here it is:

http://www.freepatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00270&cat_id=382

Hope you can see it!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

P


Dlclose said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Dl, are you searching for patterns? Or do you have one already? I wanna see!! LOL
> ...


Here it is:

http://www.freepatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00270&cat_id=382


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I got to get back to socks too.. gonna finish this sweater and then a pair or two of socks... depends on what kinda yarn BA gets me at webs tent sale... then LACE!!!

I keep pushing off this lace sweater... I am scared to do it... since every other time I did lace I messed it up royally..

Maybe the second pair of socks should be a lace pattern??? what do you think???? sock mavens??? hello???


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Back from my afternoon knitting session at ther LYS. One of my quilting friends joined me and we had a great time. I did get help with my project. I was doing it right but just wasn't confident it was correct. 
TTYL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I love socks!! I am a sock maven!! :mrgreen: That is all I want to do is knit socks. I have to finish this pair, then do one more pair, then me. I have that yarn, you know...THAT yarn Malabrigo plus the yarn Barb sent me from Bedford, Va. There are not enough hours in the day. I am trying to figure out if I bring the right hand cleaners on the boat I can take my socks out and work while fishing....works for me!! :lol:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, sweet chicks, off to fix dinner. Later.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Dl, are you searching for patterns? Or do you have one already? I wanna see!! LOL
> ...


Cute pattern, DL. Welcome to our little spot in the world.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

tomilu said:


> Dlclose said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I love socks!! I am a sock maven!! :mrgreen: That is all I want to do is knit socks. I have to finish this pair, then do one more pair, then me. I have that yarn, you know...THAT yarn Malabrigo plus the yarn Barb sent me from Bedford, Va. There are not enough hours in the day. I am trying to figure out if I bring the right hand cleaners on the boat I can take my socks out and work while fishing....works for me!! :lol:


You are so funny Bits.. remember how you dreaded the word "sock" let alone had any interest in knitting them???? Remember?? I probably can't prove it anymore cause it probably has been deleted.. but I am sure we have witnesses who can attest to it!!! My, have we come a long way!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I Love, love love them. Just got an e-mail from "Eat,sleep,& Knit" Sale. Sometimes it is not the price but the color thaT GRABS ME. Sorry about that.. Ok, darlings...dinner. Chat later.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi all...you are all posting faster than i can keep up

Hope you all have had a great day

here is the url for the red scarf project

http://fc2success.org/what-we-do/programs/red-scarf-project/

i may try this one this year...there are so many kids in the system...

i have until sept 1 to complete it

i saw where you cws were talking yarn organization....i think i am going to start with putting together some travel kits....you know those easy to pick up and do while traveling patterns...i am going to go ahead and put the yarn and pattern in lg ziplocks into my various knitting bags...so i can just grab and go

i have got to do something to whittle down this stash...its either knit or add on the the house!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi CWS... Another day out of the house all day. Tomorrow I'm out AGAIN-- Dr. appt.! 

Hi Dlclose. So sorry you have so recently lost your mother. Our KAL is totally informal... just a few of us wanted to knit sweaters so everyone is doing their own thing. Gives us something to talk about!

I'm going to sit and knit my sleeve tonight, and not chat. I am close to finished with the one sleeve and want to start the second... so I can get to the part I'm looking forward to-- knitting the yoke!

I loved knitting to Downtown Abbey season 1 on Netflix. But there's no season 2! When will it come out? I'm dying to see more... Might have to start over and watch them all again.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> here is the url for the red scarf project
> 
> http://fc2success.org/what-we-do/programs/red-scarf-project/
> 
> ...


I did that Red Scarf project for two years, and then they started getting picky... real picky. They had too many donated! You had to send them exactly between this date and that... Didn't want anyone to send more than one, and then said 'no thank you, we have more than enough'... so I moved on.

Be sure they want your scarf before you spend time making it.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It's there, just not on netflix....


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > here is the url for the red scarf project
> ...


well that's good to know..now i can just knit the color i want...and not a gang color like red....and tuck it in a backpack when no one is looking....there are plenty of needs in my own school :thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

So why don't you post a thread for knitting something for the kids in your school... pick a simple pattern and post a thread.. you won't have to do anything except collect it.. and give them out...

I have to find the time to sew the afghans together.. maybe after I finish the sweater but before the socks... 

then certain people won't complain.. trouble is all the squares don't match.... have to figure it out..


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

because it would be absolute chaos...the princ. would have to approve...and then the board...and then a committee would have to choose the kids...and then you would have the people wanting to get money for yarn to do it...then your would have to organize a fund raiser...and as the one who came up with the idea, i would have to do the paperwork and submit the proposals....

i would never have time to knit a single scarf...and the kid that i would have started the whole thing over would prob'ly be one of the ones who never got one...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

and then i would have to filter out all the gang colors


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

oh...i see you said a thread....sorry, lol

i should be a good educator and read the entire paragraph carefully


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> because it would be absolute chaos...the princ. would have to approve...and then the board...and then a committee would have to choose the kids...and then you would have the people wanting to get money for yarn to do it...then your would have to organize a fund raiser...and as the one who came up with the idea, i would have to do the paperwork and submit the proposals....
> 
> i would never have time to knit a single scarf...and the kid that i would have started the whole thing over would prob'ly be one of the ones who never got one...


Which is why so many corporations fail.. and a business like Apples thrives!!!! Cause they don't wait for boards and committees and proposals.. they just do!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

and you pick the color.... is grey a gang color???? or brown??? or multicolors??? I (thank God)no nothing about Gangs...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> It's there, just not on netflix....


Poop. May have to buy it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> well that's good to know..now i can just knit the color i want...and not a gang color like red....and tuck it in a backpack when no one is looking....there are plenty of needs in my own school :thumbup:


It's always best to donate locally. No telling how many handknit items are wasted in these charity collections. I have done the Special Olympics scarves too, and then it was learned that they got so many, they were selling them in the local Walmart near the Olympics, for $1.00 apiece! I'd rather have donated a couple of dollars than wasted my time, yarn, and postage sending the scarves!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i am going to get a bite of stew...and then work on some ieps....yuck!...will check in and out if i can


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> and you pick the color.... is grey a gang color???? or brown??? or multicolors??? I (thank God)no nothing about Gangs...


i will say this...i am a lot more careful about what i allow my kids to wear... the gang activity is growing here, and even tho they are not in that circle, i don't want them to be a target just because they wore the wrong thing


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

OSG ask your Resource officer for a list of the gang colors. I worked in the discipline department as a Admin. Aisst. to an Assist. Principal for 14 years. The police came to us. We outlawed everything. No coats, no backpacks, and the lockers belonged to us. Drug dogs came in at least once a month. But alas you are in a public school...mine was private-catholic. Anywho chicks, off to my chair ---cold case. Chat in the am darlings. :-D :-D


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Dl, are you searching for patterns? Or do you have one already? I wanna see!! LOL
> ...


Very pretty!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I got to get back to socks too.. gonna finish this sweater and then a pair or two of socks... depends on what kinda yarn BA gets me at webs tent sale... then LACE!!!
> 
> I keep pushing off this lace sweater... I am scared to do it... since every other time I did lace I messed it up royally..
> 
> Maybe the second pair of socks should be a lace pattern??? what do you think???? sock mavens??? hello???


YES


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I love socks!! I am a sock maven!! :mrgreen: That is all I want to do is knit socks. I have to finish this pair, then do one more pair, then me. I have that yarn, you know...THAT yarn Malabrigo plus the yarn Barb sent me from Bedford, Va. There are not enough hours in the day. I am trying to figure out if I bring the right hand cleaners on the boat I can take my socks out and work while fishing....works for me!! :lol:


I would find a way. If Mike and I get down there, that's my plan.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > I love socks!! I am a sock maven!! :mrgreen: That is all I want to do is knit socks. I have to finish this pair, then do one more pair, then me. I have that yarn, you know...THAT yarn Malabrigo plus the yarn Barb sent me from Bedford, Va. There are not enough hours in the day. I am trying to figure out if I bring the right hand cleaners on the boat I can take my socks out and work while fishing....works for me!! :lol:
> ...


I remember!!! :XD: :XD:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Hi CWS... Another day out of the house all day. Tomorrow I'm out AGAIN-- Dr. appt.!
> 
> Hi Dlclose. So sorry you have so recently lost your mother. Our KAL is totally informal... just a few of us wanted to knit sweaters so everyone is doing their own thing. Gives us something to talk about!
> 
> ...


I've never seen the show, but everyone talks about it. I think I'm missing something.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> So why don't you post a thread for knitting something for the kids in your school... pick a simple pattern and post a thread.. you won't have to do anything except collect it.. and give them out...
> 
> I have to find the time to sew the afghans together.. maybe after I finish the sweater but before the socks...
> 
> then certain people won't complain.. trouble is all the squares don't match.... have to figure it out..


I know mine don't match. LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, I'm home from class, just ate some cereal, was starving, it was my dinner :shock: 

The class was awesome as usual. I just love these classes. I just learned all kinds of cast ons and a new cast off for socks. Whoohoo

Ok, I know I'm lurking about the Resort alone (watching for shadows) :shock: 

Goodnight CWS. See you all tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Hi CWS...
> ...


It is a really neat show on Masterpiece Theatre. I have seen both seasons and can't wait for season 3. I would like to buy them all.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > So why don't you post a thread for knitting something for the kids in your school... pick a simple pattern and post a thread.. you won't have to do anything except collect it.. and give them out...
> ...


Match is one thing.. but they are all different sizes and yarns.. acrylic, wool. mixtures etc... pita.. but i will get thru it..


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

never did get that bite of stew...was dishing it out when dh came in needing help..


seems we had a premie calf dropped this afternoon,,,and the mama would not let it eat

soooo off we go...to do swallowing therapy on a newborn calf

which really means, i get to feed from a bottle while he fends off mama

we took pix on his phone, so i will upload soon

she is so tiny she looks like a minature!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

wow a baby cow... i know nothing about farming.. and you are gonna feed it with a bottle.. that's pretty cool...pix...pls..


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hola mis amores! 

I AM OFF! WOOHOO!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> wow a baby cow... i know nothing about farming.. and you are gonna feed it with a bottle.. that's pretty cool...pix...pls..


it is very hard to save a calf that doesnt get the mothers first milk...that first 24 hours...

it has the immunity that the baby will need to survive and thrive...

so, we shall see how it goes...we got the mom in a special holding shoot and forced her to let the baby nurse a little...we then milked her and filled a bottle...

if she doesnt get the hang of it by tomorrow, it will be all bottle feeding


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i mean, after all....it's not like i have anything going on..i should be able to house break a new pup, bottle feed a calf, do my job and someone else's too....(sigh)

(all prayers will be appreciated!)


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nina...... Those squares! I swear I tried with all my might to get them to stick to specs.  Colors and patterns aside..... but materials and size were important.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good luck OSG!!! Ju can do it!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Please angela, you are a superwoman you will have no problem dealing with all you have on your plate!! No worries... We believe in you!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Nina...... Those squares! I swear I tried with all my might to get them to stick to specs.  Colors and patterns aside..... but materials and size were important.


Some are fine. .but I don't have enough of the same for one blanket... or even a throw... baby throws maybe..

Gonna take them all out tomorrow and see what i can do...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

oh i feel for you....

i tried and tried to get one to specs for the tracy/swap thankyou....never did get one the right size and finally gave up



knittingneedles said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Nina...... Those squares! I swear I tried with all my might to get them to stick to specs.  Colors and patterns aside..... but materials and size were important.
> ...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

new baby


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> new baby


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

what a cute baby...hope he survives...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

she....me too!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i have never seen one this small! she is just super tiny!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OMG how cute!!! Can we name her???? Please?????


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

sure


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Afternoon all, Oh that baby is just gorgeous! I love cows. 
Does she have a name yet, I know she isn't a pet but how could you not name her?

Boy the resort has been busy the last couple of days different conversations all over the place I don't know where to start.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Mia the second


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi t

i am going to have to catch you in my morn....just tired now


sorry


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

mini mia?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Mia the second


me too? lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

nice... i like both mini mia and me too...lets see what everyone else says..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

night osg get some sleep sounds like you are going to need it.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Isabella  

Ok. Everyone else's turn or does anyone want to throw in a name?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

haha, I vote Mia.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Does she have big brown eyes?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

No no no... Not my Mia's name


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Mabel- Mothers always bring extra love!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Aww... why don't we want to name the her after my little wittle princess?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> No no no... Not my Mia's name


Now I'm confused


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

trasara said:


> Does she have big brown eyes?


She's a cow.. ever see a cow with blue eyes??? of course she has big brown eyes!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I meant to say 'Why do we' lol sorry! LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

You know...... i read somewhere something about people with blue eyes and somehow someway they're all related!  lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Aww... why don't we want to name the her after my little wittle princess?


Because she will be a fighter like Mia.. and she is cute... (for a cow) like mia is cute for a little person..

and she seems to have spirit.. like mia.. and if she is named after a cutie, Independent, feisty girl like Mia she will survive..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I have blue eyes I am thinking all of you have brown am I right?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Aww... why don't we want to name the her after my little wittle princess?
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm sorry... but while I know Mia is not the only Mia in the world... i don't want to name the cow after my daughter. 

There are a lot of feisty women....... 

Amelia? Polly? Hannah? (hannah clarke)


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

http://www.rootsweb.ancestry.com/~nwa/clark.html


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I like hannah... You can fold it in half and still be the same... turn it around... the same.  lol

There's also a Hannah SNELL 


And the first hannah was a needle crafter and quilter! how sweet is that?!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I could see the conversation already..... How's Mia doing?wait... Mia the cow. 

No thanks....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I could see the conversation already..... How's Mia doing?wait... Mia the cow.
> 
> No thanks....


LOL.. silly.. ok.. no MIA... lol.... didn't think of it that way at all...

NO MIA PEOPLE...

and no offense.. no hannah either.. that's my hebrew name... and I am not a cow... lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Going to knit.. and watch law and order SUV... good night...

I'll let everyone else think up a name.. i will keep my mouth shut..

nite


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

LMAO!!! Okie dokie!  Oh man we're naming our first born all over again! hahahaha


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It was easier to name my first born!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

sorry I disappeared on you guys, I had a phone call then I had to race out to get to an appointment to donate blood. Now everyone is snug in their bed, so I will tip toe and turn out the light.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Well thank goodness.... I could just hear the dh calling,"me too!" as he walked around the pasture....

WhT would the neighbors think?

That crazy man ain't right! That's what...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hahaha! No way! How funny!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning everyone


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning all I am just watching Glee and cooking ANZAC biscuits haven't knitted a stitch yet.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-78530-1.html

Check out this crochet!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow... To have that much time and talent...

I live the look of crochet... My brain just doesn't "get" it, lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning CWS! 

OSG! That calf is adorable! We need to come up with a really cute name. 

It's rainy and gloomy here again. I hate this crap! I know we need the rain, but I need the sun. This kind of weather just depresses me. Seriously. 

by the way, I got an email from e-patterns, they are having a big book sale. I will take a peek at what's available later. No time right now. 

Ok, chicks, gotta head out the door :-(

Tania, enjoy your day off. I was talking to one of the instructors at Webs last night, she said we are gonna love the yarns that will be in the Tent sale this year. Whoohoo! Bring it on!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Green with jealousy here.... I think you should find me some yummy green yarn at webs to match my mood! ( just kidding, lol... Have fun shopping)


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey sock knitters... Do you reinforce your toes and heels?

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-78759-1.html

Just wondering in case I decide to finish mine...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D :-D Good morning chicks, getting ready to head to Doc's ...hubby's trip. Got to go and fix my face and hair. No I do not reinforce my toes and heels. Just do what the pattern says. But that is exactly why one needs so much sock yarn....they wear out and you get to knit more!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> i mean, after all....it's not like i have anything going on..i should be able to house break a new pup, bottle feed a calf, do my job and someone else's too....(sigh)
> 
> (all prayers will be appreciated!)


Good morning, all!

Prayers for you, OSG, that the calf and momma bond well today and the baby can nurse. Can't wait to see the little thing. Our neighbor has tons of cows and horses in the pasture, and this time of year there are all these new little "surprises" showing up, daily... so cute!


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

That little calf is soooo cute !!!!! Let's see.... how about Ebony? Or Little Bit?? 
I am not, am not, am not going to buy any yarn today!!!!

lol lol lol lol


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Beautiful baby calf... how about "daisy"?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> I have blue eyes I am thinking all of you have brown am I right?


Mine are brown.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm blue eyed too: )


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> I'm blue eyed too: )


Except when I am jealous of all yall's yummy yarn and fun travels lol


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Hey sock knitters... Do you reinforce your toes and heels?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-78759-1.html
> 
> Just wondering in case I decide to finish mine...


Do NOT use wooly nylon, or any add on thread of any kind. It abrades against the wool sock yarn and cuts it. The nylon spun into the sock yarn is enough of a reinforcer. It's all you need.

People's socks wear out because they knit them too darned loose! You have to knit a very tight gauge to make socks like steel... and they will last and last. But if you see daylight between and in the center of the sts, they will not withstand being walked on, and will wear out. Thread reinforcements added in will make this happen even sooner.

Socks rarely wear out at the toes, anyway. It's the heels you have to worry about. I don't know what this lady's problem was, but it's strange to have sock toes wear out... unless she was wearing her socks with flip flops??? Rubbing the cement with them...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Hey all, I agree with Sewbiz, I tend to knit a very tight sock. I like the way they feel when you wear them. They feel like a cushion on your feet. I love knitting socks. You can never have enough...especially since I have 3DD and 1DIL asnd 4 grad girls to knit for. This does not include the guys. I cannot have too much sock yarn. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Where's Barb and Tania this am?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbiz I have a question: Knitting socks for the guys....I have Cascade 150 Handpaints which has the yardage, also I have some colors in the rios. These guys would wear these socks with their boots in the winter. Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> :-D Hey all, I agree with Sewbiz, I tend to knit a very tight sock. I like the way they feel when you wear them. They feel like a cushion on your feet. I love knitting socks. You can never have enough...especially since I have 3DD and 1DIL asnd 4 grad girls to knit for. This does not include the guys. I cannot have too much sock yarn. :lol: :lol:


I never have enough sock yarn either!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh, and I have BROWN eyes too.....Daddy always said I was full of [email protected]%!!! He had the most beautiful blue eyes. But Mom had brown and 5 out of 6 of us kids have brown.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Glad I asked... I could not figure out why it took so loong for bits to do the toe when she seemed to breeze thru the rest

She was kniiting yarn into steel: )

Makes sense now


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Beautiful baby calf... how about "daisy"?


daisy-may.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, hopefully I may get an answer about yarns for men's socks....cause I do not know what to do. I know men can be rough on socks. But it will be awhile before I knit them socks.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am really torn about buying more yarn right now. But boy oh boy, some of thoser colors just suck me in. :mrgreen:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bits, I don't know what to tell you about the mens socks. When I did Mike's and Poppy's, I just used regular sock yarn. It seems fine.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I am really torn about buying more yarn right now. But boy oh boy, some of thoser colors just suck me in. :mrgreen:


  you and me both


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thanks. I think I will use the Cascade 150 paints mainly for the yardage.

I know. One day when hubby is working outside, I will take all of my sock yarn out and really look at it. Think I will go and count it.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Thanks. I think I will use the Cascade 150 paints mainly for the yardage.
> 
> I know. One day when hubby is working outside, I will take all of my sock yarn out and really look at it. Think I will go and count it.


Oh for Heaven's Sake! Just get naked and roll around in it! :shock:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D :-D 56 hanks and balls of sock yarn. About 10 is that ranco...no maybe 15 hanks of that stuff. I almost don't count that as the good stuff. Maybe use that for the guys. Have about 4 hanks of grey. :wink:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

LOL...you are cracking me up!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Have to leave in 15 min. I will knit in the Doc's office.

Of course, when counting my yarn, I did not count the leftover balls of yarn from the socks I have made....another pair! :lol:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ya know! I actually think you have me beat for sock yarn. I have a lot, but I don't think I have that much. I'd better get shopping!!!!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

and needles. I have tons and tons of needles. DPN's coming out the ying yang! Straights, circs, fixed and interchangeables. OMG! What is wrong with me????


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I could supply a yarn shop with straight needles. My Mom gave me about 3 sets, plus any needles I purchased and I also got all of her sets. Also crochet hooks. 

I need more yarn...really really do.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have tons of crochet hooks too. I have not only mine, but some from my Mom when she gave it up years ago, and in those that she gave me, some belonged to her mother and grandmother! Those, I admit, I don't use, but I won't give them up either!


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Oh, and I have BROWN eyes too.....Daddy always said I was full of [email protected]%!!! He had the most beautiful blue eyes. But Mom had brown and 5 out of 6 of us kids have brown.


DH has brown eyes; his Cherokee heritage. I tell him he has brown eyes because he is so full of [email protected]%! 
:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tania is gonna have heart failure when she sees how much yarn I have. Poor kid, she's gonna be in shock!


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh, to find yarn like this!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I think Cascade and the wisdon knits as that color. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

So pretty!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

trasara said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-78530-1.html
> 
> Check out this crochet!


a HALF A MILLION POUNDS????? and all that work? and how BORING!!!!!! Same color, same stitch for 3 years?????? OMG Not me!!!! HALF A MILLION POUNDS??????


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

some stash...eh?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have maybe 6 skeins of sock yarn.. that's it.... not much at all... have to make it grow... Barbara... shop shop shop... 

about my needles, I just inventoried my needles on Ravelry.. I need more...lol.. missing a couple...


gonna tackle the afghans for the soldiers today.. put my sweater aside..have half the back done.... 

well, good morning to you all...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Goodmorning Darlin'!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't know how to take advantage of Ravelry that much. Just look for patterns, that's all I know.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh please it really is easy... if you go to my notebook on the left hand side.. you will see..all different things you can use to personalize or inventory your stuff.. like stash projects, queue, favorites and needles and hooks.. where you can inventory it all so that you know what you have and what you need...
How do you store the patterns you like? You can store them in the ravelry data base made special for you..
I don't like their forums or groups much.. but when I know I am going to travel somewhere I find a group that lives in the area I am going to and ask them for the best LYS in the area... otherwise I just look at the patterns too..

If you click on my name in your friends list you will see some of the projects I have done and taken pix of.. (I didn't do everything, just too lazy, I guess)...

I just clicked on you.. you are in a bunch of groups... 

So you know how to use this...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

its the personalization that throws me off.I don't know how to organize the patterns in my favs folder. I just know how to click on "save to favs".


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I even signed up for a class about Rav, but that's not until August!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I even signed up for a class about Rav, but that's not until August!


Really? they have classes on Ravelry?? ?why?? you just need to try things out... until you figure them out.. hum...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I work hard at my job! This is my cowl I'm making with yarn Tracy sent me.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

love the sts....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Did you see these?

http://blueskyconfections.blogspot.com/2012/04/handmade-feathers.html

some people have alot of time on their hands..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

that's really pretty, but nothing I'm going to get involved in!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I think Mike is going to book our airline tickets for Belize soon, he was checking out prices this morning and said they are down.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

when are you planning to go?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Mike would go in June 28th. I will go on July 4th. We would both come back July 15th.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I browse through the thread where people are selling yarns. I think some of it is crap and some is nice, but it's all overpriced in my humble opinion!

Maybe I should go crazy at Webs Tents sale and resell it!! Hmmmmmmm


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Yup maybe you should.. . I believe that the people who sell on this site.. do just that.. they buy in places like tuesday morning and then turn around.. and tag on a couple of bucks or more and sell it to innocent buyers on this site... JMHO


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Hello chicks, we are home and hubby is fine.Allergies. Taking a moment to chat then going to make some chicken salad. Then hope to sit and knit. Thinking real hard about yarn...........


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Just think of the $$ I could make. Buy it in the "garage sale" and tent sale for $2.00 per ball and sell for $6-8 plus shipping. I'd make money they would still be getting a bargain. Problem.....I just can't be bothered!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Glad everything went well for Hubby Bits!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm gonna run down to the vending machines and see if I can get chocolate!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

it's a whole other business.. you would have to give up your day job.. I bet you can sell your stash.. just say that you have this stash from forever and time to clean it up.. then tag on $5 or more each and away you go!!! 

I would never do that.. I can't... I could have brought the whole backroom of the store in Buenos Aires and sold it on KP.. Bet I would have made enough money to pay for another trip!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ooo then you could take me! LMAO


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

exactly!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D :-D I do not think I want to be in the business of selling. I prefer collecting. Besides if you paid $20.00 for a hank..do you think you go sell it ship it and make money on $5.00...I don't. You are not giving your self a salary. I would rather buy and knit. If I do not want something I give it away or donate it.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I think I might look at Webs again and Eat,sleep& knit. Sales all over the place. Have to find the right colors.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I think I might look at Webs again and Eat,sleep& knit. Sales all over the place. Have to find the right colors.


 :shock: :lol:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm hoping the mailman brings my Signature Needles today. I was expecting them yesterday, but they didn't come. Hoping today. Cross your fingers!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Ok, I figured out if I make this purchase - 3 Cascade and 3 wisdom. be around 74.00 with about 5.50 shipping. Then Iwill go on a yarn diet until Nina's trip. Yeah.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thought you got those already? I was going to ask how you enjoyed them. Quess I won't now. Ok, back to my knitting. That isn't spending too much is it? And what two weeks ago I did toss down 150.00 worth. I will think it over today. :shock: :-o


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I hate the word Diet. No matter what it pertains to!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Me too, but I might run out of room. Have to toss something.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Thought you got those already? I was going to ask how you enjoyed them. Quess I won't now. Ok, back to my knitting. That isn't spending too much is it? And what two weeks ago I did toss down 150.00 worth. I will think it over today. :shock: :-o


I've spent more than that put together in one shopping trip to Webs!! :shock:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Me too, but I might run out of room. Have to toss something.


tools, furniture, clothing :thumbup: :thumbup: :hunf:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > Thought you got those already? I was going to ask how you enjoyed them. Quess I won't now. Ok, back to my knitting. That isn't spending too much is it? And what two weeks ago I did toss down 150.00 worth. I will think it over today. :shock: :-o
> ...


Hell! I spent more than that at the Olde Liberty Faire!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

You must have a ton of yarn, or else what you have is gold plated! Wow. I thought I was bad. Well, I do have a few skeins of acrylic, those I could give away and make plenty of room. How do we know where to look for yarns in Japan and Australia. :-o


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Where in Japan would you look? :?:


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

tomilu said:


> Oh, to find yarn like this!!!!


https://www.craftsy.com/deals/nashua-begonia/602#!prettyPhoto
These colors reminded me of your flower. I ordered 3 daily deals from Craftsy today for $13.50 each deal. Each deal comes with 2 hanks and each hank has 200 yards #3weight cotton/linen blend. It is 1/3 of the price,per hank, that I have found it at anywhere else. BUT hurry, it is almost 4pm here in the northeast and the deal ends at 5pm. Good luck, hope you at least get to see it.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

we will be in Nina's hands. I probably won't get anything on this trip as I will be going to Rhinebeck at the same time. 

I have a lot of acrylic I could get rid of. Maybe I'll give them to my neice as she's learning to crochet. 

I am a yarn snob now. The acrylic I've had a VERY long time. Before I knew better!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I went on line looking at yarn shops in Japan. They apparently sell their yarn by the gram. They even have a paper yarn. Weird. Apparently you cant take pics of their yarns in their stores. So, unless I can see something. not sure if I want to buy.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> tomilu said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, to find yarn like this!!!!
> ...


pretty!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I gave away most of that acrylic yarn to our friend in Pa. But I still have about 10 skeins...I think 3 red heart, the rest is vanna white stuff and I think Bernat. I have to think about this tonight and make a decision.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

So you are not buying with Nina on this trip?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

hello hello! 

i've been lounging around all day...... aaaahhh.........


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't think so. I really want to take my money to Rhinebeck with me. That way I can play in the yarn before buying it!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> hello hello!
> 
> i've been lounging around all day...... aaaahhh.........


and we've missed you!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> You must have a ton of yarn, or else what you have is gold plated! Wow. I thought I was bad. Well, I do have a few skeins of acrylic, those I could give away and make plenty of room. How do we know where to look for yarns in Japan and Australia. :-o


Australia??? You question where to look in Australia??? Ever hear of TRACY?? I will be seeing her!!!! I will be in Sydney for 2 days.. She already is asking for the days off so that we can play together... I am so excited to see her..

For Japan.. I just printed out the itnerary for the trip and I will start searching for LYS in the ports... maybe I will find some.. Hope so.. but I also want to go to the Great wall and do sightseeing not just yarning!!!!! but NORO comes from Japan.. so we will see....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I would just probably buy special yarns if I see it..

In South America they also sell according to weight not skeins or hanks or balls.. just weight...that way you get a much better deal..

I imagine pricing might be high in Japan since everything else is high too. Last time I was in Australia prices were crazy high but I just got back into knitting and had no clue on prices of yarn, so I brought.. waste of time...

But like I said.. I would only buy special yarns... like the silk sari yarn they have.. beautiful colors ... or Noro should be cheaper there.. and their colors are crazy too..

so if you don't want to do the Yarn buying deal.. I still will probably buy you all at least one skein of sock yarn as gifts for each of you.. (If I find it!!)...


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> taznwinston said:
> 
> 
> > tomilu said:
> ...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tania!!! My Signatures are here!!! 
I don't know why you said they are not sharp, mine hurt! LOL They are pointy as all hell! But the dpn's I got are a size 1 and a size 2. So so pointy. What size did you get?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

these needles are too pretty to use! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok CWS, will check back in a bit. I've got dinner cooking on the stove and just wanted to give a shout! I also wound part of my next hank. What a mess this one is! Oh well, it will take me a while to get it undone, but I will. In the meantime, I was able to wind enough to continue with my sweater. These hanks are huge!!! I love them! (and Nina!)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OK Guys.. and all the lurkers...

I need help.. here are just some of the squares I got from the great crocheters and knitters on kP.. Obviously, I never did this before... so....

I got a bunch of different sizes...

here are 2 pix.. one of the smallest sizes I got and one of the medium.. I haven't laid out the others yet.. but these are all similar sizes...

Now what do I do?? 

the first pix is the hardest for me to figure out.. I guess I can do 2 different throws.. but since all the colors and textures are all different.. how do i mix it up????? 

HELP!!!! otherwise.. .I have no idea what to do with it all..

(I plan to crochet them together with black yarn... any other ideas let me know!!!)...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Why did you get all of these squares? First of all I would lay them out on the floor mixing in a small one inbetween two large ones. Ok, 1 large, then 2 small ones one over the other with a border, then a large one. I think it could be very pretty. Is this for the soldiers?

Anyway try that and see if that works.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, looking at it again doing what I said then putting a whole row of the small ones inbetween the rows of the large ones. See if that works. Lay it out on the floor.

You have 67 small squares and 35 large ones. Let me know how that works out. If you run out of squares I could probably crochet a couple for you. Lay it out and show.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

these are for the knit locker.... I got them before I left and while I was away.. finally, since I got back about 2.5 weeks ago I dragged them all out to see what I have...

I also have no idea how big the blankets have to be.. never made one before..

This is what I think I will do.. one solid (more or less) and one that is crocheted (granny sq. etc) in that size..

then the ones with black borders are going to be one big one... 

then I have another huge one.. big big rectangles...

I always panic first.. and run for cover among my friends... but eventually I talk it out and work it out.. so let's see if it works.. 

I am going to do the one in this pic first.... 

WISH ME LUCK!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OH.. I just got an email from Knit Picks.. for anyone who wanted to buy a swift.. they are having a sale on them.. $50 instead of $64... not bad, I paid over $100 for mine.. so it's a pretty good deal... if you need one...

check it out.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> OK Guys.. and all the lurkers...
> 
> I need help.. here are just some of the squares I got from the great crocheters and knitters on kP.. Obviously, I never did this before... so....
> 
> ...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tomi that's exactly what i decided to do!!! thanks for confirming that it can work.... I am on it.. crocheting my first sq... 

So in the end I should have 4 throws/blankets/afghans, whatever you want to call them...

thanks...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

and some already have black around them!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> and some already have black around them!


funny girl


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

AND...Mike did just book our airfare to Belize. Whoohoo!! It's gonna be HOT in July!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

thats why its by the beach...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

but we are going to the Rainforest too. Toledo. It's inland.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

But it will be fun, this I'm sure!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, my yarn is happy again. I got the whole thing wound.  I had to do it into a ball and hand wind it. But it's done.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

wow nina....i don't envy you...but it is a great project


maybe next time you should ask for strips a certain length instead of squares?

or would that be worse, lol?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

seriously...

it may have been easier to border if the knitters had used various varigated yarns..

there was one posted on kp a while back that was gorgeous...

she used up her varigated leftovers to make it...

it looked like a garden


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> wow nina....i don't envy you...but it is a great project
> 
> maybe next time you should ask for strips a certain length instead of squares?
> 
> or would that be worse, lol?


DO NOT DO A NEXT TIME!!! :shock:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, I'm gonna go knit on my sweater, time to separate the shoulders! back in a bit


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

barb you will be finished faster than i will. since I got on this...
ugh..

gonna do one.. then stop and do my sweater.. then go back.. then take another break.. and if certain people aren't happy with that.. they can offer to take it over.. 

so there!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks, heading to my chair to watch Cold Case...love that show. Nina good luck on those squares. And have fun. Chat later chicks,.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

thanks mom!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I doubt I will finish before you. I just totally screwed up. The shoulders! UGH! I have to frog them both. 

I've already emailed Bonnie. Hopefully she can set me straight. 
So, tonight I knit my cowl. (love how that is coming out!)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Great... sorry you screwed up..


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barb! Thats awesome! I have a size 8. 

Omg do you think she sold them to me used??? Im going to call her tomorrow.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Did everyone decide on a name? How about Daphne??


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi all... She is still surviving ...

Was acting perky today which is a good sign

Me, not so much... Catch ya tomorrow: )


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Sewbiz I have a question: Knitting socks for the guys....I have Cascade 150 Handpaints which has the yardage, also I have some colors in the rios. These guys would wear these socks with their boots in the winter. Thanks for your opinion.


In my opinion (and experience) I would not make socks out of any yarn that didn't have the added in nylon content that sock yarn has. It really keeps them from wearing out too fast.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Well, hopefully I may get an answer about yarns for men's socks....cause I do not know what to do. I know men can be rough on socks. But it will be awhile before I knit them socks.


If you want boot socks, see if you can find heavier sock yarn, but still with the nylon content. Some sock yarns come in a dk version. Pagewood Farm makes one called Denali 4. It's merino with 20% nylon and is a bigger gauge, like 6 spi instead of 8.

BTW Pagewood is an American company-- the yarn's made HERE! And they have beautiful dyes.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Where in Japan would you look? :?:


Noro yarns...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> For Japan.. I just printed out the itnerary for the trip and I will start searching for LYS in the ports... maybe I will find some.. Hope so.. but I also want to go to the Great wall and do sightseeing not just yarning!!!!! but NORO comes from Japan.. so we will see....


The Great Wall? Are you going to Japan or China?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> OK Guys.. and all the lurkers...
> 
> I need help.. here are just some of the squares I got from the great crocheters and knitters on kP.. Obviously, I never did this before... so....
> 
> ...


Won't Grandmann be proud to see her squares in a photo here.

Good luck to you, Nina...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

tomilu said:


> Ok, you could crochet with the black until all are uniform size. Some will have more black "border" than others, but that will add interest (trust me, I'm a quilter). Then decide what goes where in the scheme and crochet them together. At least that is what I'd do.


I agree. You have got to get them all the same size, regardless of how much black edging that takes.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Ah, finally got caught up with all the posts! And everyone's GONE... I'm going to bed, too.

Goodnight, all...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > Well, hopefully I may get an answer about yarns for men's socks....cause I do not know what to do. I know men can be rough on socks. But it will be awhile before I knit them socks.
> ...


BS!! Bonnie... the store in Argentina makes yarn for Pagewood Farms.. Pagewood Farms is their distributor which is why they cannot send ME any yarn to the USA..... they have a contract with pagewood not to sell any of their yarns to anyone else in the USA!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > Well, hopefully I may get an answer about yarns for men's socks....cause I do not know what to do. I know men can be rough on socks. But it will be awhile before I knit them socks.
> ...


BS!! Bonnie... the store in Argentina makes yarn for Pagewood Farms.. Pagewood Farms is their distributor which is why they cannot send ME any yarn to the USA..... they have a contract with pagewood not to sell any of their yarns to anyone else in the USA!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > For Japan.. I just printed out the itnerary for the trip and I will start searching for LYS in the ports... maybe I will find some.. Hope so.. but I also want to go to the Great wall and do sightseeing not just yarning!!!!! but NORO comes from Japan.. so we will see....
> ...


Both and Vietnam and many other places...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi, I am a bit late home today my food delivery was an hour and a half late and arrived 10 minutes before I finished..
Debating starts back up for DD tonight it is a school competition so I will be busy for the next 5 weeks unless they win and have to go to the next round!
To be honest there really are not many yarn stores around Sydney, there is Morris and Son's in the centre of sydney but the cheapest yarn you would find would be around $8-$10 for 50g one of the best stores is here where I live but the yarns are not alot cheaper I guess mostly there are online suppliers otherwise it is the craft/homeware stores and I don't think that is what you will be looking for. But I will have a search again and see what I find.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi I'm back from Debating DD's team won! They get more confident speaking each year, this is her 5th year.
Still haven't had time to pick up my needles since Monday now it's Friday night and I still only have one inch to go on J's glove.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Barb! Thats awesome! I have a size 8.
> 
> Omg do you think she sold them to me used??? Im going to call her tomorrow.


Mine have a little S engraved on them near the size. I don't know if that is for Signature or for Stilleto


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Actually there are two S's. One in script (Signature) the other is just a plain S (stiletto) Check your needles. Even my size 8 circ is pretty sharp.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Did everyone decide on a name? How about Daphne??


Oh, I like that! I vote for Daphne!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good morning CWS! Just popped in for a quick hello before running off to the office. I get out of work early today (whoohoo) but have to go to the doc  My primary is nagging me about a colonoscopy. So I have to see this guy to get one scheduled. Geeezzzz, I hate getting old. Well, I don't mind the getting old as all the weird stuff that comes with it!!!!

Ok, gotta run, chat later~
BTW Tania....were your ears burning this morning?? I was talking about you with Mike! loving words I assure you!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara said:


> Hi I'm back from Debating DD's team won! They get more confident speaking each year, this is her 5th year.
> Still haven't had time to pick up my needles since Monday now it's Friday night and I still only have one inch to go on J's glove.


Good news!!! Such an important skill... Being able to communicate and express yourself well

Congrats!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara said:


> Hi I'm back from Debating DD's team won! They get more confident speaking each year, this is her 5th year.
> Still haven't had time to pick up my needles since Monday now it's Friday night and I still only have one inch to go on J's glove.


Good news!!! Such an important skill... Being able to communicate and express yourself well

Congrats!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Luck with that barb:0

Me... My rt shoulder is killing me from all the typing and lugging around heavy bags of files 

I hope I CAN knit when I finally get done with school!

I was just cruising pinterest and got some great ideas for color combinations 

Sooooo many ideas sooooo little time, lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

before I went I just had to change my avatar since I have to frog some of my sweater! CRAP!!!

Ok, I'm late already, bye for now!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barb you are meant to knit not frog!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I'm back from Debating DD's team won! They get more confident speaking each year, this is her 5th year.
> ...


Sometimes I wish she didn't have to express herself so frequently!!!lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Buenos dias! 

Congrats for your dd Tracy! 

Awwww Barb! How sweet! 15 days!! Yay!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D :-D Good morning Chicks. Cleaning house, got children coming tomorrow and Have to figure out what I am having for a dinner. Got 2 inches done on sock #2. Try to work like crazy. Like your avatar Barb. Rip-pit :mrgreen:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Bits! I tried to find one with a frog knitting, but no go. Anyway, I'm dreading taking those shoulders out. All those ssk, k2tog, and yo's. Yuck!Oh well, it's got to be done, and I want the sweater to be right.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tania! 2 weeks from today...you will be coming to MA! Whoohoo. I don't know if I'm more excited about going to the Tent Sale or just spending the weekend with you and the kids!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

And I have WiFi at the house, so bring your computers. What do the kids like for breakfast? Snacks?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Bitsey said:
> ...


I heard ya the first time! 

That's disappointing. Maybe they are not promoting it as US made anymore? I hope they aren't misrepresenting their yarns. There are so few being made here now. Cestari, Brown Sheep, Bartlettyarns... those are the few I know of.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > knittingneedles said:
> ...


Wow... what a trip! You will see the whole world!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Sometimes I wish she didn't have to express herself so frequently!!!lol


Ha ha... congrats to her! So does she get her debating practice at home? :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

And GOOD MORNING... but since not ONE of you is online, I'll check in later!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok CWS~MARK YOUR CALENDARS!!!!

CWS Knitting Retreat in Farmville, VA is May 10th to the 12th, 2013!!!

I just spoke with Alberta and Jackie(Alberta's sister) on the phone (for quite a while  ) and we have set the date. Whoohoo. It's gonna be a hoot. More info as it comes. Try to make it. How much fun can we have??? TONS AND TONS!!!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

WOW! I feel like an outsider! You girls all seem to know each other so well. I'm just reading someone else's personal info. Barbara Ann, I'm really sorry you have to frog your shoulders. You're still way ahead of me. I have one frilly scarf and a shrug to finish for Mothers' Day, then I can go back to my sweater. My stuff always seems to get put on the back burner. Same happen to you?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Di, you need to understand that we know each other for about a year now.. and of course, that always happens... others come first.. I keep thinking of the airlines and how they tell you that when the oxygen masks come down, you need to take care of yourself first and then help others... so maybe we should adapt that to our knitting..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D :-D HeyNina, I just read what Barb said about next year, we could also think about one here in Lancaster. We are on the water. It might be fun. So much fun to see each other, but who knows what a year may bring. Ok, chick back to my sock. Going to try and exercise today and hope I do not get into a coughing fit. I think it will be ok. :-D :-D


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Nina, I do love the sunglasses. :mrgreen:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

thanks...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bits, do you have room for everyone? would you throw out your hubby for the weekend??


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I have a very large bedroom upstairs with a king-size bed and two twins and its own bathroom. Then I have a bedroom downstairs with a queen and a half bath. Then I have a small bedroom with a full size bed and full bathroom across the hall. In the great room I have 2 queen size sleep sofas and in the small living room I have a full size sleep sofa. Hubby has his bedroom and bathroom(I mean we share). But his computer is back there. Then I have a 17 ft. by 18 ft dining room, plus a 20 by 20 screened porch. The great room is 24 by 24. This does not include the kitchen or the other decks. The house is about 3000 sq. ft. I think it is big enough. :-D :-D


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> WOW! I feel like an outsider! You girls all seem to know each other so well. I'm just reading someone else's personal info. Barbara Ann, I'm really sorry you have to frog your shoulders. You're still way ahead of me. I have one frilly scarf and a shrug to finish for Mothers' Day, then I can go back to my sweater. My stuff always seems to get put on the back burner. Same happen to you?


This happens to all of us. So don't feel bad! Like we said, there is no time line. Only the one in our own heads! (scary thought!)


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> :-D :-D HeyNina, I just read what Barb said about next year, we could also think about one here in Lancaster. We are on the water. It might be fun. So much fun to see each other, but who knows what a year may bring. Ok, chick back to my sock. Going to try and exercise today and hope I do not get into a coughing fit. I think it will be ok. :-D :-D


I'd love to do this annually, so perhaps the year after we go to Lancaster! Whooohooo! Hope you have room for us all....I'll bring my tent!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I have a very large bedroom upstairs with a king-size bed and two twins and its own bathroom. Then I have a bedroom downstairs with a queen and a half bath. Then I have a small bedroom with a full size bed and full bathroom across the hall. In the great room I have 2 queen size sleep sofas and in the small living room I have a full size sleep sofa. Hubby has his bedroom and bathroom(I mean we share). But his computer is back there. Then I have a 17 ft. by 18 ft dining room, plus a 20 by 20 screened porch. The great room is 24 by 24. This does not include the kitchen or the other decks. The house is about 3000 sq. ft. I think it is big enough. :-D :-D


Holy Shit! I guess you do have room for us all! Geezzz Bits, your house is twice the size of mine, and thought my house was big!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:-( not a soul around.......

"i'm just a lonely girl....lonely and blue....all I want...is a friend like you"


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sorry about that Barb, my computer just shut off for no reason. Yes it is a big house but we live in all of it. I love it except when it is time to clean. Yuck!! That way he has his space and have mine, particularly in the winter when everyone is shut in. Back to the needles and then exercise...try to anyway. :wink:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok Susan. Good luck! Do an extra round of exercise for me! LOL

I'm off to get a check run done before I leave work. Leaving at 2:00 to go to doc. Then I will stop at grocery store and get something for dinner...just me and mike tonight 

Then home to knit until dinner time!

chat later CWS~

PS Susan: Mike and I still plan to drive down for a weekend this summer. Just don't know when yet. Will confirm things with you at a later date!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Anytime sweetie!! :mrgreen:


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

So where is the nearest airport to Farmville??


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Hey chicks, was going to sit and chat a moment, but have to go and put new line on the fishing rods. So. Later.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Can't wait! Farmville 2013!! 

Tomi, I think the closest airport is in Richmond.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D :-D Tania, quess what my postman brought me today. You were naughty!!  The yarns are beautiful and thank you so much ...that was so sweet of you. Thank you darling chick. Tomorrow I will take a pic and post it and show everyone what beautiful yarns you have sent to me. I truly appreciate it, but you did not have to do that. But I am very pleased to receive such a sweet gift from you. Thank you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

And the rods are ready for fish.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Teehehe! You're welcome! I figured it would help with your striped socks! . Have fun!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

tomilu said:


> So where is the nearest airport to Farmville??


Lynchburg


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Lynchburg is where Alberta flys into too. I plan to go down on Thursday, so anyone flying in on Friday, I'd be happy to pick up at the airport.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Is this happening this year or next? How can you plan that far in advance?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Ok CWS~MARK YOUR CALENDARS!!!!
> 
> CWS Knitting Retreat in Farmville, VA is May 10th to the 12th, 2013!!!
> 
> I just spoke with Alberta and Jackie(Alberta's sister) on the phone (for quite a while  ) and we have set the date. Whoohoo. It's gonna be a hoot. More info as it comes. Try to make it. How much fun can we have??? TONS AND TONS!!!


Oh that would be so much fun! I might even be able to drive it... if I'm not tied up. I may be in school...

My son is becoming a pilot and needs a certain amount of cross country flight hours... Wouldn't it be cool if he could drop me off, and fly back later to pick me up? Or I could take the train home or something.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Lynchburg is where Alberta flys into too. I plan to go down on Thursday, so anyone flying in on Friday, I'd be happy to pick up at the airport.


I would love to come; will have to see if it will be feasible.
So far, looks like it would be almost $1100 round trip. Lot of money.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Is this happening this year or next? How can you plan that far in advance?


Next year. 2013. I mark my calendar. Too early to book airfare or anything like that, but not to early to plan it.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Ok CWS~MARK YOUR CALENDARS!!!!
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

tomilu said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Lynchburg is where Alberta flys into too. I plan to go down on Thursday, so anyone flying in on Friday, I'd be happy to pick up at the airport.
> ...


way too early to book and check flights. Check buses and trains too.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

tomilu said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Lynchburg is where Alberta flys into too. I plan to go down on Thursday, so anyone flying in on Friday, I'd be happy to pick up at the airport.
> ...


Wait til closer to the date to look, Tommie... the fares usually go down.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Hey chicks, not much company tonight...you know, Cold Case is on. Got to watch murder... :-D Check in later. Love you chicks. :wink:


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

ok. I'm on my last frilly scarf. It's nearly half done. Then on to the simple shrug and I'll be done with the Mothers' Day stuff. Will post pics when they're done. Then I can move on to my sweater (which was supposed to be for Mothers' Day). I think I can get it done before the summer! Never did lace before.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

MOrning all a crisp sunny Saturday morning here in Aus. 
Hope all your frogging went ok Barb. Wow Bits your house sounds wonderful.
I just couldn't stay awake last night to chat with ou all.
Dlclose did I say welcome to you yet?? Anyway welcome I know it's hard when you ar the newbie but just jump in and you will soon catch on with what is happening. Is Mother's Day this Sunday the 13th for you guy's as well?? My mothers's day has become all about me I don't have to do any planning now as having lost my mum 16 years ago and my mil 2 years ago( who I also adored as she has been part of my life since I was 15) I have a lovely photo of the two of them together at J's Naming day I put that on the table with a big bunch of Crysanthemums ( then mothers day flower her in Aus)
Today I plan to finish J's glove and they are so easy I think I may make more. They a a good travelling project.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

OH no, I missed you all!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi i am here between stirring up supper...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i actuaLLY just woke from a nap...seems i needed some rest,as all i remember is sitting down on the couch to make a call or two, lol


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

What supper are you stirring tonight??
How is your little pup doing did you call her Georgie??


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

http://www.nepeanbelle.com.au/general%20brochure.pdf
I would love to have the figure to wear this!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

georgie is fine..so is the calf whom hubby has named tiny...seems we were too late deciding, lol

as he is feeding it by bottle three times daily,,,i guess we will let him name her,lol

supper is pasta...the food of track champions


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara said:


> http://www.nepeanbelle.com.au/general%20brochure.pdf
> I would love to have the figure to wear this!!


i am getting a cruise brochure


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/93354143/elegant-grey-capelet-pdf-pattern?utm_source=Pinterest&utm_medium=PageTools&utm_campaign=Share

Or this!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

we have the state meet tomorrow....(nails already bitten)


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

trasara said:


> http://www.nepeanbelle.com.au/general%20brochure.pdf
> I would love to have the figure to wear this!!


Hahah I messed up some where I may not be skinny but I am not the size of a paddle steamer!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> we have the state meet tomorrow....(nails already bitten)


Wishing evryone good luck.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

oh, i like those


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/25508641/romantic-lace-knitted-dress?ref=sr_gallery_24&ga_search_query=knit&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=ZZ&ga_min=0&ga_max=0&ga_search_type=handmade

This is the one I meant...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

lol....i also saw a wedding dress in there...was wondering???lol

thanks for the best wishes


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

http://www.etsy.com/shop/BernioliesDesigns?ref=seller_info
So many interesting shapes.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara said:


> http://www.etsy.com/listing/25508641/romantic-lace-knitted-dress?ref=sr_gallery_24&ga_search_query=knit&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=ZZ&ga_min=0&ga_max=0&ga_search_type=handmade
> 
> This is the one I meant...


oh my!... thats gorgeous...dd just walked in and is begging, lol "i want that. i mean, i want that!"

i said, well you best be learning to knit, then....lol


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/59259083/lace-knitted-scarf-victorian-style

I love the whole vintage lace look but you have to be a delicate build to wear it.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

"i said, well you best be learning to knit, then....lol"

That's what I said to J when sh wanted a Harry Potter scarf and she did learn can do the knit stich beautiful tension , now needs to learn to purl when she finishes her Dr Who scarf.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara said:


> http://www.etsy.com/listing/59259083/lace-knitted-scarf-victorian-style
> 
> I love the whole vintage lace look but you have to be a delicate build to wear it.


agree...i like this one...the color and the pattern...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

my dd is the dancer/runner/athlete type...you know the kind who is totally tortured if she has to be still to do something like wash dishes/fold clothes/craft


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

S is full of energy is she sits still she falls asleep but J is a sloth her bed cries if she gets of it for more than 10 minutes LOL!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

http://dog-milk.com/earth-walkers-dog-cowls/

i don't think my georgie would like this...

poor baby looks like he is choked


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I may be offending people here but WHY would you!!!!!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

idk....


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It's very quiet here today.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

yup,,,,pretty weather in most of the us so people are out and about i guess

busy time here too with lots of events


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> thanks...


oh you look so fabulous. movie star fab.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

We are just starting to get cold here the middle of the day is ok but as soon as the sun drops it's nippy. How are all your reports going?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

slow but steady


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Do you get the whole school break off?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

not this year...to much left to do...already know i will be working an extra week...we will see....

gotta go for now...dd jus t told me a bunch of stuff i have to do asap...

grrrrrr


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

bye.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Goodnight chicks, chat in the am.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Night Bits.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

ok...both teens just came in saying it was the last day to register to take the next act...

so i now have them each on a computer .... will only have to finish the registration by paying for it...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

What? sorry I have no idea what an act is???


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

basically a standardized test high school students take in order to be accepted into college...every college wants a minimum score of _____ (varies) and if you score above a 24 you begin to qualify for scholarships....the scholarships incrase every point after that...the highest score is a 36 I believe??? i may be wrong on that

i know my cousin just got a full ride to USM (the college sewbiz visited with the rose garden) with a score of 30 and her high school accomplishments factored in too


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

was that as clear as mud?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It is like the last year of high school here the kids sit the Higher School Certificate( HSC- a really big deal) It is compulsary and if the kids choose UAI subjects they then recieve a UAI mark and that is the mark they need for University each course has it's own UAI and this may vary from uni to uni. The kids have to apply ahead of time and then offers are made to the kids depending on their marks. I have no idea how the scholarships work Iguess it depends on what type the apply for and what the criteria is. Most have to pay up front or choose to do a payment scheme when the get employment.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

you should check out the videos i just loaded on fb...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

here, parents who can afford it can pay into a special account that locks in tuition costs for your child at the date you set it up...so hopefully it will enough to get your child thru college

you can go the student loar route...and pay them back once you finish

or hopefully get scholarships...these vary

you can get them for playing college sports, academics, even community service you have done...

or some students work their way thru

i did a combination of all the above....


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

my dd hopes to make the cheerleader squad or dance team

and possibly the softball team

and she has really nice grades

we've got to focus on community service hours this summer


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> you should check out the videos i just loaded on fb...


can't see any there.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

S has to do 20 hours community service and then write an essay about how it affected her before the end of September. The principal reads all of these.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hmmm dd said the same...but it shows they loaded....idk


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm hopeless can only do on the computer what I need to know.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara said:


> S has to do 20 hours community service and then write an essay about how it affected her before the end of September. The principal reads all of these.


what is she planning to do?

my dd is going to read some articulation and language scripts/stories on video for me to use with my youngest students next year...going to let some of her friends participate too

trying to come up with things they can even do as homework...you know, lessons on the computer..

i think the kiddos will enjoy having teens on the videos..they get enough of me, lol


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hey sewbiz....when you get on

i am hearing some buzz about a new strain of parvo virus (spelling) that is hitting dogs in north mississippi and spreading...

no vaccine for this strain yet, so watch your baby

my kiddos keep asking me to take georgie out and about town...but i am being careful until she gets her shots...

i am glad now


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

She has voleenteered at open nights at the school, been involved in the blood donation drive at school. She also does hospitality at school and they cater heaps of events and to top it off the band she plays in voleenteer their time to do alot of community events. So I don't think she will have too much problem making the hours.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

:thumbup: she sounds like she keeps you busy

but they are gonna be off on their own before we know it!

one year from this week for me :shock:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

J has finished school and is at Tafe ( Technical college) And S will been finshed October next year.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

you are like me...back to back babes...so will leave the nest right after the other....


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i am going to head to bed soon

big day tomorrow


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Whoo Hoo,, Guys,, I finished the body of my sweater!!! now to the sleeves and sew it up... whoo hoo... now more crocheting the blanket then tomorrow back to the sweater...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Yeah Nina, how exciting not far off now and you will have a lovely sweater to wear.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OK guys here are pix of the sweater so far.. It's not perfect but not too bad. 

I would like to thank the person who helped me get here... (You know who you are!!!!

I know I am not done yet.. but this part was truly scary.. had no clue if I would make it here or not.. but with her guidance and encouragement I have finished the body of the sweater.. 

Thank you thank you thank you

and to all of you who are still in the middle of your sweaters... Keep at it.. the end is near!!!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

This is looking so good Nina don't be so hard on yourself. I love the colour.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara said:


> This is looking so good Nina don't be so hard on yourself. I love the colour.


 :thumbup:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Babes are fed... Off to bed as soon as dh comes in ... Hate when he is on the tractor at nite


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I thought you had gone to bed!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I finally got dressed and am scoffing pancakes as I type there are my goals for the day met! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OSg, why is he on a tractor at night??? does he have good lights?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Going to bed... nite everyone


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

nighty night!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> OSg, why is he on a tractor at night??? does he have good lights?


Because there is not enough time in the day... And yes lights and air conditioning

Wish us luck today... We will have to do our best while one other school has a bad day in order to get a team medal... It's that close after field events...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning chicks, getting ready to fix my hair and face, then I am heading off to a local church sale. Have to get my share of paperback books to send to the soldiers. Then cooking. Have kids coming today. Will check in later. Chicklets have a good day.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> ok. I'm on my last frilly scarf. It's nearly half done. Then on to the simple shrug and I'll be done with the Mothers' Day stuff. Will post pics when they're done. Then I can move on to my sweater (which was supposed to be for Mothers' Day). I think I can get it done before the summer! Never did lace before.


I'm so looking forward to seeing the pics!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Whoo Hoo,, Guys,, I finished the body of my sweater!!! now to the sleeves and sew it up... whoo hoo... now more crocheting the blanket then tomorrow back to the sweater...


OMG! you make me sick!! I'm stuck on the back shoulders! :-(


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

So I finished the cowl I was making with the beautiful green yarn Tracy sent me. I just have to block it. I love this! And so easy to do. I'll show a pic later when I get it blocked.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

and Happy Anniversary to Mike and Me!!! Today is 11 years. Wow, time flies.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Happy Anniversary Barb and Mike. :thumbup: :thumbup: Go do something special!! :-D


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Happy anniversary: )


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Happy happy anniversary to Barbara and Mike..

and

Good Luck to Angela's kid's team... Hope they win!!!!

and

I am sure that my sweater is so MUCH easier than what you are doing.. which is why I am done with the body... (or I think I am) we shall see how I pass inspection!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey all OSG, hope your children do well in their competition. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Right now I'm working on getting the house together, laundry, and knitting the last swatch I need to finish for my colorworks class. Then I can block everything. I want to finish it all before I take it to Tina (expert knitters program director) for inspection! 

Tonight is the "Jack and Jill" for Mike's nephew and niece to be.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello Ladies! 

I'm at moms...... Chris and I are heading out to a Mets game. Boooooooo! LOL I'm a Yankees fan. I'm just going for Chris. 

Catch you all later. 

Your sweater is coming out really nice Nina! 

Happy Anniversary Barbara and Mike!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Slow day at the Resort! Hope everyone is enjoying their day!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> OK guys here are pix of the sweater so far.. It's not perfect but not too bad.
> 
> I would like to thank the person who helped me get here... (You know who you are!!!!
> 
> ...


Hello ladies! Hubby and I have been out on garage saling adventures today, having fun.

The sweater looks lovely, Nina! And perfect. Your armholes and your V neck sides both match up perfectly. So you've conquered the big bad sweater... not scary anymore! The sleeves are simple, as long as you keep track of when to do your increases, up the sides. I hook on a removable marker (the pin type) and watch my progress from the marker, up. If the incs are supposed to be every 3/4", I eyeball that from the marked st. When I do the next set of incs, I move the marker to the new inc, and start watching for the next 3/4" from that. All the way up the side! That keeps it simple.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Happy Anniversary, Barb and Mike!!

And good luck, OSG, with the track events!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > OK guys here are pix of the sweater so far.. It's not perfect but not too bad.
> ...


Smart idea will do!!! and thanks ...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barb, are you doing anything special today?

Did you get your shoulders done?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Angela's daughter won the gold metal for the mile relay!!! Aren't we all proud of her????


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Angela's daughter won the gold metal for the mile relay!!! Aren't we all proud of her????


WOO HOO! How exciting! Congrats, OSG!!! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I am just returning from a day at the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival. So much to see and so much to buy. I visited a vendor that I had purchased some yarn from in the past, and could not use because it kept breaking when I attempted to cast on. I told them about the yarn and they remembered the batch. Said they had gotten other complaints about the yarn. They gave me three skeins of yarn for my troubles. That's good customer service. :thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

That happened to me.. too.. i got a batch of yarn (supposedly possum and wool from NZ) from a woman on kP.. no matter how careful I was it continuously broke as I knitted.. it was terrible.. never had such bad yarn... thank God she was honest and refunded the money I spent..


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

That's usually moth damage.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

nasty.. it is now in a ziplock bag on the bottom of my yarn tub.. if you say it's moth damage.. i guess I should just throw it out...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi friends....


i have a sock story for you....

today was horribly hot for a track meet...and this was THE meet..State titles up for grabs...

the temperature was 90+....no breezes...just brutally hot.

it was so hot,that our runners who wore thin, expensive specialty athletic socks were stumbling to the tents after thier races with HEAT BLISTERS on the soles of thier feet!! this is heat coming thru thier shoes and socks from the track....

for our little single A school, this is devastating...we don't have enough runners to replace anyone, so our girls and boys have to run six events as compared to the other schools who may have a different runner for each race...all fresh and full of enegy against our poor babies...

I kid you not, one boy's toe pads on both feet looked like raw meat...and our best runner on our girls team was almost as bad....AFTER THE FIRST RACE!

thank goodness my dd had thick cotton socks...(no not made by me, but still...)

the adults started giving away their socks to the kids...

then, on the second relay....my dd's foot gets stepped on by her teammate at the baton handoff...the other girls metal spikes tore thru dd's track shoe and sliced her foot...dd said she HEARD the leather tear...but didnt feel it until she handed off the baton...and then she looked down and saw blood everywhere...

so we went on to run two more relays with blistered or cut up feet...and then won the gold medal in the mile relay!!!

whoop whoop!!! who says girls arent as tough as boys???

by the way...dd never told the coach what happened...she snuck off to the medical tent, got her foot taped up, and kept on running...luckily no stitches...just a little super glue...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

lol...but i am going to have to knit those socks! hers was shredded by the spikes, so she needs socks!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

ah well... i am talking to myself..

sewbiz...i will try to transfer those pix tomorrow

the two sewing machine tables are at an old country store nearby, and i am debating buying one to use as an endtable for my home...if the lady will sell them

she says she buys antiques to resell for a profit..but then she doesnt want to let them go...lol...i think its her way of defending her stash from her dh...she pretends it is a business and not a hobby...

i get that as all my yarn goes to gifting and thus cuts down on my christmas and birthday spending...yeah right, hehehehe


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Yeah congrats OSG you daughter has done a fantastic job injured and all!!
Sounds like she needs chain mail socks!!!
Hi everyone, I have been out and about all day getting things done...for a change.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara!!!! you always show up these days when my eyes are heavy and i am about to drop!!!

summer vacation has got to come quick so we can have some real long chats!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

at least you don't have a lot of pages to read tonite


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

after the meet we drove over to a few shops to get a dress for the athletic banquet next week..

for the first time in ages, i really liked all the dresses i saw...the designers are finally coming out with pretty things that are wearable by many body types...prettier colors and prints too


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

OSG, Hooray for some brave, spunky girls!!!!! Yes, you need to knit her a pair of special socks.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barb, are you doing anything special today?
> 
> Did you get your shoulders done?


We had the Jack and Jill last night. During the day I finished up some class work, now just blocking needs to be done then I can have it "inspected". :| I will be working on my sweater and shoulders today.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Angela's daughter won the gold metal for the mile relay!!! Aren't we all proud of her????


Yay! Congrats from Auntie Barbie! :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning CWS! Suppose to be a mostly sunny day here today. I hope so, so tired of the cloudy rainy days. 

I'm going to finish up the laundry today, do a little vacuuming (three dogs, this has to be done!) and work on my sweater. I'm itching to get those shoulders done and move on to the fronts.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

trasara said:


> http://www.nepeanbelle.com.au/general%20brochure.pdf
> I would love to have the figure to wear this!!


Are you referring to the wedding gown or the boat? I think I could manage to wear the boat!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.nepeanbelle.com.au/general%20brochure.pdf
> ...


You and me both! LOL :shock:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Well I guess everyone is sleeping in. I'm gonna go get more coffee...need lots to get going today. 

Will check in later~


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

OH woe is me! I spent all day Sat (yesterday) working at church camp helping get it ready to open for this season. I am aching today AND I didn't get to do any knitting. I was so tired when I got home at 6 that we had a simple supper, then I showered hoping I didn't get into any poison ivy, watched the Indians game a little and dropped into bed. I'm just not as young and spry as I used to be!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> OH woe is me! I spent all day Sat (yesterday) working at church camp helping get it ready to open for this season. I am aching today AND I didn't get to do any knitting. I was so tired when I got home at 6 that we had a simple supper, then I showered hoping I didn't get into any poison ivy, watched the Indians game a little and dropped into bed. I'm just not as young and spry as I used to be!!


Lol.... Well, I am hosting a party of redbugs after helping feed the new baby in the pasture...yuck itchy itchy itchy!!!

No matter what age redbugs are no fun!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Good morning chicks, overcast and a whole lot cooler. Going to knit today, hubby is going to watch the races and then baseball. Quiet day today...lovely.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

YAY! My back shoulders are done! Thank you Bonnie for making that pattern so easy to understand. Loved the "color coding", it was so helpful!!!

Now on the fronts!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bits, I wish I was there with you to enjoy a quiet day of knitting! Mike is making me a bit crazy. I want to knit, he wants attention. Go figure! I wish he would learn to knit! :shock:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Go sit in the same room with him and knit. Does he watch Nascar? The races will be on around 1pm...my hubby is going to watch and then he has the Nationals baseball game on this evening around 8pm. Love it when he has his sports. Then I get to watch my shows. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> nasty.. it is now in a ziplock bag on the bottom of my yarn tub.. if you say it's moth damage.. i guess I should just throw it out...


Put it in the freezer... but if you start winding it and find a bunch of breaks in it (not knots, breaks) then it's moth damaged. Take (send) it back where it came from.

I had bought a hank of possum yarn from that LYS that OSG and I both go to, which they'd had for several years... it was on the clearance shelf. Very expensive even at 50% off. When I went to wind it the yarn was broken about 10 times or more. But they were nice to take it back (as they should have). I think moths really like that possum fiber.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Healthy yarn shouldn't pull apart or break while you are winding or knitting it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> so we went on to run two more relays with blistered or cut up feet...and then won the gold medal in the mile relay!!!
> 
> whoop whoop!!! who says girls arent as tough as boys???


Bless her little pea-pickin' heart! What a trooper she is...

Girls are WAY tougher than boys... My daughter's fellow dancers used to bleed through a couple of pairs of pointe shoes for every ballet performance... Their toenails would have to be removed, bunions corrected, callouses trimmed, plantars warts burned off. And they had to dance through all that. Major pain, and they made it all look effortless.

Yeah, God knew if he made the babies come though men's bodies, there wouldn't be many born. So he gave the job to women, who are tough enough to handle it.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D :-D OSG you had better get busy knitting those socks. Get some nice white in a nice Cascade sock yarn and make her some socks. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> ah well... i am talking to myself..
> 
> sewbiz...i will try to transfer those pix tomorrow
> 
> ...


I would only want them if they could still hold a machine... Oddly enough, the tables that have been converted (new top on iron legs) bring about $100+, whereas people aren't willing to give $25 for the tables in their original state (with the holes for a sewing machine.)

We aren't talking to ourselves, we are just talking in shifts!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Go sit in the same room with him and knit. Does he watch Nascar? The races will be on around 1pm...my hubby is going to watch and then he has the Nationals baseball game on this evening around 8pm. Love it when he has his sports. Then I get to watch my shows. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


I AM in the same room with him! LOL I jut have to hope he gets interested in some TV program or something on his computer. I know he wants to mow the lawn, and that will keep him outside for a bit.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.nepeanbelle.com.au/general%20brochure.pdf
> ...


Ha ha!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D There you go. Fix him a lovely lunch and sit on the porch for a while, then turn on the races and sit and knit.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What was that Sewbiz that she was looking at?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, I'm about 1/2 way up the left front. Moving along here. Thank you again Bonnie!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> YAY! My back shoulders are done! Thank you Bonnie for making that pattern so easy to understand. Loved the "color coding", it was so helpful!!!
> 
> Now on the fronts!


You are welcome...

Your fronts are going to have the identical shaping from the armhole edge (binding off 7 at a time) but the neck shaping is going to be different. It will start much lower and form a gradual curve.

I actually find those shapings to be kind of fun. I love having 'stuff to do', rather than just working straight for X amount of inches...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I saw that. River boat cruises. No thanks. Not for me.Keep knitting Barb. Later chicks.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Bits, I wish I was there with you to enjoy a quiet day of knitting! Mike is making me a bit crazy. I want to knit, he wants attention. Go figure! I wish he would learn to knit! :shock:


Husbands can be a real p.i.t.a. that way.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> What was that Sewbiz that she was looking at?


HUH?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonnie, what is the pic in your avatar? That's not your sweater right?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D That was those River boat cruises. Oh, hubby has gone to church, son and dil are out on their boat. I havwe a moment of quiet, then everyone comes back lunches and then home for them. The rest of the day is mine. yea!!! :-D :-D


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Isn't that her cowl?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Bonnie, what is the pic in your avatar? That's not your sweater right?


No... It's a cowl I made from yarn my daughter gave me for Christmas. She gave me two hanks of some lovely Louisa Harding merino and silk. I used crest of the wave lace. It's been done for a long time, I just used the pic of it 'in progress' to show something knitterly in my avatar. I showed it to you guys when I finished it, you just don't remember.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

It's on vintage plastic needles too. Almost as nice as my vintage nylon ones...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Something like that would be good lace practice for NINA-- no shaping, just the full lace pattern. And not too long a project (like a scarf...) Then she would be ready for a lace sweater. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Isn't that her cowl?


Good memory, Bits!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Thanks, that's why they pay me the big bucks! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> :-D Thanks, that's why they pay me the big bucks! :lol: :lol:


YUP... You're a legend in your own mind... :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

You know I actually had a lawyer say that to me once... "the big bucks" comment. TACKY, since I was the one paying him!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Okay, we have made the decision NOT to go to church this morning. Seth is home, went to shoot another prom last night, and didn't get in until 3am... so it was a late night. We are chilling and letting the boys sleep in. Just relaxing. So I will go outside on the porch, here in our quiet woods, and enjoy God's company my own way.

Chat will y'all later...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Morning everyone...

I love that lace pattern in your avatar.. I don't like alot of the patterns.. many just seem old to me.. but this one is pretty..

So where do I get the pattern? or do I just google it??

Today is clean the house day.. ugh... but I started the sleeves and hope they won't be too difficult.. 

Bonnie, I think when I get to the caps. .I will do one at a time.. but meanwhile it's easy to do both at once.. just instead of 56 sts I have 112... 

time to wake up and join the rest of the world...

later chicks..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://wendyknits.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/wavestole.pdf

Does this work for a pattern???


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Very pretty Nina. Ok, chicks, kids back from their boat ride. Time to think about lunch. Later chicklets.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Back from church. Still achy and tired. Going to try to knit some. Hope I don't fall asleep!! Talk later!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.knittersreview.com/upcoming_events.asp#may

Did you see this?

Barbara take note.. so many shows and festivals are in your neighborhood!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> Back from church. Still achy and tired. Going to try to knit some. Hope I don't fall asleep!! Talk later!!


Ibuprophen (Motrim, Advil) works wonders for those muscle aches. It's a great anti-inflamatory. Take it with food! Hope you feel better.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Morning everyone...
> 
> I love that lace pattern in your avatar.. I don't like alot of the patterns.. many just seem old to me.. but this one is pretty..
> 
> So where do I get the pattern? or do I just google it??


Funny because it's very old...

I will email you the pattern. Mine is a little different than the stole/scarf one, but you could look at them both and decide which you want. It's a real easy one to memorize, just like feather and fan.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Everything old is new again? Lots of vintage looks at the dress shops yesterday... Laces ... Victorian colors and style influences


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Everything old is new again? Lots of vintage looks at the dress shops yesterday... Laces ... Victorian colors and style influences


How are your daughter's feet today?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> http://www.knittersreview.com/upcoming_events.asp#may
> 
> Did you see this?
> 
> Barbara take note.. so many shows and festivals are in your neighborhood!!!!


Are you trying to get me divorced????? :shock:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everyone...
> ...


Is it a pattern you can share? Or a website where we can get it?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara, just in time for the anniversary!!! 

have you been up to Cummington??? I almost brought a house there years and years ago.. lovely little town.. I love NE!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Boy have I been busy! Yesterday was laundry (clothes), today the towels, blankets, and sheets. I repotted some small tea roses, and went to the grocery store and did the shopping. I started a tuna/mac salad (waiting for eggs to cool) to mix up for lunches all week. Now I want to do some knitting.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have probably been there on the motorcycle. I couldn't say for sure, I just follow.

I love NE in the spring and summer. Even the fall is nice with the colors, but the winter....I hate it.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D :-D Hey all, just getting ready to sit and knit. Kids have gone home. My fingers are itching to buy yarn. I am having a hard time todat...I feel like a junkie!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Dlclose said:
> 
> 
> > Back from church. Still achy and tired. Going to try to knit some. Hope I don't fall asleep!! Talk later!!
> ...


Thanks. Feeling better now. Did get a little knitting in. Going to try for more during Indians game. Have Bible study group tonight so need to knit now. Mothers' Day is looming and my gifts aren't finished!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Yuck! Sore throat.... And I think ds has the flu

If I am quiet a few days you will know why....


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Yuck! Sore throat.... And I think ds has the flu
> 
> If I am quiet a few days you will know why....


Feel better soon! I always take Vitamin C and a nap when I get a sore throat. That's my body's symptom for any sickness coming on.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Funny because it's very old...
> ...


It's my pattern. Very simple. I will email it to you.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello there Bonnie.Looks like everybody is off for the day. So, hello to you. What is up in your world? Things here are so busy. Graduation for a great-niece Saturday, Garden club On Wednesday, then The 20th I plan to head home. Wonderful visit but can't wait to get home.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> :-D :-D Hey all, just getting ready to sit and knit. Kids have gone home. My fingers are itching to buy yarn. I am having a hard time todat...I feel like a junkie!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Go shop your stash! Take everything out and play with it, plan for it, touch it, squeeze it. And remember it was all stuff that at one time you were dying to buy!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Yuck! Sore throat.... And I think ds has the flu
> 
> If I am quiet a few days you will know why....


Sorry to hear the sick-o reports. Hope you are feeling better soon. Miss you.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Hello there Bonnie.Looks like everybody is off for the day. So, hello to you. What is up in your world? Things here are so busy. Graduation for a great-niece Saturday, Garden club On Wednesday, then The 20th I plan to head home. Wonderful visit but can't wait to get home.


Hi Alberta! I hope you are enjoying your change of scenery and your sister's company... My son will graduate on the same day as your great neice... Sat. May 12.

We are all just chilling around the house and will go fishing in a little while. Easy Sunday...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D :-D You are so right, but you know about that yarn famine. Just kidding. Yup, going to keep on knitting for awhile...I will just look and drool. I have one yarn wound for the next sock. I am trying to use a different yarn for each sock until I build up a library of yarn gauges so I don't have to do it each time. :-D Go fishing.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok so Barbara you have put me in the mood.. so today I..

Made a big breakfast, dyed my hair, took a shower, (whether I needed it or not!! At least once a month!!) Cleaned the oven, cleaned the kitchen, striped the beds and did the laundry, redid my yarn tubs, put all the yarn I purchased in baggies and rearranged the yarn... Then I danced around the house (for exercise)decided what to make for dinner.. (veggie hot pot). Now I need another shower!!

Found a bunch of yarn that I feel in love with all over again..

Think I might tackle a lace sweater I made last year and once it was in my closet I decided to frog the whole thing.. since I made so many mistakes... (it's an easy one.. I'll show you!)

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/nina702/lacey-summer-cardigan

I hated the color I used and since it was one of my first ventures made so many little mistakes.. (I made the yo's in so many different ways, it looked nasty and I didn't knit continental yet!)

I have this lovely royal blue pima cotton yarn cascade pima.. I think it would look way nicer..

Opinions please! Of course, I first have to finish the sweater I am in the middle of, and I want to do the lace pattern Bon said to do.. I love that pattern it's beautiful... then I guess I can start tackling another easy lace sweater..

And I am already thinking of what to take with me on the cruise... (4 months away!!).. I won't be driving to the ship so I will have all that awful regulations and weight to think about on the flight... So I will need all your help in deciding... but I am sure the ship will have yarn (crap yarn, but yarn!)..

So everyone (lurkers are included if you want to add your 2 cents!) start thinking..

BTW I am almost finished adding black borders to the squares of one afghan.. whoo hoo..

So that was my day!!!

Oh and OSG.. Walmart sells tons of white socks!!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, I did a little knitting, got the blankets and sheets washed, towels are in, another load waiting. 

Then I went outside and trimmed the bushes. I need to get to the flower beds (weeding) but didn't feel like it. I will do it next weekend. I need to go get some flowers to put in anyway.

Now I'm back to knitting. 

Nina, I think that lace sweater is really pretty!

I think my next sweater is gonna be the same one Alberta is making, I think it's called February something. I saved it, so no problem.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Leave early enough and purchase extra yarn when you get there. That way you won't be charged for the weight. Or is there anyway you cvould mail it to yourself at the ship?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You go girl.. knit away!!! 

I am going to watch a movie or something and knit.. so adios for now!!

As bonnie would say.... GONE FISHIN!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bits! I love your new avatar!! All that pretty yarn makes me smile :-D


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Leave early enough and purchase extra yarn when you get there. That way you won't be charged for the weight. Or is there anyway you cvould mail it to yourself at the ship?


Don't I wish I can ship to the ship.. but it's a small fortune to do that.. cheaper to just pay for additional luggage..

But I will take way less clothes this time... Just some jeans, shorts, tops, a pair nice black pants, rain jacket, sweater... a couple of dresses and thats it.. Now if only I can keep to that!!! LOL.. that never happens... I always pack way more than I need.. especially toiletries... I take everything but the kitchen sink...

At least laundry service is free and I can send laundry out as often as I want...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Is it time to change our avatars???


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have the same packing issues!
But I'm taking way less in July. Less clothing, and less yarn! I took way too much yarn last time, but I was there for a month and had no idea how to judge. This time I'm only taking enough for one pair of socks and maybe a cowl or mobius. Small items.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Is it time to change our avatars???


yes. I'm changing back to, now that I''m not frogging!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sweetie I will be there for 2.5 months... ugh... how do you pack in 2 cases for that long? and you know on ships you have formal nights.. and all different scenarios in the weather.. so you never know if you need long or short or fancy or trekking stuff.. nuts...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, gotta go change the washer and dryer.

Chat later~


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

But I love my avatar!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Sweetie I will be there for 2.5 months... ugh... how do you pack in 2 cases for that long? and you know on ships you have formal nights.. and all different scenarios in the weather.. so you never know if you need long or short or fancy or trekking stuff.. nuts...


I can't help you, I struggle packing for a week!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

How do you walk away???? I never can... once I see someone is on and they keep chatting, I have such a hard time dragging myself away...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> But I love my avatar!!!


then don't change it. I love it too!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> How do you walk away???? I never can... once I see someone is on and they keep chatting, I have such a hard time dragging myself away...


me too!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok I have an idea...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Leave your avatar. I changed mine because the cat knitting looked stupid. I have had a hard time finding good avatars. Love your frog. Purchase some clothes when you get there.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I think that is a good idea.. and we are going where there is very cool stuff... thanks bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks, almost 6PM here on the east coast...dinner has to be fixed. Chat later chicklets.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Wait I almost forgot. It is tomorrow in Australia. Happy Birthday Tracy. Have a wonderful day. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning , Thanks Bitsey but my Birthday was back in January don't make me get old too fast ! Lol. 
I'll say hi now as I don't know if I'll be back on today I have a haircut appointment then DD has flute so by the time I get back you will all be asleep. Sounds like you all had very productive days.
I have finished J's Mittens and have done two fronts and back on the Toddler cardi and have now run out of yarn so a trip to the lys is in needed. So then I got out the Vanna's choice that Bitsey sent me in our swap and started knitting a hot water bottle cover ( I'm making it up as I go ). That was my exciting Sunday! Now It';s back to work and this morning it is chilly enough for scarf and gloves...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well then trac it's good you finished the gloves..
and where are the pix of the gloves????


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sorry Trace I looked at my calendar and it said Tracy Birthday...Sorry. Do not know where I got that. Well, I will change my calendar. Thanks.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I think the next Birthday is Tania, June 19th!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, Boy, I sure do not know where I got that May 7th birthday from. Weird. Ok, chicks, dinner is over heading to my chair for alittle R & R. Closer coming on at 8. Check in later.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well chicks, heading in watching the closer and I will chat in the am. You all have a lovely evening. Night dear chicks.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Wow... Barb and Nina, two over-achievers today! You sure made me look bad. I just chilled today.

Fishing was fun, but I didn't fish. I just sat and knitted and enjoyed the company. I was hoping one of the guys would get a big catfish for my jambalaya. They only caught small bass and crappie that they threw back, but they did hook a LOT! Everyone had fun.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I wish I had that problem, of figuring out what to pack for a cruise/vacation! We don't feel sorry for you...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hola mis amigas!! 

Enjoyed my weekend very much! Relaxed a whole lot and got to do a few things with the kids. Chris enjoyed his Mets game, then we ran into a carnival they both were able to enjoy and today I took Miss Mia Rose to the Botanical Garden. 

When we were leaving, we ran into a wedding party. They were all headed to the hall where the wedding was going to be held... MIA...... took one look at the bride and decided she was going to give her a piece of her mind. She started saying Awwe princess.... then she said:

Hey!! I'm the princess! (as she charged towards the bride) You're not a pricess! I'm a princess!!! When she looked like she was going to pull the bride's dress i started screaming! There was a bridesmaid there that looked like she was going to push Mia but she looked at me first... she thought better of that. SOmeone had gotten the bride out of the way and there were all these people in dresses everywhere lol Mia was still screaming I'm the princess! 

It was so crazy!! This little girl is nuts!! Can't wait til you all meet her.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OSG! Congrats on the medal! And your DD perservering! 

Btw..... how does a wedding in NY sound?? hahaha!! Chris said something about a girl... and i said Hey! you're marrying my friends daughter in Mississippi! He said no... She's going to have to marry me in New York.  

Hmmm... how about that Botanical Garden??


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

The Botanical Gardens are beautiful in NYC.. the booklyn one is even better!!! If I remember correctly!!! What a beautiful place for a wedding.. You are gonna have to show Mia what a bride is all about... God, you probably wanted the earth to open up and swallow you up!!!! lol

Fishing and knitting, hum!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nina it was crazy! Lol. That wedding must have cost a fortune! Its really expensive there. $28 for Mia and me to walk the grounds alone. Each exhibit is another small fortune.

The Bronx Botanical Gardens is the big one. The one in Brooklyn is ok. There's a section in the Brooklyn one for 9/11 memorials. Theres a cherry tree in my sisters name.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

lol....we will just let them hash that out...you and i both have needles ready to travel

i still feel yuck...but don't think its the flu...as the ds had stopped running his temp and says he feels some better

we shall both be off to school tomorrow i think

nite ladies

(little mia is pretty in her dress)


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I live like 3 blocks away.... http://www.nybg.org/


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It's beautiful.. I remember the zoo.. that was fun too.. I haven't been there in tons of years..


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Feel better OSG. 

Havent taken her to the zoo yet. Maybe next weekend.... i hope she doesnt wind up in any of the cages! Lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

A lease!! You need a lease!!!! lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Lmao! Omg imagine?!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Desperate Housewives!!! the last couple of shows and then.. nada!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I know.... so sad! But they kind of ran out if things.... i thought it was over when they brought in Williams. Not a big fan of hers.... especially since ugly betty.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

funny, I bet you would love the real williams.. I think she has 4 kids?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ive seen her commercial about her father... she seemed genuine there. I guess i just don't like the roles they cast her in.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

oh you mean the narcissistic bitch???!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Oh the gardens look beautiful... and Mia looked beautiful too. But my goodness, what a handful she is! You should have a little talk with her about other people and their special days... Can't believe she got jealous of a bride, at her age! What's next, with her? :roll:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning all!

Nina, maybe thats it. Lol 

Hiya Bonnie... thank God she doesnt have those kind of fits all the time. No way in the world i imagined she would interpret a bride that way. It all happened so fast. I think the only thing knows about a bride is from Nick Jr. On the the fresh beat band show they have a bit about a runaway princess bride and how they help her get back with the prince. Maybe she doesnt like the episode.... i dont know. 

Hope you all have a nice day!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Good morning all....very pretty day here in Virginia. Heading for the showers and hope to accomplish alot today. Chat later chicklets.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Good morning ladies... Just a quick hello before running out to a dental appt. Finally getting my crown set and hoping nothing goes wrong this time! Hopefully this will be my last dental trip for a while, tho I still have two crowns to be done, later.

Everyone have a good day!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning CWS. Tania, Mia is too funny, but you must have wanted to die! LOL

My finger is sore, I had a splinter in it from trimming the bushes (berberi bushes) and i think it was one of the thorns. Yes I wear gloves, welding gloves, but it got me. Lots of scratches too! But they are done. Hoping to do the flower beds this weekend, I want things nice when Tania and the kids come.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good luck Bonnie!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey Tania! Less than 2 weeks!!!

It takes about 2-2 1/2 hours to get here from your place. What time do you think (estimate) you will be here on that Friday? I'm gonna have dinner just about ready for us all


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OMGoodness Barb! Don't worry! Really. If you want I can help when I go.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Aww Barb, I would be there too late for dinner. I don't want to hold you guys up. Maybe we can have dessert together, I'll bring it? I can pick up some Veniero's? 

I leave work at 4 and I have to head up to the bronx to pick up mia (there by 5) and Chris. Then drive up around 5:30. I would probably be there around 8pm. That's if traffic is good. 

And if that's too late to get there Friday night, maybe I can drive up in the morning. We can all have breakfast?  

I don't mind either way.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

You come on Friday. I don't care how late it is. 
I can have dinner ready for you if you want. Or will you grab something on the way? I'll leave it up to you.

Mike is counting on you making stewed chicken with rice & beans on saturday after the tent sale. LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I just ran downstairs to the production floor to have one of the ladies look at my finger under the microscope. I could feel something in it but couldn't see it. Sure enough, another splinter! So she used an exacto knife and got it out.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara you have to be careful! Do you have something to put on it so it doesn't get infected? 

Ok. Friday it is. I'll have to pick up something on the way. Mia will be hungry for sure. Chris too, he'll be coming home from school. So you go ahead and have dinner. 

No problem on for the pollo guisado! I'll make it with gusto


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Barbara you have to be careful! Do you have something to put on it so it doesn't get infected?
> 
> Ok. Friday it is. I'll have to pick up something on the way. Mia will be hungry for sure. Chris too, he'll be coming home from school. So you go ahead and have dinner.
> 
> No problem on for the pollo guisado! I'll make it with gusto


I'm good. they put everything in antiseptic. No worry.

Send me a list of ingredients you need to cook. I will make sure I have it in the house!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I forgot to tell you....
Last night when getting ready for bed, I realized I never turned my phone on. No wonder it was such a quiet day. When I plugged it in to charge, I had "missed calls". 2 from Mike, you would think he would have said something to me when he saw me...one from Nina :-(, and one from Nick (friend in Belize! :-( )


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Hola mis amigas!!
> 
> Enjoyed my weekend very much! Relaxed a whole lot and got to do a few things with the kids. Chris enjoyed his Mets game, then we ran into a carnival they both were able to enjoy and today I took Miss Mia Rose to the Botanical Garden.
> 
> ...


Well, no wonder she thinks SHE is the princess! She certainly LOOKS the part! She's darling!! But she does need to learn that others might be a princess for a little while and that she is one ALL the time!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I just ran downstairs to the production floor to have one of the ladies look at my finger under the microscope. I could feel something in it but couldn't see it. Sure enough, another splinter! So she used an exacto knife and got it out.


OUCH!! Exacto knife! I'm glad you still have all your fingers!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > I just ran downstairs to the production floor to have one of the ladies look at my finger under the microscope. I could feel something in it but couldn't see it. Sure enough, another splinter! So she used an exacto knife and got it out.
> ...


 :thumbup: Not to worry. These peeps are quite good working under scopes and using tiny equipment. We make a lot of parts for the military and NASA. So precision is mandatory!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Donna! Mia is a little princess. She's so stinking cute! And I love it when she calls me Granny Barbie! Such a doll! And Tania, poor thing, has her hands full! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

And how was your weekend Donna?


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Dark, rainy, thundery Monday here in Ohio. GREAT DAY TO KNIT!! I'm going to run the sweeper really quickly, then on to my knitting chair. I'm actually excited to get the chance to work most of the day on my Mothers' Day gifts! Just maybe I WILL get them done in time!! (More thunder- one kitty under the bed.). They are so different. The other stays by my feet and doesn't hide. But the one that hides is MY baby. You'd think she would stay by me!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

gotta run for a bit. Boss is in!! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I just called my doctor. Need to have a fill put in my band. I've gained so much weight and can't lose it on my own, so tighten it up! I"m waiting for the call back for the appointment. Hope they get me in soon.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Good morning, ladies! I see everyone is busy and seem to be feeling fine.
Barbara, I like your avatar! And that Mia is such a little girly girl; what a blessing!
I would love to have the pattern for that lacy cardi; can you send me a copy? 
We have been running errands all morning. May not make my bible study prep session this afternoon. 
And I was sooo good, didn't even buy any yarn all weekend!
DL, it is cloudy here today; rained during the night. A great day to knit here as well.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> Well, no wonder she thinks SHE is the princess! She certainly LOOKS the part! She's darling!! But she does need to learn that others might be a princess for a little while and that she is one ALL the time!


Thanks D.  have fun knitting


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Tomi


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

SO Don't you love my new bag?????? I DO!!!!! Guess who made it for me?????????????????????????

It has everything I dreamed of in a bag.. room for my WIP, room for my tablet, sunglasses, keys, wallet and room for anything else I need to run around with..all in one bag... whoo hoo.. 

I LOVE IT!!!!

Thanks for everything Bonnie!!!! You are the BEST!!!!

Lurkers, go to Etsy,com and look for the ship SewBizGirl and check out the fantastic bags that she makes... Love love love them!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh it's beautiful! Happy wearing!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> SO Don't you love my new bag?????? I DO!!!!! Guess who made it for me?????????????????????????
> 
> It has everything I dreamed of in a bag.. room for my WIP, room for my tablet, sunglasses, keys, wallet and room for anything else I need to run around with..all in one bag... whoo hoo..
> 
> ...


I LOVE IT! LOOK AT THOSE COLORS! BEAUTIFUL!!! :thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I know!! Bonnie is the best..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I want to see the inside of the bag, and more angles of the outside. Take more pics!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Did she save the pattern?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't think she wants to make another.. but who knows... 

I will take more pix... give me a minute..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't want one, I just thought maybe she could sell them on her website. 

But I do want to see the bag. I have lots of bags now!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Here are a couple of pix... some with it filled.. and empty..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Here are more...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

And the most important part of the whole bag! Isn't it cool how the label matches the fabric????


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Nina, I love your bag. How big is it? I could not tell. That is really beautiful and extremely well made. :-D


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

it's 14x13x6


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/all-things-webs/2135966/1-25

can you imagine me working at Webs????? I'd die!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Super Nice Bag!!! Love it!!

Looks like you have enough room for everything you wanted. Way cool.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

That was the plan...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D :-D If I had a webs...I would do it part-time...need knitting time. They probably would not pay the salary you would want. You could work there when you retire. :lol:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> :-D :-D If I had a webs...I would do it part-time...need knitting time. They probably would not pay the salary you would want. You could work there when you retire. :lol:


Ummm........nope. When I retire, I will be RETIRED! I'd like to do some volunteer work here and there. Maybe help Tania take care of the elderly in her assisted living home......OH Wait! :shock: I'll be one of the elderly living there! :hunf:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara I thought you will retire to Belize??? 

If I still lived there.. I would take that job.. it would help me learn..

I bet they give a discount on the yarns for employees


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:lol: What do you mean Belize? We are all going to a group home.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful bag!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Barbara I thought you will retire to Belize???
> 
> If I still lived there.. I would take that job.. it would help me learn..
> 
> I bet they give a discount on the yarns for employees


Oh of course we will retire to belize, part time anyway. I figure 6 mos here and 6 mos there. That way we can keep an eye on our properties and see the families during the summer and run like hell for the island during the winter!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

LMAO!!! I love it!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

can you imagine me working for Webs? And if they gave the employees a discount, holy shit. I'd be in so much trouble. Save the paycheck, just pay me in yarn!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barb, do you remember the name of the yarn that we picked up that was already wound up with the changing colors. The one that had the shawl tacked to the wall.... It had 4 strings of cotton..... I can't remember for the life of me. :\


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D When I use to work at Joanne's after I retired. I worked parttime and spent more than my paycheck even though I got a discount. It got so bad I would keep the bags of fabrics in the trunk of my car until hubby went out to cut the grass! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Can you imagine any one of us working for webs???? insanity!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I can tell you when I get home! I don't know either. A do know I keep thinking about it so it must be time to think of doing that shawl.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:lol: Our homes would look like those hoarders. :lol: :lol:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

True.. hoarders.. ouch...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

better than those whorers


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hahahaha! OMG You're too much! Chris said I need to be on that show... I don't even have THAT much yarn!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh God! crazy woman you are


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

don't worry Barb, I was asking in case you knew off hand, cause i was telling someone here. I have some.. Can't wait to start using it too!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm working on a baby sweater....  Almost done with the back. Then sides and sleeves... I know i'm cheating on my socks and the sweater KAL. But June is fast approaching and I want to give my cousin some things for the baby shower. Although she's due in Aug... I just thought it'd be cute.  

I'm using that Cascade Kaleidescope I received in my Mystery box from Craftsy. I'm not a fan.. it's kind of getting fuzzy when I've barely done anything to it. :\


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

then it's good yarn to make something you are giving away!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

And those are my HiyaHiya's... I love them


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

your sts are so perfect... so you like hiyahiya needles? do you like them better than the signatures you brought? or the knit picks?? 

Don't they come from Japan???


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah, I was thinking about how sad that it probably wont last too long for the baby, cause i'm doing 3-6 mo. The yarn isn't extremely warm (i think), so it'll be good for sept/oct. 

When she outgrows it, her older sister can use it for the dolls... right?  Or pass it on.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I love my HiyaHiya's! I haven't use the Signature one yet. I only got it in a US 8. (I'm suspecting they were used... grrr!) 

I Started out with the Knitter's Pride set that I have, and the yarn wasn't sliding off easy enough for me. So I switched over to the metal ones. 

Yep, they're Japanese. I really do like them. If it helps any, they swivel too... so i don't get as tangled up with the long cord... The cable is super pliable and i have no trouble with it at all. I really do like them. 

Not just because I have them, but I would have bought them once I tried them out too... 

I know you mentioned you don't like metal too much cause they feel cold in your hand, but these don't... They're very comfy. and the needle size is comfy too.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Maybe I'll look them up once I get there and see if they are much cheaper.. .it will be easier to bring back a set of needles than yarn.. takes up less space...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok Tania, I'm home. The yarn is Wolle's yarn creations.

www.wollesyarncreations.etsy.com


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I got to tell you guys what happened today...

I lost my flat iron that I had for 10 years and loved... no idea where I lost it.. probably left if somewhere during my travels... anyway..

after a long research project I decided which company and which iron I want to purchase..

So I ordered the iron... and they had free standard shipping..

So the company sends me this huge box.. I open it and there are tons of things in there and many are wrapped with ribbons...

First off, there are little gifts of eyeshadow, lip gloss, eyelash curler, hand sanitizer and nail files in a cute pouch, full size brush, scented flower petals, hot pad and flat iron case.. and an angel and rose... 
and the best thing I got... was...

they upgraded my iron to the most expensive professional iron they had.. another 150$ worth...

So if you need anything that has to do with hair.. check out this company..

http://www.misikko.com/


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D A girl I met in one of my knitting lessons had the whole set of the Japanese circulars and she absolutely loved them. She is also a spinner and belongs to the fiber group here in the country. She knew how to kit socks, but she wanted to learn on circulars. 
She was great. Another NY gal.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok chicks, getting dinner ready. Boy Nina, I will be so happy when you are on the east coast. Our times will be the same. Plus you will be closer!! :mrgreen:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I can't wait either.. .hoping someone comes along and buys this house...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

YES!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> And the most important part of the whole bag! Isn't it cool how the label matches the fabric????


BY COINCIDENCE! :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Barb, do you remember the name of the yarn that we picked up that was already wound up with the changing colors. The one that had the shawl tacked to the wall.... It had 4 strings of cotton..... I can't remember for the life of me. :\


Color Changing Cotton by Wolle's Yarn Creations. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Nina thanks for taking all the pictures of the bag. I'm so glad you like it. I hope it fits the bill...

You picked such cool fabrics, too. Just beautiful in a bag.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok chicks, I am heading to my chair...yea...Cold Case on till 10. One of my favs. Will chec k in later dear ones. Have a wonderful evening. Be back. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonnie, have you used the Wolle's yarn before? It's kinda strange to knit with because it's just all threads. But it is pretty.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok darlings this old broad is staying in her chair and I will chat with you adorable friends tomorrow. Have a wonderful evening. Night Night


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bits do you watch any other crime drama besides cold case? havent you seen every episode yet???


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm done the left side of my sweater. And about 1/2 way up the right side. So far so good, thanks to Bonnie for straightening me out again. Good Lord! I am such a lame duck at this sweater business. But I like it!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Bonnie, have you used the Wolle's yarn before? It's kinda strange to knit with because it's just all threads. But it is pretty.


Nope, not yet. It looks like the threads do stay kind of stuck together. You will have to take care to get all four threads in every stitch.

Can't wait to play with it! And I have to decide which green I want on the outside...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Bits do you watch any other crime drama besides cold case? havent you seen every episode yet???


Seems like she would have!!!! :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I'm done the left side of my sweater. And about 1/2 way up the right side. So far so good, thanks to Bonnie for straightening me out again. Good Lord! I am such a lame duck at this sweater business. But I like it!


But you're learning, right? Not a lame duck any longer...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok CWS, I'm heading for bed. Tomorrow another work day. I have a doc appt. in the morning to get my band tightened. Thank God! 

I'm only working 4 days for the next few weeks, have Fridays off the rest of the month! Whooohooo!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hola! Thanks ladies for the yarn info!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Good night y'all.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sweet dreams Bitsey and Nina!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

And Barb.... and Bon.... and everyone else too! 

Tracy, enjoy your day!


Im off to lala land.......


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning. Where did everyone go??


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning CWS!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Barb!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning chicks, and no I have not seen every episode of cold case. 

Got to do hair and face, then we are off to Fredericksburg to meet youngest and pick up her lab. We will be dog sitting for a week. But he is a good boy. I will knit all the way up and all the way home. No yarn shopping today. :lol:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Awww Labs are such good dogs.  Enjoy your knitting!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello Darlings!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Spoil the Lab Bitsey. They are awesome dogs.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Very dreary day here today. Would be the perfect day to curl up on my recliner and knit the day away.....damn work gets in the way of knitting all the time!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

And sleeping! lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I was doing just fine sleeping this morning until I remembered i had to come to work! BOOOOO! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> And sleeping! lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I know all about Labs. We have had them all our married life. We lost the last one around 3 years ago. No more poopies for us. It is too hard on hubby when he loses his best friend. So he has Miss Bitsey. She has taken over Mr. Boo's spot. Buy following him all over. She sits in the bathroom while he showers. I am the one that's chop liver!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I am the one that's chop liver!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


NOT IN MY BOOK! :mrgreen:


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Love the bag; such a great job of sewing. Put the binding on two quilts late yesterday. Now to make sure all strings are cut. Today I will try and get borders on another quilt and get it on the longarm. And today is quilt guild day and lunch with the small group. 
Barb, hope you get good results with the band adjustment. I'm trying to lose weight and have come up a little in the last couple of days. It's that darn dark chocolate. But on the good side, research shows that if you eat 3.5 oz of dark chocolate a week (not a day???) your LDL- lousy- cholesterol will come down better than all the meds can do. So I'm doing my bit to prove the research. lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Cats are so umm... catty huh! LOL My cats were like that. They just loved Chris! I mean would sleep curled up around him any time... Me? I was only the feeder....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Tomi  I'd love to see one of your quilts!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hi Tomi, yes I would love to see one of your quilts.Tomorrow will be a sewing day. Got to do some cutting out tomorrow. It is so hard to break away from sock knitting, but I really need to and I love that also! :mrgreen:


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hi Tomi, yes I would love to see one of your quilts.Tomorrow will be a sewing day. Got to do some cutting out tomorrow. It is so hard to break away from sock knitting, but I really need to and I love that also! :mrgreen:


Hello girls! I shall see about taking some pics. I usually forget to take them and then they are gone to someone. There are a few on my blog. And some of my stuff is on pinterest; username tomilu. 
www.ladyquilter.blogspot.com


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, I will check back in later. I'm off and running to the doc to get my needle in my belly!! :shock:

All is good. See you later~


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sounds painful! Be well!!

Oh SewBiz.... How was your appt yesterday? 


Ok Tomi, I'm going to add in Pinterest  My handle is the same as here.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Very dreary day here today. Would be the perfect day to curl up on my recliner and knit the day away.....damn work gets in the way of knitting all the time!


That's why I retired!!! LOL. same kind of day here!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Good Morning.. always a day late and a dollar short.....

Mine isn't...it's Nina702 on pinterest

Tania, are you and I friends on Pinterst? I don't remember? 

I love labs too..but never had one.. we had goldens, and poodles, and mutts... had cats but (no offense) hated them.. they scratched up everything and ignored everyone.. and shed everywhere.. no licking of the face with cats just a disdain
for everyone and everything.. and the litter.. ugh... cleaning a litter box is no fun...


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Good Morning.. always a day late and a dollar short.....
> 
> Mine isn't...it's Nina702 on pinterest
> 
> ...


It's also not fun following the dog around with a poopy bag to clean that up. We just have to take it as part of the job of ownership, I guess.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tania, you only have one pin on your pinentrest??? whats that about.. come on.. we have to see what you love etc... get with the program.. lol.

I realize how much time it takes.. too much.. and for what purpose?? I do it when I am totally bored.. 

I am sitting outside on my patio while it is still cool.. cause later it's gonna be another hot day.. the fighter jets just flew over the house.. what noise but so beautiful.. they fly in formation and it's like going to a air show everyday.. we aren't suppose to be in the flight path but we always can see them... since we are right outside of it.. reallly cool to watch..

I think because I am inside all the time, (cause it's so f... hot) that I don't get enough vitamin K... so I am sitting outside.. but I can hardly see the screen... the sun is blinding... 

Well, whatever you guys are doing.. have a good time doing..

Tomilu your quilts are lovely.. I love florida and alaska.. what an idea..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes but the pooper scooper is only when you take them out of walks.. and it stays in one place.. and it's OUTSIDE!!! usually!!! lol.... hopefully!!! lol....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hola Nina. Gonna add you now. Have to get around to pinning some more... I've been looking  Have to creat more boards.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You go girl...


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Dlclose said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Very dreary day here today. Would be the perfect day to curl up on my recliner and knit the day away.....damn work gets in the way of knitting all the time!
> ...


I so agree.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

PauletteB. said:


> Dlclose said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


I'm trying, I"m trying!! :|


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Mine isn't...it's Nina702 on pinterest
> 
> ..


Mine is Babsy0101


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

NOt that it matters, I have no idea what the hell Pinterest is about. I just don't get it. And I can never find anyone anyway!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Go to the search bar and put in nina702 then hit people... and you should have me.. then hit follow.. then hit boards or pins and you will see everything I pinned or all the boards I have


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I still don't get it.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> PauletteB. said:
> 
> 
> > Dlclose said:
> ...


Hello, hello


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

So hello everybody. I am back here getting my tickets home. Sunday the 20th I will be in my own little place. I have had a wonderful visit, but am anxious to get home. My KAL is coming along but i am afraid I will run out of my yarn.. It will be a very short sweater. LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> So hello everybody. I am back here getting my tickets home. Sunday the 20th I will be in my own little place. I have had a wonderful visit, but am anxious to get home. My KAL is coming along but i am afraid I will run out of my yarn.. It will be a very short sweater. LOL


Alberta! 

You'll have to take a pic wearing it like Barbara's old avatar! Woohoo!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > So hello everybody. I am back here getting my tickets home. Sunday the 20th I will be in my own little place. I have had a wonderful visit, but am anxious to get home. My KAL is coming along but i am afraid I will run out of my yarn.. It will be a very short sweater. LOL
> ...


Good idea. Sounds like you are well prepared for your yarn shopping. I am so jealous, but am shooting for Rhinebeck. Haven't been on here when you are but think about everybody so much. Just had to extend my time here until Wednesday the 23rd. Couldn't get a flight that works with both getting out and someone picking me up. Have a great shopping trip. I will be with you in spirit. Love to your darling kiddos. KEEP PLENTY FOR YOURSELF.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Alberta!! Sorry I missed you! So now you have to wait 3 extra days before you can really get back to the resort with us! That Sucks!

Can't wait to see your sweater!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

We are back from our journey. Mr. Boudreau is with us, he had a late lunch and now is having a nap. On our way home we found a picnic table and two benches. And these were separate benches. I hate those climb over ones. It was pressure treated wood. the doggone thing weighed a ton. Now time to relax. Do not know what we are having for dinner. Maybe a snacking dinner...eggrolls and whatever I can find in the fridge...to pooped to do anything else. Oh, I bought a book at costco, now I have a feeling I already have it and loaned it to a daughter. Oh, well, donate to library. Later chicks. :-D


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

what book?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> We are back from our journey. Mr. Boudreau is with us, he had a late lunch and now is having a nap.


Hi Everyone...

Bits, I wish you could dog sit Sophie for me. We have to leave her locked up at the vets for 3 nights so we can go to Seth's graduation this weekend. Poor, poor Sophie. I just don't have any other options. I wish I had a friend who was a dog person who I could leave her with. Or a good house sitter. But I don't know ANYONE who could do either... :-(


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Starting next Monday, I'm a FULL TIME STUDENT! Liberty University online. No more sewing for a while... hope I can still knit.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Back from quilt guild. Boy was the speaker boring!!!!! So much trouble to stay awake. I'm going to just sit and knit for a while. 
I checked you girls on your Pintrest sites. You need to get busy!!!
I did take some quilt pics this am. Will try to get them cropped and resized and posted. 
TTYL


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Gotta finish my sweater KAL before then. Let's all push to finish our sweaters this weekend!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Gotta finish my sweater KAL before then. Let's all push to finish our sweaters this weekend!!


 :shock: Seriously? OMG! I still have to finish the right front, then the sleeves (there's 2 of them!) and the edging, and then find buttons!

Ok, done whining. Gotta go knit!


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Here is my crappy vest and some quilt pics.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Here are a couple more pics. The flower garden quilt was done by my grandmother in the 1930s. The closeup shows the wear and also her talent.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

The QOV quilt is comprised of donated blocks and a couple of mine. I assembled and quilted this one.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Beautiful quilts Tommi. Your vest is cute. Is that your first vest? I wish I could babysit Sophie...but distance is a factor. :-D Well, good for you going to school. What do you plan on taking and what do you want to accomplish? Lots of questions. Going back to school is great. And you are very brave. I would be afraid to do that on line. Well, I hope to take another knitting class sometime this summer. But time is a factor at this time of year....hubby is more demanding....boating and fishing. Ok, chicks, dinner work. :-D


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What is pintrest? And what do you do on there?


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> What is pintrest? And what do you do on there?


It is an online site where you create "boards" (topics) of your interest. Then you "pin" (copy) pics of things either of yours or what you find on the web into those boards and put comments on them. Go look at mine and you will see.

http://pinterest.com/tomilu/


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

or mine...

http://pinterest.com/nina702/

it's fun but takes up time.. so I only do it when I am seriously excited about a pix...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for all of that info. I just don't know if that is my thing...think about it though. Thanks


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tomi, those quilts are beautiful. And I love the flower garden one. Deterioration and all! 

Why don't you like your vest? I think it is cute. And you finished first!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Thanks for all of that info. I just don't know if that is my thing...think about it though. Thanks


Yeah, I'm undecided about Pinterest too.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, so we went out for supper. I wanted to order a pizza, but Mike wanted to go out. I can't eat, which is why I wanted to order pizza and then I would have some soup or broth. So we (Mike, Poppy, & I) went to the Tavern downtown to have dinner. I got Baked Onion Soup, no bread, very little onions, mostly broth. It's the only way I was gonna be able to eat it tonight. I only ate about 1/4 of it. My band is really tight right now! But in a few days it settles in. Then I will be able to eat solids again, very little, but not just liquids.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Tomi, those quilts are beautiful. And I love the flower garden one. Deterioration and all!
> 
> Why don't you like your vest? I think it is cute. And you finished first!!!!


Yes, my first vest. 
It just doesn't fit well; all my fault. I should have measured better. I am pondering doing it again in another yarn just so I can measure better and do a proper fit. I don't have any vests that I really like the fit, so need to do more careful measuring. 
I inherited enough of my grandmother's quilts to give one to all the kids. Can't bear to give this one up yet, lol.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I only ate about 1/4 of it. My band is really tight right now! But in a few days it settles in. Then I will be able to eat solids again, very little, but not just liquids.


You go, girl! DH and I are trying to really watch our carbs and loose some fat. It is harder when you are older.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sounds like fun Barbara... only liquids.. ouch... what a deal you have.. wanna lose weight.. tighten the belt.. wanna have fun at a party.. loosen the belt... not bad.. 

You know you can just browse on pinterest you don't have to pin anything or have any boards...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

My new bag had it's first outing today.. and I loved it.. so easy to find things in it.. love it love it love it...and i didn't even realize that Bonnie matched up both sides... fantastic!!


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Bonnie does marvelous sewing. I love my needle case she sent me on the swap.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

how's your sweater coming along? Bonnie wants us done THIS weekend! Yikes!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

We've got quite a talented group in our little Resort!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Hey chicks, very tired this evening. 3 hours of driving and then shopping plus getting up very early. Heading in and will chat in the am. Good night sweet chicks...love you all to pieces. Have a good evening.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Night Susan! Sweet Dreams!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

tomilu said:


> Here is my crappy vest and some quilt pics.


That doesn't look crappy at all! It's cute. And you beat us all!

Your quilts are beautiful...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta finish my sweater KAL before then. Let's all push to finish our sweaters this weekend!!
> ...


Ha! Just wanted to light a fire under you and throw everyone into a panic! :lol: It doesn't matter when you finish...

BUT, I have knit my two sleeves and joined them to the body, and now will be working on the yoke, the final part of my sweater. It's a big 'final part' tho.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Beautiful quilts Tommi. Your vest is cute. Is that your first vest? I wish I could babysit Sophie...but distance is a factor. :-D Well, good for you going to school. What do you plan on taking and what do you want to accomplish? Lots of questions. Going back to school is great. And you are very brave. I would be afraid to do that on line. Well, I hope to take another knitting class sometime this summer. But time is a factor at this time of year....hubby is more demanding....boating and fishing. Ok, chicks, dinner work. :-D


First I need to complete an associates degree, and then I hope to go on and get a degree in elementary education...so I can work for a whole 5 years before hitting retirement age! LOL. Seems nuts but I'm going to try.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

tomilu said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > What is pintrest? And what do you do on there?
> ...


(DROOL over your beautiful old sewing machines....)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> how's your sweater coming along? Bonnie wants us done THIS weekend! Yikes!


Like that's gonna happen!!

I have no idea what she is thinking...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

tomilu said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Tomi, those quilts are beautiful. And I love the flower garden one. Deterioration and all!
> ...


Tommie, it fits you GREAT in the back! Perfect looking, from the photo... The front is just a little shallow. You could pick up sts along each of the front edges and do a wide 1X1 ribbed band. It would be an easy fix and would look great.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> My new bag had it's first outing today.. and I loved it.. so easy to find things in it.. love it love it love it...and i didn't even realize that Bonnie matched up both sides... fantastic!!


I'm glad you think I'm smart... Bwaahhh haa ha ha ha! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

tomilu said:


> Bonnie does marvelous sewing. I love my needle case she sent me on the swap.


 :mrgreen:

So glad!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> :-D Hey chicks, very tired this evening. 3 hours of driving and then shopping plus getting up very early. Heading in and will chat in the am. Good night sweet chicks...love you all to pieces. Have a good evening.


Don't let those young'uns (and their dogs!) run you ragged...


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Sewbizgirl Go look at mine and you will see.
[URL=http://pinterest said:


> http://pinterest[/URL].com/tomilu/


(DROOL over your beautiful old sewing machines....)[/quote]

I do love them. Must get my other treadles on there. I do have an old Singer "blackside" in a bentwood case that I'm going to get rid of somehow and a treadle or two. There are just too many.
Started a scarf this pm. Was doing another pattern, but decided I don't like it so found another.
Must get to bed as I must get up early and get another quilt on the longarm.
Good night, ladies.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> tomilu said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


You know, that is a marvelous idea, and I have plenty of yarn. Thanks for the suggestion!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Good morning ladies, as I keep arriving as you have all gone to bed I thought I would leave you all a breakfast message. I have been knitting up some odd balls of wool while I am trying to decide what i might like to make next. Here is a pic of some little lace wrist warmers I am making for my god daughter although S has taken a liking to them and wants some in grey as they have no finger or thumb she can play her flute with them on.
We have a house full of germs S is trying to cough up a lung, J is saying she has caught S's bug. Hubby not to be out done is feeling awful too... I am trying to avoid them all!!!!!! They can keep their bugs to themselves.
I hope you all have a lovely day!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Damn, I missed my anniversary I have been at KP for a year!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> Good morning ladies, as I keep arriving as you have all gone to bed I thought I would leave you all a breakfast message. I have been knitting up some odd balls of wool while I am trying to decide what i might like to make next. Here is a pic of some little lace wrist warmers I am making for my god daughter although S has taken a liking to them and wants some in grey as they have no finger or thumb she can play her flute with them on.
> We have a house full of germs S is trying to cough up a lung, J is saying she has caught S's bug. Hubby not to be out done is feeling awful too... I am trying to avoid them all!!!!!! They can keep their bugs to themselves.
> I hope you all have a lovely day!


Very pretty! 
:thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> Damn, I missed my anniversary I have been at KP for a year!!


Happy Anniversary!

I had one in March and didn't even know it! LOL :lol:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

good morning CWS. Just a quick hello, getting ready for work.

Chat later~


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Bonnie, Tommie her is a question for you guys.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-79730-1.html


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning Barb.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Good Morning everyone. Haven't been on the last few days. Have a situation going on with my daughter and her baby daddy. He is sueing her for custody or the baby. She got served with papers. He is going by the influence of his so called mother in Alabama. He even lied to his lawyer about her refusing him to see the baby when in fact she hasen't and has cancelled things so he could see him on a hours notice. He lets weeks go by without seeing him and then dosen't understand why his son cries shen he is with him. She is going under the advisement of a lawyer to not allow him to take the baby because he is not on the birth certificate. He hasen't gotten around to that yet. The baby is 7 weeks old for Cripes sake and he has had the papers since a week after the baby came home. His "Mommy" is paying for a lawyer and my daughter can't afford the $2,000 for a retainer fee even though a lawyer she talked to said she could build a case against him. Things are really building up now and we are all a nervous wreck. He claims he has proof of things against her to prove her a unfit mother. He is in for a real treat once this goes to court. 

I am at work right now but will report in sometime maybe later. Have a good day everyone. I am starting my 16 hr. shift right now.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I hope everything goes OK for your family Sam.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm off to bed now, hope you all have a great day!


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> Good Morning everyone. Haven't been on the last few days. Have a situation going on with my daughter and her baby daddy. I am at work right now but will report in sometime maybe later. Have a good day everyone. I am starting my 16 hr. shift right now.


Morning, Sam. Sounds like the son's mom wants the baby. Hope she can find a way to get a lawyer. 
Have a blessed day, Sam.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

trasara said:


> I'm off to bed now, hope you all have a great day!


Sorry I missed you, Tracy. And so glad you have been on the CWS group. 
Today is knitting at the LYS; I'm taking a scarf project and will eat before I go. Some brown bag it, but I'd rather be knitting,lol. One of my quilty friends will be there as well.
Have a blessed day, all.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sweet Dreams Tracy!

Sam, how horrible! Will keep your daughter and her baby in our thoughts and prayers. Geeezzzz.....with all the stresses of being a new Mom, the last thing she needs is someone trying to take her baby!

Tomi, enjoy your knitting! Wish I was home to do mine. Amazing how much I totally enjoy just sitting down and playing with my needles and yarn.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Gotta finish my sweater KAL before then. Let's all push to finish our sweaters this weekend!!


Oh my, I know I can't!! Mine is still in the beginning stages. But my shrug is coming along nicely. Just might have it done in time for Mothers' Day deadline!! So can't work on sweater until after that!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Don't worry Donna. I already have my next sweater picked out! As soon as I'm done with this one, I'm starting the next, so we will be on the same page!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

trasara said:


> I hope everything goes OK for your family Sam.


Ditto!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning chicks, have folks coming out today to clean our gas fireplace in our bedroom. Man, I have spent the morning looking for thos papers and cannot find. Hope they do not need them. Going to start cutting out fabric this am. Hope to get that completed by the end of the day. Tommi have a good day at your lys and all you other chicks keep working on your sweaters. Later chicks.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning Susan!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

tomilu said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > tomilu said:
> ...


And when you lose the weight you want to lose, you can overlap the wide ribbed bands and put a shawl stick or pin through them...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Good morning ladies, as I keep arriving as you have all gone to bed I thought I would leave you all a breakfast message. I have been knitting up some odd balls of wool while I am trying to decide what i might like to make next. Here is a pic of some little lace wrist warmers I am making for my god daughter although S has taken a liking to them and wants some in grey as they have no finger or thumb she can play her flute with them on.
> We have a house full of germs S is trying to cough up a lung, J is saying she has caught S's bug. Hubby not to be out done is feeling awful too... I am trying to avoid them all!!!!!! They can keep their bugs to themselves.
> I hope you all have a lovely day!


That looks like a lovely lace pattern for a sweater or a shrug!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Damn, I missed my anniversary I have been at KP for a year!!


CONGRATS! You are quite an asset! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Bonnie, Tommie her is a question for you guys.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-79730-1.html


Yes, I see she's already gotten the right answers, too. There's a pretty quilt with butterflies made out of the hankies. It's how you fold them... and then applique them on.

And GOOD MORNING everyone!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> Good Morning everyone. Haven't been on the last few days. Have a situation going on with my daughter and her baby daddy. He is sueing her for custody or the baby. She got served with papers. He is going by the influence of his so called mother in Alabama. He even lied to his lawyer about her refusing him to see the baby when in fact she hasen't and has cancelled things so he could see him on a hours notice. He lets weeks go by without seeing him and then dosen't understand why his son cries shen he is with him. She is going under the advisement of a lawyer to not allow him to take the baby because he is not on the birth certificate. He hasen't gotten around to that yet. The baby is 7 weeks old for Cripes sake and he has had the papers since a week after the baby came home. His "Mommy" is paying for a lawyer and my daughter can't afford the $2,000 for a retainer fee even though a lawyer she talked to said she could build a case against him. Things are really building up now and we are all a nervous wreck. He claims he has proof of things against her to prove her a unfit mother. He is in for a real treat once this goes to court.
> 
> I am at work right now but will report in sometime maybe later. Have a good day everyone. I am starting my 16 hr. shift right now.


So sorry about this, Sherry... will keep you all in my prayers. Sounds like she just needs to shake this scumbag loose.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning! What a good day to stay for sure!!

Sam, my son's father has been telling me the same thing for 15 years. I keep telling him the Judge he's waiting for hasn't been born yet! He doesn't listen.... not to make light of anything. I have battle the same idiocy for years. 

Shame on him for doing all of that. Make sure she has all voicemails, emails, texts with her. Save everything! Print out phone bills to show communications. Receipts for the Dr. appts he's had so far. Even a letter from the Pediatrician would work to show that Mommy has been the only one taking Chase to see the Dr or with you.... She'll be able to show good care and more than plenty support. He's crazy. And HIS mother can't do a darn thing!!! She has no say. Unfortunately you may not either, unless you're the ONLY provider for your daughter and your grandson. Ugh... I hate those kind of idiots like him. 

7 weeks! God bless him! He's such little wittle pumpkin!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:shock: I see this as the CWS in our group home!

Three CWS ages unknown live in a house together. 
One night one draws a bath.. She puts her foot in and pauses... 
She yells to the other sisters, "Was I getting in or out of the bath?" 
One yells back, "I don't know. I'll come up and see." 
She starts up the stairs and pauses "Was I going up the stairs or down?" 
The third CWS is sitting at the kitchen table having tea listening to her sisters. 
She shakes her head and says, "I sure hope I never get that forgetful," she knocked on wood. 
She then yells, "I'll come up and help both of you as soon as I see who's at the door." 
________________________ __________ 
TELL ME THIS WON'T HAPPEN TO ME !!! 
An elderly Lady called 999 on her mobile phone to report that her car has been broken into. 
She is hysterical as she explains her situation to the operator: "They've stolen the stereo, the steering wheel, the brake pedal and even the accelerator!" she cried. 
The operator said, "Stay calm An officer is on the way." 
A few minutes later, the 
Officer radios in. "Disregard.." He says, "She got in the back-seat by mistake.." 
_____________________________________ 
I CAN HEAR JUST FINE!" 
Three retirees, each with a hearing loss, were playing golf one fine March day. 
One remarked to the other, "Windy, isn't it?" 
"No," the second ladie replied, "it's Thursday..." 
And the third man chimed in, "So am I. Let's have a beer." 
_____________________________________ 
SUPERSEX 
A little old lady who had lost her marbles was running up and down the halls in a nursing home. As she walked, she would flip up the hem of her nightgown and say "Supersex.." She walked up to an elderly man in a wheelchair Flipping her gown at him, she 
Said, "Supersex." 
He sat silently for a moment or two and finally answered, "I'll take the soup." 
_____________________________________ 
ROMANCE 
An older couple were lying in bed one night. The husband was falling asleep but the wife was in a romantic mood and wanted to talk. She said: "You used to hold my hand when we were courting." Wearily he reached across, held her hand for a second and tried to get back to sleep.. A few moments later she said: "Then you used to kiss me." Mildly irritated, he reached across, gave her a peck on the cheek and settled down to sleep. 
Thirty seconds later she said: "Then you used to bite my Neck..." Angrily, he threw back the bed clothes and got out of bed. "Where are you going?" she asked.. 
"To get my teeth!" 
_____________________________________ 
DOWN AT THE RETIREMENT CENTRE 
80-year old Bessie bursts into the rec room at the retirement home.. She holds her clenched fist in the air and announces," Anyone who can guess what's in my hand can have sex with me tonight!!" An elderly gentleman in the rear shouts out, "An elephant?" Bessie thinks a minute and says, "Close enough." 
_________ ____________________________ 
OLD FRIENDS 
Two elderly ladies had been friends for many decades. Over the years, they had shared all kinds of activities and adventures. Lately, their activities had been limited to meeting a few times a week to play cards. One day, they were playing cards when one looked at the other and said, "Now don't get mad at me.. I know we've been friends for a long time but I just can't think of your name.. I've thought and thought, but I can't remember it. Please tell me what your name is." Her friend glared at her. For at least three minutes she just stared and glared at her. 
Finally she said, "How soon do you need to Know?" 
_____________________________________ 
SENIOR DRIVING 
As a senior citizen was driving down the motorway, his car phone rang. Answering, he heard his wife's voice urgently warning him, " Vernon , I just heard on the news that there's a car going the wrong way on M25. Please be careful!" "Hell," said Vernon , "It's not just one car.. It's hundreds of them!" 
_____________________________________ 
DRIVING 
Two elderly women were out driving in a large car - both could barely see over the dashboard. As they were cruising along, they came to major crossroad. The stop light was red, but they just went on through. 
The woman in the passenger seat thought to herself "I must be losing it. I could have sworn we just went through a red light." After a few more minutes, they came to another major junction and the light was red again. Again, they went right through. The woman in the passenger seat was almost sure that the light had been red but was really concerned that she was losing it. She was getting nervous. At the next junction, sure enough, the light was red and they went on through. So, she turned to the other woman and said, "Mildred, did you know that we just ran through three red lights in a row? You could have killed us both!" 
Mildred turned to her and said, "Oh! Am I driving?" 

:shock:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Morning! What a good day to stay for sure!!
> 
> Sam, my son's father has been telling me the same thing for 15 years. I keep telling him the Judge he's waiting for hasn't been born yet! He doesn't listen.... not to make light of anything. I have battle the same idiocy for years.
> 
> ...


I had the same s**T happen to me... just from overseas... what a battle... biggest advice.. is MAKE SURE SHE DOCUMENTS EVERYTHING!!! if a payment is late.. document it with deposit slips, bank statements.. whatever you can..

Even have affidavits from neighbors or anyone who sees him come and go (or not..) If he was suppose to show up and didn't... get someone to witness him not being there for the time he was suppose to be.. Do not remind him to fill in the birth certificate. as long as it's blank they can't say he is the father except with a paternity test...will show his apathy..

Judges only want to see written facts... so document document document.... the more paper you go to court with the better chances you have...


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

So many things are going on. Let me wish trasara a happy anniversary. I first came on KP March,2011, Came back Feb. 2112. So I guess I can find an anniversary somewhere in there. I pray your daughter much success in her custody case,sam076071.
I have just place my first order with Webs yarn. I ordered the set of Knitters Pride short tips and 16 inch cables set. I was not impressed with the shipping fee, at Knit Picks it would have been free shipping.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OH good morning, Tracy I love that pattern and you do it so well...

Barbara you are a silly woman... 

Going for breakfast.. see y'all later...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

paulette, can you cancel your order and get it thru knitpicks?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> paulette, can you cancel your order and get it thru knitpicks?


knitpicks does not carry the Knitter's Pride brand.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

I like the neckline on this one. Overall, it needs a more slender person than myself, lol. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/womans-sweater


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

trasara said:


> I hope everything goes OK for your family Sam.


Thank you trasara. I am sure it will. But this idiot is only going with what his mother in Alabama is saying he should od. My daughter thought it would get better when the DNA came back and proved it was his baby but it is only getting worse. She is seeking help today and see what she can do. The thing is is Michigan is a "Mother State". They do not take children away unless it is necessary.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > paulette, can you cancel your order and get it thru knitpicks?
> ...


OOOPS!!!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

tomilu said:


> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning everyone. Haven't been on the last few days. Have a situation going on with my daughter and her baby daddy. I am at work right now but will report in sometime maybe later. Have a good day everyone. I am starting my 16 hr. shift right now.
> ...


tomilu. The stupid thing is, is the fact she gave up her son because she had a drug and alcholol problem and his Grandmother raised him. She told him when the baby was just days old to bring him down to Alabama because she want to see him. Seems to me that if she can afford $2000 for a lawyer for him up here and $300 for the DNA test she can afford to haul her sorry behind up here to see him. It is scarey becasue it is in the backs of our minds that he will take the baby and run. He isen't even on the birth certificate. Dragging his feet on that. So basically even though it is proven he is his son his name isen't on the birth certificate he has no right to him right now. But he has been saying she refuses him to see his son when she has cancelled appointments to be there for him to see him. But he calls and gives her a minutes notice that he is on his way. She asks him to give her time to get the dinner over with and things settled down a bit and he can come and he gets mad and starts yelling at her. Then calls mama and tells her lies that she is denying him to see his son. She was advised by a child family lawyer that she dosen't have to let him see the baby until his name is on the certificate. She is going to deny it not. Until they go to court. On the papers she was served with he had her middle name mispelled. Address was wrong, her birthdate was wrong and said that she was was on medicade. She does not recieve any assistance at all. Its a big mess!!!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Sweet Dreams Tracy!
> 
> Sam, how horrible! Will keep your daughter and her baby in our thoughts and prayers. Geeezzzz.....with all the stresses of being a new Mom, the last thing she needs is someone trying to take her baby!
> 
> Tomi, enjoy your knitting! Wish I was home to do mine. Amazing how much I totally enjoy just sitting down and playing with my needles and yarn.


Ya it is horriable. She is totally stressed out right now. She has 3 other kids also but is coping. Hopefully she can get some answers what to do today. Her best friend is with her and they are going to go see what kind of help she can get or at least some advice. I am working my 16 hr. shift and can't help her today. :-( :-( :-(


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

She should get a recorder for the phone calls.. and tape the conversations.. even if the judge doesn't accept them, he/she will know that they are there...

It doesn't even matter if she is on medicare or not.. that doesn't make for a unfit mother.. no judge will take a baby away because of welfare.. they will say that the father doesnt give enough money..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

There is legal aid for things like this..

She just has to google free legal aid and tons of help will show up..


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning everyone. Haven't been on the last few days. Have a situation going on with my daughter and her baby daddy. He is sueing her for custody or the baby. She got served with papers. He is going by the influence of his so called mother in Alabama. He even lied to his lawyer about her refusing him to see the baby when in fact she hasen't and has cancelled things so he could see him on a hours notice. He lets weeks go by without seeing him and then dosen't understand why his son cries shen he is with him. She is going under the advisement of a lawyer to not allow him to take the baby because he is not on the birth certificate. He hasen't gotten around to that yet. The baby is 7 weeks old for Cripes sake and he has had the papers since a week after the baby came home. His "Mommy" is paying for a lawyer and my daughter can't afford the $2,000 for a retainer fee even though a lawyer she talked to said she could build a case against him. Things are really building up now and we are all a nervous wreck. He claims he has proof of things against her to prove her a unfit mother. He is in for a real treat once this goes to court.
> ...


She did. They were living together and he kicked her and the 3 kids out when she was 7 months pregnant. He is reallly some piece of work. 1 week after he kicked her out he posted on his FB page he was engaged to another girl. The office girl at the apartments they moved into.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Poor Girl! God give her strength.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> She should get a recorder for the phone calls.. and tape the conversations.. even if the judge doesn't accept them, he/she will know that they are there...
> 
> It doesn't even matter if she is on medicare or not.. that doesn't make for a unfit mother.. no judge will take a baby away because of welfare.. they will say that the father doesnt give enough money..


She has locked all the texts conversations they have had. And it shows that she is very accomidating to him. It is just that he has that allergic reaction to the word "no". She blocked him, his brothers and his mother and his so called girlfriend from her FB because his family would read what she was saying and reporting it to him. He got mad and said why would she leave the baby at a babysitters when he could take him. The problem is is he dosen't know anything about him becasue he only comes around every 3 weeks or so or when the mood strikes him. Then wonders why the baby cries the whole time he is crying and stops when he hands him over to mhy daughter. Hummmmmm.....


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> There is legal aid for things like this..
> 
> She just has to google free legal aid and tons of help will show up..


Ya here where I live it is sooooo hard to get ahold of anyone at Legal Aid over the phone. She was going up there this morning as soon as she got the boys on the bus and see what she can do with them.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > sam07671 said:
> ...


Good she just needs to document it all. .even in a journal with dates and times... I know it's work but that is the best way to get rid of him... and whatever you do.. do not allow him to visit the baby without supervision.. he might just take him to Alabama.. (it has happened over and over again!)...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > There is legal aid for things like this..
> ...


Computer! But face to face is probably even better!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:shock: :shock: Ever get the feeling you are being watched??? hmmm

LURKER ALERT!! :hunf:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:?: :?: Where? I don't see lurkers. :roll:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

believe me they are there!!!!!! Some reading and forming opinions... and they don't have the guts to say hello! I know of some (not all) who read every page... then pm others about us... 

Come out come out wherever you are!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Crazy crazy day. Can't get my work done, too busy putting small and large fires out.

Holy Crow!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Who cares about them? I don't...if they want to lurk and read so what.....They do not have enough to do to keep their little minds busy.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Tiny! :lol:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Tiny! :lol:


small little teenie weenie minds with great big mouths! :shock:


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Well I look at it this way. We are entertainment for them.   :roll: :roll:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

If they do not like us why do they want to read our chats? Maybe they are envious of our relationships here at the resort. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Enough about them...like I said who cares!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> Well I look at it this way. We are entertainment for them.   :roll: :roll:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> If they do not like us why do they want to read our chats? Maybe they are envious of our relationships here at the resort. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I just got invited to join pinterest, but you can follow them also on facebook. I think I will unfollow them. Facebook tends to know tooo much about you once you join and I think there is a problem with them fortwarding your private info to others. No thanks. Just my opinion.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I think we need to remember we are guests here on a free public website, just like everyone else.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbiz, what has that got to do with pinterest? I realize that I am a guest of KP but I have not said anything wrong about anyone..if they are lurkers or stalkers...maybe they are envious....who knows and who cares.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks, dinner is over and everything cleaned up. Heading to my chair my fav show is on Cold Case. Do not know if I will have a chance to get on tomorrow or not it will be a busy day. Goodnight dear chicks.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Sewbiz, what has that got to do with pinterest? I realize that I am a guest of KP but I have not said anything wrong about anyone..if they are lurkers or stalkers...maybe they are envious....who knows and who cares.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi all...been busy the past few days...

sam...so sorry...add to all the other advice to remember to print his fb posts that shed a bad light on his character...i had to do that due to a case of cyber bashing/bullying a while back...very powerful evidence


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

so i went by the lys today....


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

and sewbiz...here are the sewing machine tables...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> and sewbiz...here are the sewing machine tables...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

the lighting in the old store was atrocious...sorry they are not better...

if i go back i will take a flashlite


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> so i went by the lys today....


Oooooh luscious!! Love it!! What are you going to make with it?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i think a shawl with the green/blue...the gold..idk yet, lol

and i am going to try to surprize you guys with the yellow and pink...(pinterest inspiration,lol)


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i need a new table....i am tempted to get one of the sewing machines to use as an endtable...

i don't know what to offer/or what is a fair price....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello CWS. Busy day, busy night.
We had Kimberly's (my youngest niece) school concert to go to. Kindergarden through 4th grade chorus. It was cute. 

Now I'm going to sit and knit some of the sleeves for my sweater. I'm getting there! slowly but surely!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > and sewbiz...here are the sewing machine tables...


Ah... I have that first cabinet, in nearly mint condition. My Singer 201 is in it. The second one is interesting... It looks like a desktop was put onto some kind of treadle base I don't recognize. Unless I'm totally missing it. What do you think of it, Tommie?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> i need a new table....i am tempted to get one of the sewing machines to use as an endtable...
> 
> i don't know what to offer/or what is a fair price....


I wouldn't offer more than $20 for either one. They are in bad shape and need total refinishing. If she won't let them go for that, I'd keep looking. There are loads of them around, and in much better condition.

Come look at the Hwy 49 flea markets in Florence! I see them there often.
I'll meet you and plunder along.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I love flea markets! Wish I was close enough to go plundering with you girls! What fun!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Osg I love the yarn especially the beautiful sea green colour but as you know I amn rather partial to green.
Crazy day at work today lots of staff sick so I ended up on the floor for a couple of hours lunch was a throw together. I had been hoping to leave early to take S to the Dr but that didn't happen. I got her there eventually.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Tommi I had a look at your Blog you have made some lovely quilts. I have so many of my mums and I love the thought that she made them a part of her is always with me this way!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I just bought the pattern for these booties on etsy I couldn't resist they are so cute 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-77508-1.html


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I liked those booties too... Adorable!

Looks like I will be packing to move schools on top of everything else....

I have never had so much left to do at the end of the year!

I am beyond stressed right now... I need a day off! Maybe I will get a little time this weekend, tho I doubt it

Sewbiz, do you go to the canton flea market?

I wish I couldve slipped away to just go plunder thru it...


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

trasara said:


> Tommi I had a look at your Blog you have made some lovely quilts. I have so many of my mums and I love the thought that she made them a part of her is always with me this way!


Thank you, Tracy. I have one on the longarm this am that should be done in a little while. I guess you are in bed by now, someday I will be up before you go to bed. Have a blessed day when you do get up.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Heading to my chair my fav show is on Cold Case. Goodnight dear chicks.


Good morning, Bits. You really love that Cold Case. I have watched it a few times. The best comedy on TV for me and DH is Duck Dynasty. Just hilarious! Hope your day is not too busy.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> i need a new table....i am tempted to get one of the sewing machines to use as an endtable...
> 
> i don't know what to offer/or what is a fair price....


If the Singer has no machine inside, I'd offer $50 and $50 for the other as well. The second is an 1800s cabinet.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi Tommi I am still up it is 10.12pm Thursday night. I should go soon though . It has been noisy here tonight as there was a bad accident on the main road and all the traffic was diverted down our street.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all, had the time to say good morning. Supposed to go to knitting group and then lunch , then groceries. Need a nap. Have an old singer treadle, but machine needs to be worked on. Just have to figure our out to get the machine to the man who does it. Plus the cabinet is alittle wobbly. Ok, chicks, off to do my hair and face. 

Yes Tommi....loved those old murders.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

trasara said:


> Hi Tommi I am still up it is 10.12pm Thursday night. I should go soon though . It has been noisy here tonight as there was a bad accident on the main road and all the traffic was diverted down our street.


Have pleasant dreams, Tracy!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Sewbiz, do you go to the canton flea market?
> 
> I wish I couldve slipped away to just go plunder thru it...


I've been a couple of times but never found anything worth the hassle of getting down that road, finding parking, finding bathrooms, and all the crowds of people. It's more craft sale than flea market, IMO, and I don't really love crafts. Last time I went, all I bought was a cool hand thrown pottery mug by a local artist, ($20!) and within two days hubby had broken it in the sink. :?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Good morning, all you CWS! And good morning visitors! It's a gorgeous day here, and I have tons to do to get ready to go out of town again tomorrow. Son is graduating Saturday! Woo Hoo! Five years of college-- went by in a blur.

He is such a great kid.

I'm going to try and take a picture of my sweater progress today. I am working on the yoke now. It's a lot of sts all scrunched up on one circ. I may put it on two, to take a picture, so you can see what's going on.

How are all the other KALs?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I think I will need to buy a laptop so I can do my classwork on it. Hubby has been working on the computer more lately, and it's getting hard to compete for computer time. My classes start Monday and I think I need my own computer. I really don't like typing on a laptop (or that finger mousepad-- ugh!) but I could use something portable. I have no idea what to buy. I can't afford a macbook, that I know... And trying to type on an IPad is totally OUT, for me.

I shouldn't need anything too fancy just to read class assignments, talk on discussion boards, and write papers, right? What say you, computer whizzes? Tania?


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I shouldn't need anything too fancy just to read class assignments, talk on discussion boards, and write papers, right? What say you, computer whizzes? Tania?


You could just go to Sam's and look at their laptops.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

tomilu said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > I shouldn't need anything too fancy just to read class assignments, talk on discussion boards, and write papers, right? What say you, computer whizzes? Tania?
> ...


I boycott all Walmart holdings... LOL. I have been to Best Buy and looked, but really don't know what I'm looking for. Brands, features, etc. They all look basically the same.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> tomilu said:
> 
> 
> > Sewbizgirl said:
> ...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I was just perusing the swap thread and noticed that most people swap crappy big box yarn or stuff from the dollar selection at Big Lots, and stuff the boxes with free pattern leaflets. Wonder what would happen if someone started a "Yarn Snob's Swap"-- where you trade only real yarn from a LYS! LOL!!! Imagine the righteous indignation that would bring out... A whole lot of wet hens would have their panties in a major twist! :lol: :lol: :lol: But I wonder how many people would respond? Maybe a lot...

NOT for me, tho... just thinking out loud. :roll:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

tomilu said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > tomilu said:
> ...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning ALL!! 


Bonnie, I have a Dell also... actually 2. I bought Chris a Toshiba from BJ's for graduation last summer. I'm sure that because I skimped on the price and went for the deal, is the reason why it crapped out so early. Quality, care, specs... all suffer. I got it for 299 on sale. 

I also had an HP that i loved, but gave it to my parents. They needed one. 

So the two I have at home are Dell XPS series. One slightly bigger than the other. THe processing is a BEAUTY!! Love it. 

You may also want to check out Dell directly and see their "refurb". They are guaranteed and often there's nothing wrong with them. They could be sent back bc the owner didn't want that color or something..... 

Most laptops now have lots of memory for everything. And they're fast!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I would do a nice yarn swap with my CWS only


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

My gateway is great... Bought it offline and love it...actually bought it on best buy website and have their geek squad protection (a must if you will use it on a public link like a college campus)


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Sewbizgirl said:


> tomilu said:
> 
> 
> > Sewbizgirl said:
> ...


Sorry you boycott all Walmart holdings. We got a great deal on a laptop at Sam's club.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

In our area ... You are going to have to think maintenance ... Will you have time to ship it somewhere if there is a problem?

I went to the geek desk at bb... Talked to someone about exactly what I needed, and didn't 

Bought both kids Dells and me a gateway, and got the specific programs we needed

Have had all 3 in for cks twice... And had them back in less than 3 days good as new

That's my experience if it helps


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I would definitely do best buy first too. They will replace your item if it goes bad.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Usually no questions asked.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I was just perusing the swap thread and noticed that most people swap crappy big box yarn or stuff from the dollar selection at Big Lots, and stuff the boxes with free pattern leaflets. Wonder what would happen if someone started a "Yarn Snob's Swap"-- where you trade only real yarn from a LYS! LOL!!! Imagine the righteous indignation that would bring out... A whole lot of wet hens would have their panties in a major twist! :lol: :lol: :lol: But I wonder how many people would respond? Maybe a lot...
> 
> NOT for me, tho... just thinking out loud. :roll:


 :shock: GEEZZZ! You were making me worry! I want nothing to do with swaps outside of the Resort!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

My laptop is a Macpro, but they are expensive. I saved for a long long time before I bought it. Hubby got one for himself, he offered to share (bless his heart) but he uses it for his business. I didn't want to mess it up in any way. So I was using the Dell desktop in the "office". But it is old and slow compared to newer ones. So I saved my "mad" money a little at a time and bought my own macpro. Mine is smaller in size than Mike's but I don't use it for vidoe editing and stuff like he does for his work.

Go to Costco, they have a lot of lap tops to check out too. Also Staples.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Next to the Macpro, I do hear (from IT person here at work) that the Dell is best. That's what our company buys for our Sales reps.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning CWS. The board is very quiet this morning, and I want to say hello to those new since I became sort of MIA. I will be back and we can get better acquainted. You have no idea how I miss everybody, and our sharing and caring. Rest assured I will soon be back to my old chatty self. I don't have an off switch. The latest excitement here: my nephew was bitten by a copperhead snake last night. Rushed to the hospital, but is doing well today. Good thing the hospital is only 5 minutes away. 
Busy sewing pillows and curtains for my sisters party on Saturday, and another party next Wed. I couldn't get a flight on Sunday, so will be going home on the 23rd. I am loving it here but really want to get home. It is 11:00 A so if anybody comes on say hello. I am hearing echos here Huggles


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:shock: OMG! A copperhead???? And he's doing alright today? How frightening!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Barb, is this the weekend for the sale? I need 1200 feet of a blend (your choice) and thinking aqua or coral (your choice). See what you can find. Oh Worsted weight. I can send you a check. Let me know.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Hey Barb, is this the weekend for the sale? I need 1200 feet of a blend (your choice) and thinking aqua or coral (your choice). See what you can find. Oh Worsted weight. I can send you a check. Let me know.


The sale is next weekend, the 19th. No problem you got it, but I think 1200 feet is just a small amount, I'll get you the 1200 yards instead! :thumbup:


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Barb, is this the weekend for the sale? I need 1200 feet of a blend (your choice) and thinking aqua or coral (your choice). See what you can find. Oh Worsted weight. I can send you a check. Let me know.
> ...


Oh, good thing you are alert, I meant yards. Otherwise it would be a tiny sweater. Tania said yesterday if I run out of my green yarn it would be like your avatar. LOL


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh, and if you have to buy a bagful that is okay too.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

It probably will be a bag, but you will need the whole bag I'm sure, depending on the yardage of each skein in the bag. I'll take care of it, don't cha worry darlin'!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I love seeing you rolling around in our yarn. What a great weekend!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I wasn't sorry it was such a little fest, but it turned ouit okay. 2 of the 4 of us won prizes, and such a great time was had by all.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

PauletteB. said:


> Sorry you boycott all Walmart holdings. We got a great deal on a laptop at Sam's club.


The lowest price is not the most important consideration, to me. There's a film you might want to see... called "The High Cost of Low Price". It's about Walmart and what they have done/are doing to America. Very informational. I wish every American would watch it.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I love seeing you rolling around in our yarn. What a great weekend!!


It was a great weekend.

And Love rolling around in my yarn too...pity I wasn't naked! :shock:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> In our area ... You are going to have to think maintenance ... Will you have time to ship it somewhere if there is a problem?
> 
> I went to the geek desk at bb... Talked to someone about exactly what I needed, and didn't
> 
> ...


Thanks... my desktop is a Gateway and I love it. Bought it at Best Buy. I have been using the same repairman since I first went online-- "PCs +" in Brandon.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I wasn't sorry it was such a little fest, but it turned ouit okay. 2 of the 4 of us won prizes, and such a great time was had by all.


small or not, I didn't have any issues finding goodies! :XD:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> My laptop is a Macpro, but they are expensive. I saved for a long long time before I bought it. Hubby got one for himself, he offered to share (bless his heart) but he uses it for his business. I didn't want to mess it up in any way. So I was using the Dell desktop in the "office". But it is old and slow compared to newer ones. So I saved my "mad" money a little at a time and bought my own macpro. Mine is smaller in size than Mike's but I don't use it for vidoe editing and stuff like he does for his work.
> 
> Go to Costco, they have a lot of lap tops to check out too. Also Staples.


All three of my kids have Mac Books... I just don't want to spend that much for myself. We don't have Costco or Staples here... :-(


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

And I now have 2 shawls on the needles as well as my sweater KAL. I work on them in between the sweater when I know I only have a few minutes to knit. One is with the funny string yarn we got at Liberty Faire, the other is the yarn Alberta gave me. Talk about soft! Soft and squishy, like me!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Check Costco.com. They do shipping.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey good morning Bonnie. How are things your way? Happy graduation day to your son. Our weather looks great for a rather large outdoor party. Wish you the same.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Good morning CWS. The board is very quiet this morning, and I want to say hello to those new since I became sort of MIA. I will be back and we can get better acquainted. You have no idea how I miss everybody, and our sharing and caring. Rest assured I will soon be back to my old chatty self. I don't have an off switch. The latest excitement here: my nephew was bitten by a copperhead snake last night. Rushed to the hospital, but is doing well today. Good thing the hospital is only 5 minutes away.
> Busy sewing pillows and curtains for my sisters party on Saturday, and another party next Wed. I couldn't get a flight on Sunday, so will be going home on the 23rd. I am loving it here but really want to get home. It is 11:00 A so if anybody comes on say hello. I am hearing echos here Huggles


Good morning. So sorry to hear about the snake bite. But sooooo glad he is doing better. That is a scareing thing. I am just sitting here watching the birds eat out of the birdfeeder and my little chippy chipmunk eating what the birds are dropping and filling his cheeks. Love it. Have already showered, vacuumed the house nad walked the dog. I am on a roll now. But have to go to owrk at 3 pm. Ugh!!!!! But the good news is I have friday and sat off. Yea!!!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Good morning CWS. The board is very quiet this morning, and I want to say hello to those new since I became sort of MIA. I will be back and we can get better acquainted. You have no idea how I miss everybody, and our sharing and caring. Rest assured I will soon be back to my old chatty self. I don't have an off switch. The latest excitement here: my nephew was bitten by a copperhead snake last night. Rushed to the hospital, but is doing well today. Good thing the hospital is only 5 minutes away.
> Busy sewing pillows and curtains for my sisters party on Saturday, and another party next Wed. I couldn't get a flight on Sunday, so will be going home on the 23rd. I am loving it here but really want to get home. It is 11:00 A so if anybody comes on say hello. I am hearing echos here Huggles


Hi Alberta... wonder why you aren't seeing the posts. There have been several pages posted already this morning.

Just enjoy your time away.

Hope your nephew is okay. Copperhead bites can be nasty. He must have stepped on the snake? We have them here but they won't strike until you touch them. They freeze and think you can't see them! I nearly stepped on one while out running, once. Now I pray they won't come out until I pass by!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Sam!

Yuck having to go into work at 3!

Today is my Friday too. I'm off tomorrow as Nicole (step daughter) graduates from UMass with her Master's Degree in education. Then of course I have the weekend off, so it's a 3 day weekend for me!!! GOD PLEASE LET ME GET SOME KNITTING DONE! I need the relaxation time.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning CWS. The board is very quiet this morning, and I want to say hello to those new since I became sort of MIA. I will be back and we can get better acquainted. You have no idea how I miss everybody, and our sharing and caring. Rest assured I will soon be back to my old chatty self. I don't have an off switch. The latest excitement here: my nephew was bitten by a copperhead snake last night. Rushed to the hospital, but is doing well today. Good thing the hospital is only 5 minutes away.
> ...


Hello Sam. So nice to meet you. You will absolutely love this board, and all the wonderful knitters and friends. I say hello whenever I can get on until I get home. Then we can get more acquainted. Welcome. A little late, but you know how it is. :lol:


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning CWS. The board is very quiet this morning, and I want to say hello to those new since I became sort of MIA. I will be back and we can get better acquainted. You have no idea how I miss everybody, and our sharing and caring. Rest assured I will soon be back to my old chatty self. I don't have an off switch. The latest excitement here: my nephew was bitten by a copperhead snake last night. Rushed to the hospital, but is doing well today. Good thing the hospital is only 5 minutes away.
> ...


The reason they get away fom me is I have to go to a public place to get on, and have to wait for a ride. Too far to walk, although it would likely do me good.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Thank you all for the advice. I will look at Costco.com and also check Best Buy again, now that I know I am looking for a Dell.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

and you know you can use a regular key board and mouse with a lap top. Just plug it in. and some are wireless!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I think I will need to buy a laptop so I can do my classwork on it. Hubby has been working on the computer more lately, and it's getting hard to compete for computer time. My classes start Monday and I think I need my own computer. I really don't like typing on a laptop (or that finger mousepad-- ugh!) but I could use something portable. I have no idea what to buy. I can't afford a macbook, that I know... And trying to type on an IPad is totally OUT, for me.
> 
> I shouldn't need anything too fancy just to read class assignments, talk on discussion boards, and write papers, right? What say you, computer whizzes? Tania?


Good morning all.

Bonnie, the best thing you can do is go to Costco or Sams Club and buy what you like.. then if you really don't like it you can return it within 3 months for another one.. (just keep the receipt) It's the best way to get used to laptops..

Also, you can by an external mouse if you don't like the mousepad... just make sure that the keyboard keys are wide enough for your hands. and if you don't move it too much buy the 17" models with the calculating number pad.. (the part on the side with numbers on it) it will be easy to do calculations that way...

And I would never ever buy a Dell even though so many people like them.. HP is my baby... but Acers are good (I have an Acer now) and toshibas.. they have good insides.. You don't want a computer with too much junk already on it.. (and Dell has tons of junk) junk meaning already downloaded programs usually they are all shopping programs which you don't need.. If you want to shop online just go to the website for the company you don't need a program wasting your precious space..

And you have a microsoft office program that will allow you to write papers etc.. already on it.. you can use it for free for 60 days then buy it... or download it from somewhere else.. (if you already have it from before)...

HP is what I like best, it works the longest without crapping out on you and has what is needed and not too many extras...

JMHO!!! and you can give it back if you don't like it.. which I think is the most important thing.. If you are spending so much money on something you should be allowed a test drive...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't know.... I bought Chris' Toshiba last June and by December it wouldn't even turn on. Sent it back and forth bc BJ's didn't want it back after 3 months. Nothing wrong with the charger and nothing wrong with the battery... They couldn't figure it out and they sent it back saying Sorry there's nothing they can do. 

The two Dell's that I bought. Didn't come with anything to take up space, memory. Those things you find on the desktop are shortcuts that you can be rid of as fast as tossing them in the bin. 

But to each their own and all of us have an opinion.  

I'm going through the same now, trying to figure out what I'm going to do Tablet vs iPad. Or simply Nook vs Kindle. I'm taking opinions too! LOL

Decisions..... decisions......... 


I will say Go for the Microsoft Office 10 if you can. Most places will offer you a bundle. Definitely go with 10 unless you can get Microsoft Office 7 for FREE. You can get the upgrade later....


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

What exactly is a tablet? Less features than a laptop, but more than an IPad?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

A tablet is like a giant smart phone without the phone part...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

an tablet and ipad are basically the same thing.. its the difference between a MAC and any other laptop...

A tablet and an IPAD use applications not features.... 

so they don't store much memory.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Here's my sweater so far...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bonnie you do such beautiful work.. so even and straight...

and I love the color.. so fashion forward..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have to block my sweater body, seam the shoulders, and finish knitting the sleeves. Then the edging (it's crocheted) and buttons. I have to find buttons!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

ME TOO!! All of the above!!!!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > I think I will need to buy a laptop so I can do my classwork on it. Hubby has been working on the computer more lately, and it's getting hard to compete for computer time. My classes start Monday and I think I need my own computer. I really don't like typing on a laptop (or that finger mousepad-- ugh!) but I could use something portable. I have no idea what to buy. I can't afford a macbook, that I know... And trying to type on an IPad is totally OUT, for me.
> ...


I have a Toshiba and not that thrilled with it. I had a Acer and loved it. I am going to get another Acer I think.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

OHHHHHHHH so pretty. I love the color also.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Hi Sam!
> 
> Yuck having to go into work at 3!
> 
> Today is my Friday too. I'm off tomorrow as Nicole (step daughter) graduates from UMass with her Master's Degree in education. Then of course I have the weekend off, so it's a 3 day weekend for me!!! GOD PLEASE LET ME GET SOME KNITTING DONE! I need the relaxation time.


Ya I work Monday's,Thursdays, at 3 pm. Tuesdays off Wednesdays I work 7 am-11pm. Fridays and Sats off. Sundays I work 7 am-3 pm. Crazy schedule but I get my 40 hrs a week in. I hated working afternoons when I first started working here. But it really isen't so bad once you get used to it.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

What kind of work do you do Sam?

Anyone want to share my lunch? I'm having a Special K dark chocolate protein shake. Yummy.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> What kind of work do you do Sam?
> 
> Anyone want to share my lunch? I'm having a Special K dark chocolate protein shake. Yummy.


I do direct care in assistant living. 2 guys living in a apartment. I do their laundry, cooking one of them dinner, and dispense their meds to them.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, first...TANIA....one WEEK!!!

Then....Rhinebeck....23 WEEKS!!!

And THEN....CWS Knitting Retreat...1 YEAR!

I'm not excited about any of these yet...are you? :lol: :hunf: :lol:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Hey chicks, just did some machine embroidery for a friend of mine. If any of you hear of anyone getting rid of D-cards for a H. Viking Designer II machine...let me know. I would most likely buy them.....I cannot get them anymore....Ok, chicks, going relax and watch the news. Later. :-D :-D


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Ok, first...TANIA....one WEEK!!!
> 
> Then....Rhinebeck....23 WEEKS!!!
> 
> ...


Hardly!!!! LMAO I'm gonna jump out of my pants too! Can't wait!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> :-D Hey chicks, just did some machine embroidery for a friend of mine. If any of you hear of anyone getting rid of D-cards for a H. Viking Designer II machine...let me know. I would most likely buy them.....I cannot get them anymore....Ok, chicks, going relax and watch the news. Later. :-D :-D


Will keep my eyes/ears open


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of work do you do Sam?
> ...


That's nice. Are they elderly? I have an uncle that's "slow", well two... but one is way more functional than the other and lives in an apt with another person like him. Same situation.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

I have a Dell that I've had since 2007 and it has worked great until the hard drive needed replacing. HPs are great as well. If you find a gateway (probably a special sale), don't buy it. Toshiba's are good as well. You will need an external wireless mouse, I'm sure. Don't know what your budget is, but Best Buy has some very adequate ones for less than $400. 
Myself, I have decided I need an iPad, lol. Lots of the girls at the Wed. knitting sessions have them. You should see them all pulling out their iPads to search online for patterns, lol. After all, I do need to keep up with the girls! 

:lol: :roll:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Bonnie you do such beautiful work.. so even and straight...
> 
> and I love the color.. so fashion forward..


Thank you, and if it's fashion forward, it's by accident! :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Well, I found a refurbed Dell this morning but now it's gone. I'll have to watch daily I guess, and also see what goes on sale for Memorial Day.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Here's my sweater so far...


It's GORGEOUS! Really nice job!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

tomilu said:


> I have a Dell that I've had since 2007 and it has worked great until the hard drive needed replacing. HPs are great as well. If you find a gateway (probably a special sale), don't buy it. Toshiba's are good as well. You will need an external wireless mouse, I'm sure. Don't know what your budget is, but Best Buy has some very adequate ones for less than $400.
> Myself, I have decided I need an iPad, lol. Lots of the girls at the Wed. knitting sessions have them. You should see them all pulling out their iPads to search online for patterns, lol. After all, I do need to keep up with the girls!
> 
> :lol: :roll:


love my I pad. Can't imagine life without it!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


No 1 is in his early 30's and the other is in his mid 50's.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Fixing dinner...we are having a breakfast dinner. Loaded omelot and bacon...yum!! Plus I have a surplus of eggs...need to use them!! :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my sweater so far...
> ...


Thank you very much... the prettiest part is yet to come.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> :-D Fixing dinner...we are having a breakfast dinner. Loaded omelot and bacon...yum!! Plus I have a surplus of eggs...need to use them!! :lol:


MMMMMMMM I love breakfast for dinner. We used to have that on winter weekends when the kids were little. They loved it.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D :-D Ok chicks, it is you know what time and I am heading in. Love you all to pieces and chat in the am. Going to work on planting some flowers tomorrow and working on my sock. Night Night sweet chicks. :-D


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> :-D :-D Ok chicks, it is you know what time and I am heading in. Love you all to pieces and chat in the am. Going to work on planting some flowers tomorrow and working on my sock. Night Night sweet chicks. :-D


Good Night Bitsey. Have a good evening. :wink: :wink:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi all....came in and crashed on the couch,lol

i have been so busy, i forgot to do my bills! the dh is going to kill me if i don't get them off tonite...(eyes rolling here)

all i want to do is knit...my new yarn is calling to me...

to top it all off, the dd is FURIOUS with me because my hubby found her a job..(teenage reasoning...i had nothing to do with it)

everything out of her mouth is....since i won't have a summer now!....

dear son is excited about his first job (that he found himself) and worried about finding a second one!...

glad i will have georgie, and you ladies to keep me and my yarn company this summer


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Lol Osg wait til she gets used to the money!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone! todays blog!! Ordinary day at work but yeah!!!! it's friday. As I told you yesterday I bought some patterns on etsy and since I had to join to do this I recieved a welcome email and a link to do the Etsy taste test..Has anyone else done this?????? I have been having a ball and seeing the most gorgeous stuff.
I have been agonising over what to make next and have decided that I might have a play with the baby yarn I got a few weeks ago I have been wanting to do a ripple blanket also this way I can alternate with the crochet balnket and then knit something so it doesn't get to boring.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

This time difference thing stinks I am always talking to myself!!Lol I guess I get the answers I want that way!!
bonnie The colour of your cardigan is so pretty you will have to post a pic of you wearing it when you have done the same goes for Nina and Barb as well.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning CWS! Was knitting last night until late. Today is Nicole's Graduation...Masters in Education. Happy for her, hate these ceremonies. BORING!

ok chicks, chat later, need an early start this AM. Grad day in Amherst is crazy!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Mike would not let me bring my knitting :/ :lol:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D :-D Good morning...What, no sock knitting??!!??The man has no heart. At least it would have been in the car for the drive up and back.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Mike and Poppy waiting for ceremony to start. Now Mike says I should have brought my knitting!! GGRRRR! !!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hard to do this one my cell phone. Im techy impaired! But at least I'm with you


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nicole is in there some where


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Good Morning CWS! Was knitting last night until late. Today is Nicole's Graduation...Masters in Education. Happy for her, hate these ceremonies. BORING!
> 
> ok chicks, chat later, need an early start this AM. Grad day in Amherst is crazy!


Congrads to Nicole. You must be very proud. Have a great day.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Mike and Poppy waiting for ceremony to start. Now Mike says I should have brought my knitting!! GGRRRR! !!!


Men they just keep changing their minds. And they talk about us!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning!!!!

Hi Barbara! Give Nicole a super big high 5 and CONGRATS!!!! 

Poppy is so cute! I hope Alberta gets on to see his pic! And Congrats to Mike! He must be a proud Papa today! 

YAY! I get to see you all next week!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Sam  Men right? I think they PMS more than we do. LMAO


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D :-D Hey, I am on my way to Lowes...and I take my knitting. I may only get a few rows done...but hey...I am happy. Tomorrow we go on the boat...so does my knitting!! :mrgreen:


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Hi Sam  Men right? I think they PMS more than we do. LMAO


You got that right for sure. I had that expirence at work last night. It seems I really made the 2 guys mad that I do direct care for. I was reallly on a roll and it was over stupid stuff. I am so glad this week is over for me and have today and tomorrow off. I would rather do housework than to deal with work right now. Now you know it was a rough night last night. LOL!!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Congrats... Hope she does all she dreams about in her future life...


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Good Morning CWS! Was knitting last night until late. Today is Nicole's Graduation...Masters in Education. Happy for her, hate these ceremonies. BORING!
> 
> ok chicks, chat later, need an early start this AM. Grad day in Amherst is crazy!


Good day, Barbara. Congrats to you and Nicole. Masters is just a step away from PhD. You have a right to be proud. 
One of my granddaughters graduates OK School of Science and Math the 26th. She has a scholarship to OU; she plans on going into engineering like her dad and brother. Her brother is on a full scholarship to OU as a Rhodes Scholar. I am so blessed to have smart kids and grandkids.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Well, I found a refurbed Dell this morning but now it's gone. I'll have to watch daily I guess, and also see what goes on sale for Memorial Day.


Did you go to the Dell site? It is my understanding you can buy the refurbished ones direct.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Afternoon chicks, went to lowes and got our half barrels and later we planted our small bushes and my herbs. Now just waiting for the news to come on. Later chicklets.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello CWS! Yay it's over. Long morning. After the Graduation we (the four of us) went out for lunch. Then home and I crashed. I took a long long nap!!

now it's time to check in here and do some knitting.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

sleepy day at the Resort too! Working on sleeve #1 for my sweater. No way am I gonna finish this up this weekend! Oy! But that's ok, remember the turtle that won? Slow is good. ;-)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't you dare finish the sweater before me!!!! lol we probably at the same spot! i have about 1/4 up both sleeves..doing both sleeves at the same time..


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Congrats to Nicole! And I wish her well in her future...

Our grad will walk tomorrow! Going to see him in a concert tonight. I drove to Memphis with a broken toe today... When we got here I went straight to a LYS I have been visiting for years, and it was gone... Sad.

Later, Chicks...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

May finish my sweater on this trip! Only a few inches of yoke left... :mrgreen:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hola mis amores! 

Waiting my turn for my mani/pedi.... 

I'm so happy for the graduates!! Lots of hard work being rewarded!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Bonnie, I hope you feel better quick!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Well chicks, did not finish cutting out my fabrics. So hope to finishe on Sunday. Too much work to do tomorrow and maybe a boat ride. Almost dinner chicks, later.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Don't you dare finish the sweater before me!!!! lol we probably at the same spot! i have about 1/4 up both sleeves..doing both sleeves at the same time..


I'm only doing one at a time


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonnie, best wishes for your Grad. 
How did you break your toe??? And a closed LYS??? Not good!

Tania! I need a pedi so so bad. Maybe this week after work i can get there.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nina....you know you are going to finish before me. But damn Bonnie! You started way later than Nina and I (and I started first!!!) and you are so ahead of us. I'm envious.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I've been working with the thready yarn we got, I'm not so sure I like it. I don't think I would buy it again. To me...it's a pain in the ass! Trying to make sure you get all 4 threads, don't split them, and the ssk's and the k2tog are hard with the threads. Yowza! Anyway, I will finish the shawl I'm making, but I don't think I will be purchasing this again. Not sure, sitting on the fence, leaning towards-Nope.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Good morning/ Evening or whatever it may be where you are!
A sunny day here is Aus but like so many lovely days this year who knows for how long?? 
I have not got alot planned for this Saturday I will probably just potter about.
Last night I went to a friends skincare party( Couldn't get out of it as she booked it from mine months ago)I couldn't wait to get home as I had started my ripply baby blanket and wanted to get a few rows done so I could see the pattern forming. It was strange night last night very flat as a girl at s's school only 15 died yesterday ( not at school), the whole school is shaken up.It is very confonting for teenagers who think they are infaliable.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Is it Mother's day for you guys tomorrow as well?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D :-D Well, chicklets sounds like everyone is having a good evening. You know where I am going, so, I am off. Finished the heel flap, going to do the heel and picking up the gusset stitches before the boat trip so I have something to do. In the morning darlings.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I ordered a set of 16inch interchangeables from Webs yarn on Tuesday. They arrived today. Wow! I have never ordered from them before but I am impressed with how long it too to get my product.Now I must find a project for them.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi ladies...ouch a broken toe! so sorry...i hope you have comfortable shoes for the graduation..

congrats to all the grads

so so sorry to hear about the young girl, trasara...there are never the right words to say....


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

so i have avoided the doghouse...bills paid, and now groceries in the pantry...dh and kiddoes were tired of peanut butter and pretzels???

lol, I plan to do housework and school work tomorrow, so i can KNIT tomorrow nite and Sunday....that yarn is making it hard to remember I have work to do

i can't wait to see the sweaters you are all knitting

oh, and bon...they are moving the micheals from county line to madison...everything left in store is marked way down...not much yarn, but there were some sweater pattern books...1/2 off


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

PauletteB. said:


> I ordered a set of 16inch interchangeables from Webs yarn on Tuesday. They arrived today. Wow! I have never ordered from them before but I am impressed with how long it too to get my product.Now I must find a project for them.


I have that same set. I love them. And I think Webs Rocks!
Can't wait for their tent sale next week. I am so there.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> Is it Mother's day for you guys tomorrow as well?


Yes, Sunday is Mother's Day here as well.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day Tracy! (just a tad early


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

so now it's Saturday, I'm hoping my day is easy.

I want to do some laundry so I can do some knitting. I have to show an apartment at noon. Maybe get outside to do some weeding in the flower beds. Maybe. Dinner tonight is with Paulette and Roger (friends of Nina's from the cruise) 

WAKE UP!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> so now it's Saturday, I'm hoping my day is easy.
> 
> I want to do some laundry so I can do some knitting. I have to show an apartment at noon. Maybe get outside to do some weeding in the flower beds. Maybe. Dinner tonight is with Paulette and Roger (friends of Nina's from the cruise)
> 
> WAKE UP!


Well you may get further than me. I planned on getting my laundry done yesterday. Day off and today off. I was ahead of the game and went to start the dryer turned the knob to start it and it popped, sparked and stopped. Hummmmm. Now I have clean clothes hanging everywhere in my house. I called maintance once I got over my shock and they didn't make it here yesterday and they don't work on the weekends unless it is a emergency. My idea of a emergency and theirs are 2 diffrent things!!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning chicks...certain people around here are in a foul mood. The mood had better get better. Later chicklets. Sorry about the dryer....See if you can hang a clothesline.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Good morning, chicklets! It is in the high 50s and raining here in Kansas. We have to take stuff to church for their garage sale, but can park under cover so it won't be bad.

Last night we watched CSI and Bluebloods. I also like Cold Case, Bits. Hope your day brightens up, Bits. 

Don't know what else I'll get done today. We shall see. 
Have a blessed day, girls.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thanks Tomi, just one of those things. Things will get better.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Thanks Tomi, just one of those things. Things will get better.


Yep, they will. Been there. The sun has come out for a bit. I need to finish a small square, one of two to contribute to one of our local knitters whose husband has cancer. Plan to take them to the LYS today sometime. 
I'm going to take Bonnie's suggestions on my vest and make it bearable, lol.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Good morning chicks...certain people around here are in a foul mood. The mood had better get better. Later chicklets. Sorry about the dryer....See if you can hang a clothesline.


We aren't allowed to ang clothes out on a line here. But I ahve them hanging on hangers in the bathroom. They wiil dry as it is nice and warm today.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> so now it's Saturday, I'm hoping my day is easy.
> 
> I want to do some laundry so I can do some knitting. I have to show an apartment at noon. Maybe get outside to do some weeding in the flower beds. Maybe. Dinner tonight is with Paulette and Roger (friends of Nina's from the cruise)
> 
> WAKE UP!


You had best wake up . Dsynr, is causing havoc at the Nutty Club House concerning you. You do have to get control of her.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Nina....you know you are going to finish before me. But damn Bonnie! You started way later than Nina and I (and I started first!!!) and you are so ahead of us. I'm envious.


Good morning, no I won't cause I also have to do those afghans.. so I am jumping from one to another.. you will pass me for sure!!!


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning chicks...certain people around here are in a foul mood. The mood had better get better. Later chicklets. Sorry about the dryer....See if you can hang a clothesline.
> ...


I miss those clotheslines. I used to wash venetian blinds in the bathtub and throw them on the line, use the hose to rinse and let them dry. And blankets and quilts get a freshening up in the fresh air. DH is not keen about putting one up for me.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I've been working with the thready yarn we got, I'm not so sure I like it. I don't think I would buy it again. To me...it's a pain in the ass! Trying to make sure you get all 4 threads, don't split them, and the ssk's and the k2tog are hard with the threads. Yowza! Anyway, I will finish the shawl I'm making, but I don't think I will be purchasing this again. Not sure, sitting on the fence, leaning towards-Nope.


Which yarn are you talking about??? The one for the wedding shawl? the white one? is it thready?? are you talking to me??? You buy yarn with so many people... Alberta, Tania, me... lol....


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

tomilu said:


> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> > Bitsey said:
> ...


I miss clothes lines also. I love the smell of fresh dried clothes especially sheets out on the likne. So fresh smelling


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

trasara said:


> Good morning/ Evening or whatever it may be where you are!
> A sunny day here is Aus but like so many lovely days this year who knows for how long??
> I have not got alot planned for this Saturday I will probably just potter about.
> Last night I went to a friends skincare party( Couldn't get out of it as she booked it from mine months ago)I couldn't wait to get home as I had started my ripply baby blanket and wanted to get a few rows done so I could see the pattern forming. It was strange night last night very flat as a girl at s's school only 15 died yesterday ( not at school), the whole school is shaken up.It is very confonting for teenagers who think they are infaliable.


I know, it's a terrible thing when a teenager died.. When my son was in HS.. 5 kids in his senior class died.. all in car accidents.. it was horrible.. He went to 5 funerals before he hit 18... Sure taught him to drive carefully and make sure everyone in his car had a seatbelt on.. He actually would pull his car over if anyone didn't and wait until they did... 
It's so terrible for the parents... ugh..

Yes, tomorrow is Mother's day!!! Anyone getting breakfast in bed?? We have a BBQ at friends who live 2 hours away... ugh.. long drive... what are you guys doing?


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning/ Evening or whatever it may be where you are!
> ...


I don't know what my kids have planned for me. I just leave it all up to them. I work tomorrow from 7 am-3pm. Have the rest of the day off.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> tomilu said:
> 
> 
> > sam07671 said:
> ...


When I lived in Israel everyone used clothes lines.. Dryers were really expensive and the sun was out so often... so we would hang our stuff on the line.. and if you kept the towels too long in the sun, you literally could break them in half they got so stiff... no matter how much softener you used.. it was really weird... I bet in Arizona the same thing would happen.. hum... not gonna try!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I love clotheslines... Dryers are so hard on clothes in HMO .... I am always hanging stuff... Esp'lly our tees with screen prints on them

But towels!? Uh huh, no way... I like warm from the dryer, not stiff and crunchy, lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > I've been working with the thready yarn we got, I'm not so sure I like it. I don't think I would buy it again. To me...it's a pain in the ass! Trying to make sure you get all 4 threads, don't split them, and the ssk's and the k2tog are hard with the threads. Yowza! Anyway, I will finish the shawl I'm making, but I don't think I will be purchasing this again. Not sure, sitting on the fence, leaning towards-Nope.
> ...


No, this is yarn I bought with Tania in VA. I think Alberta bought some too. I know Bonnie got some from Tania too, and it is really a pain in the ass to work with.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice... I am sure Bonnie can tell you what to do with it.. maybe it's the needles??? maybe you need to change the type of needle you are using?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:| I don't celebrate Mother's Day. It has no meaning to me anymore. My Mom passed years ago. My children and I do not speak to each other. So no need.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Nice... I am sure Bonnie can tell you what to do with it.. maybe it's the needles??? maybe you need to change the type of needle you are using?


I'm using my signatures! They are sharp!


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning/ Evening or whatever it may be where you are!
> ...


We will go to church; eat at home. All the kids are out of state so it will be quiet. I'm trying to talk DH into a gift card from the LYS, lol.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

This is remarkable today I got my order from Knit Picks. Both of my orders were placed on the 8-th and were here in about 4 days. I am blessed.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Hey chicks, went for my walk and got sweaty, so I showered, now just reading all the posts. No children around for me tomorrow. I mailed off all my cards. My son(the oldest) and one of my daughters(the youngest) gave me cards, but alas the other two. I doubt it. Get a phone call tomorrow...I bet. Later chicks.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

no knitting for me today. I just spent the day weeding the flower beds and planting flowers. I still have one more flat to plant, can't do today, will do it tomorrow. Now I'm hot, dirty, sweaty, stinky. gotta go shower before going out for dinner.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi guys..stopped for a lunch break...watching brett bara and checking posts over red beans and rice...with pear salad on the side

trouble is...she is crocheting today...i'd rather see knitting,lol (don't shoot me 'cause i have a knitter's brain and not a crocheter's)


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> hi guys..stopped for a lunch break...watching brett bara and checking posts over red beans and rice...with pear salad on the side
> 
> trouble is...she is crocheting today...i'd rather see knitting,lol (don't shoot me 'cause i have a knitter's brain and not a crocheter's)


I have both! :thumbup:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

lol...you are gifted


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

simple knitted booties are on today...

but just saw a mans vest that was an absolute work of art...all the colors...back was a leapard infront of a teal checkerboard background with ferns ...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

That was a knitted vest?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> That was a knitted vest?


yes....gorgeous...i will see if i can find a link


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

no luck finding a link...sorry


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Not to worry. Later OSG going to work on gussett decreases. :-D


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey is our sweater queen!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Sweater queen? where? What sweater? The unfinished one in the bag? I used to make sweaters....made one for hubby, and all the girls. I think they have since gone to the happy hunting grounds for sweaters. Maybe socks...but I still have not caught up to you Barb. I am finished up pair #4. :lol:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> :-D Sweater queen? where? What sweater? The unfinished one in the bag? I used to make sweaters....made one for hubby, and all the girls. I think they have since gone to the happy hunting grounds for sweaters. Maybe socks...but I still have not caught up to you Barb. I am finished up pair #4. :lol:


Ooops, I was thinking sweater, but meant sock queen!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok chicks, i'm clean and shiny even on my hiney.   

I don't know what time we will be back from dinner. I am tired from weeding the flower beds in the sun. I could use a nap right now! But I'll be fine. Looking forward to this dinner.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, have a great time with Paulette and Roger.. give them my best..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> I love clotheslines... Dryers are so hard on clothes in HMO .... I am always hanging stuff... Esp'lly our tees with screen prints on them
> 
> But towels!? Uh huh, no way... I like warm from the dryer, not stiff and crunchy, lol


Clothes lines are a feature of the backyard here they are iconic, have you ever heard of the HIlls Hoist!!!
Good morning everyone and Happy Mothers Day so far my two girls are still fast asleep and Hubby has gone to the golf shop!! It's all about me right!!! Hubby did ask where I wanted to go out to luch but to be honest I can't be bothered it will be packed out there today so I will just get him to cook a BBQ instead that way I can sit and continue my crochet.
It has been a very sad community around here the teenagers don't know what to do with themselves as they are trying of make sense of it all. To be in so much despair to do what she did. I can't even begin to imagine her families heartbreak.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Looks like I have missed you all again! Like I said this time difference is hard. It is cold here this morning, the sun is out but I don't think it will get past the low 20's(68). Don't talk about weeds because of my wrist injury my garden beds have gotten out of control!!! I'm not much of a gardener but I do like it to look neat and tidy.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Tracy, I am truly sorry for your communities loss. Tragic..a child. Well, chicks, I am heading to my chair. Then to bed. It has been a long day . Chat in the am and I hope you chicks have a good evening.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Me on a bear skin rug


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

More critters


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i just can't seem to time it right to chat these days...you are always gone when i come to visit!

oh well...happy mom's day everyone


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Yup thats paulette!! seems like you had a great time!! love the rug!! NOT!! Can you imagine waking up at night and having to get a glass of water and all those shadows all around you????? Scary!!!


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Iam new to CWS, we dont have any classes nearby but 3 kniting clubs in this small town population around 9,000.
I have just started knitting my first ever shawl even though I have been knitting for many many year.Have to say Hi to Nina who suggested I join your group, love the name CWS


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

val hynson said:


> Iam new to CWS, we dont have any classes nearby but 3 kniting clubs in this small town population around 9,000.
> I have just started knitting my first ever shawl even though I have been knitting for many many year.Have to say Hi to Nina who suggested I join your group, love the name CWS


Welcome, Val. We are a friendly group. Jump right in and have a blessed day. Here in the US, it is Mothers' Day Sunday.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

trasara said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > I love clotheslines... Dryers are so hard on clothes in HMO .... I am always hanging stuff... Esp'lly our tees with screen prints on them
> ...


Good morning, Tracy and Happy Mothers Day! I don't want to go out to lunch or dinner on holidays; it is just so packed. Like you, I'd rather eat at home or go a day or two ahead. 
So sorry the area is having to deal with such tragedy. Such a terrible Mothers Day for her. 
Have the wide-awakes, so am catching up on the web. 
Have a blessed day!!


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Thankyou Tomilu Happy Mothers Day to you all, I sent greetings to my DIL as its her first Mothers day.
Clotheslines are used every week in this household


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

How old is your grandbaby, Val? My youngest is 5 and eldest is 29. I have three greats. 
I envy you your clothesline, lol.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi Val,welcome..
I have been in the garden with my youngest dd she went crazy weeding and cutting back for me. Hubby trimmed back some small trees now we need to hire a bin to get rid of it all as our organic bin is too small. Both girls are at work tonight so hubby and I had Roast Beef , Roast potato sweet potato, peas Yorkshire pudding and gravy, Then he washed up and CLEANED the kitchen while I crocheted!!!! It truely is mothers day


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Thankyou Tomilu, my grandson is 7 weeks old tomorrow, I havent seen him yet as they are in Australia,but Skype is wonderful .Looking out the window just now there is a gale blowing so I think the washing would not stay long on the clothes line, also not a day for weeding in the garden.We are fortunate here in that we have a special bin for garden waste that is collected every 2 weeks.Trasara enjoy crochetig while hubby does the chores...thats what Mothers day is all about


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thanks val we have an organic bin for food scraps and garden waste that is collected every week. The recycle bin and Garbage rotate every other week. My whole front yard is covered with garden waste and there is still more to do, so we will need to get a company to drop one off probably a 2 cubic metre then they come back and take it away.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Good morning and happy mothers day to one and all. Love the bear rug Barb. It looks good. Going to work on cutting fabric today and stay at home. A quiet Mother's Day. Hope everyone has a lovely day.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Good morning, Bits. Enjoy your fabric!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day CWS!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

val hynson said:


> Iam new to CWS, we dont have any classes nearby but 3 kniting clubs in this small town population around 9,000.
> I have just started knitting my first ever shawl even though I have been knitting for many many year.Have to say Hi to Nina who suggested I join your group, love the name CWS


Welcome to the Resort Val :thumbup:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Thank you Tomi and yes welcome to the resort Val. Hope everyone has heard from their children....I got one phone call this am. We shall see. Tomi, I am always torn....love love my fabrics and love love my yarns.So, I will continue...did you finish with all the quilts on the Longarm? I think you are going to miss that machine. Will he quilt your quilts for no charge?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day Bits! (my adopted Mom!)


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you darling daughter!! :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day to all my chicks! We are still in Memphis and I am already a happy mother from the special graduation day we had yesterday. Today we will head home and tomorrow rescue Sophie from the kennel. I'm hoping she's not too distressed and just catching up on sleep... I think I will get my foot x-rayed tomorrow, too.

Didn't finish the sweater, as I ended up driving most of the way here, and was way too busy to knit once we got here. But I'm only a few hours from finishing, I think... just about half of the yoke left to go. If Luke drives home, I'll knit. (Neither one of us wants to let DH drive!)

I'll have a wonderful Mother's Day with my two sons, and Audrey and her hubby sent me a beautiful bouquet of flowers, waiting at home.

Happy day to you all!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

And of course, I am the last... being out west... 

But Happy Mother's day to all the mothers out there, and to all the would be mothers, soon to be mothers, and all the adopted mothers ..

I haven't heard from any of my kids yet, because they all probably think I am still sleeping.. But I will.. 

My DIL is so cute, every year.. a week before Mother's day she emails me and asks for my address..she has it from the year before and the year before that... but she always asks... then about a week later (around Mother's day) I get something lovely in the mail...Haven't gotten anything yet.. but will let you know..

Hi Val nice to have you join us... 

Have been invited to a BBQ this afternoon with some friends from the cruises...

Bonnie, I probably also have a couple of hours knitting but a couple of hours will take a couple of days!!! 

But, Barbara, Bonnie and I seem to be in the home stretch.. whoo hoo.. 

Well happy mother's day to all near and far...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

whew! just put the last of the flowers in the flower bed, it's hot outside today, but had to get it done as they are calling for rain the next few days. But my beds will look nice when Tania comes. House might be dirty, but the flowers will be pretty LOL

Laundry is going, need to run to the grocery store to pick up odds and ends. And knitting is a must today...no knitting yesterday!

I did have a great time with Paulette and Roger over dinner. Dinner was delish! Paulette, like me, enjoys cooking and playing in the kitchen. And she too has the perfect place to sit and knit. All over her house! Super nice down to earth people. Thank you Nina for sending her my way. Now if I could only get you here!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah exactly.. would love to be there and never leave actually... 

So happy I was able to find you and Mike new friends..

The only problem I have is that you really should have been naked on that bear rug.. !!!! Like Bo Derek.. remember that famous pix????


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Mike would not let me bring my knitting :/ :lol:


HAHAHA! Nice pics! Congrats to your daughter! I remember mine. I appreciated it that hubby and the kids recognized all the work I did to receive my M Ed while teaching and raising a family! It was important to me that they came!!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

trasara said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > I love clotheslines... Dryers are so hard on clothes in HMO .... I am always hanging stuff... Esp'lly our tees with screen prints on them
> ...


Was the death a suicide?! SOO heartbreaking!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Yeah exactly.. would love to be there and never leave actually...
> 
> So happy I was able to find you and Mike new friends..
> 
> The only problem I have is that you really should have been naked on that bear rug.. !!!! Like Bo Derek.. remember that famous pix????


 :mrgreen: I said that to them before the pics!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Me on a bear skin rug


Where are you to have all these bears?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah exactly.. would love to be there and never leave actually...
> ...


So didn't they suggest you do that???? lol.....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I live in Western Mass. Lots of bears, moose, all kinds of critters. The folks we had dinner with are hunters. Paulette is holding the antlers of the caribou she killed. Her first kill. She said she's not so sure she would do it again, but those antlers are huge! I'm not a hunter, not at all, but they do eat what they kill, so I have no issue with that.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D :-D You two are terrible...but you always get me laughing. Nina, I did not get a chance to chat with you. Hope you had a good mother's day. I finally heard from my whole tribe. Happy it is quiet here this weekend. :mrgreen: 

Barb, you should have thrown caution to the wind and just got naked for the pics. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > knittingneedles said:
> ...


 :| No, everyone just laughed. :hunf:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> :-D :-D You two are terrible...but you always get me laughing. Nina, I did not get a chance to chat with you. Hope you had a good mother's day. I finally heard from my whole tribe. Happy it is quiet here this weekend. :mrgreen:
> 
> Barb, you should have thrown caution to the wind and just got naked for the pics. :lol: :lol:


  and give everyone a heart attack! :shock:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Well, the meat they get is better for you. All my kids or their spouses hunt. In fact three of my grands hunt and two are girls. :-D


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'll stick to fishing. I enjoy fishing. I don't want to hunt. Have no interest in it at all. Rather buy my meat at the market.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, I am thinking of using the sock yarn you sent me for my first pair after all the girls. I think...I can't decide the green or red...think the green.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I agree about the meat...cannot eat that stuff. I cannot get over the gamey taste.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> :-D :-D You two are terrible...but you always get me laughing. Nina, I did not get a chance to chat with you. Hope you had a good mother's day. I finally heard from my whole tribe. Happy it is quiet here this weekend. :mrgreen:
> 
> Barb, you should have thrown caution to the wind and just got naked for the pics. :lol: :lol:


I feel like that is my job in life... making people laugh... it's suppose to prolong life!!!!

And of course, happy mother's day to you too..

would you believe, only my DAUGHTER IN LAW txt me happy mothers day.. so far no one else... I can't expect my son who is overseas in Israel will, because Mothers day is not for another month I think.... so he isn't even thinking about it... but ..... Oh well...

Getting ready to go out to a BBQ... so have a good rest of the day everyone...

I guess Bonnie is out celebrating Seth's graduation!!!! That's a cool Mother's day gift!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I hope you like it. It was so soft to play with, almost got naked and rubbed it all over my body! :shock: .... note the almost.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:lol: You have a penchant for naked! When you get my age...that would be down right frightening.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

enjoy our BBQ!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes enjoy!!..Eat a rib or whatever for us. :lol:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:roll: honestly it's frightening at my age too. At least with this body!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

To me, it's the dressing the deer or whatever that gets to me.. when I lived in Barbara's neighborhood all I saw during deer season was poor dead deer on top of cars and pickups... it was nasty... I had so many friends who were hunters.. it's a miracle they came out of the woods with all the beer they took into the woods with them!!!

Remember Chaney???? that was funny well not really but!! shooting your best friend... I bet he had way too much beer!! Thank God nothing serious happened to his friend!!!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Happy Mother's Day CWS!


Happy Mothers' Day to all of you. Got a bit teary in church as I lost my Mom in Feb. Enjoyed lunch out with my three kids , their spouses and my three grands. My two GS s are 10 and 13. Then my granddaughter is 8 months. My middle son and his wife are heart broken as they want to become parents but it's just not happening! They're 31 and 32 so there's still time. But both my other kids have children so a day like today makes them feel sad. I've been praying for a child for them for a couple of years. Anyone else can put them on your prayer list and thank you!! I get so upset when I see those news stories of parents killing or abusing their children and my son can't have any to love!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, Barb, I quess that is why you do not see too many 55 or plus pin up girls. :lol:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> To me, it's the dressing the deer or whatever that gets to me.. when I lived in Barbara's neighborhood all I saw during deer season was poor dead deer on top of cars and pickups... it was nasty... I had so many friends who were hunters.. it's a miracle they came out of the woods with all the beer they took into the woods with them!!!
> 
> Remember Chaney???? that was funny well not really but!! shooting your best friend... I bet he had way too much beer!! Thank God nothing serious happened to his friend!!!


 :thumbup: I remember! :XD:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Donna, I certainly will add your Son and Dil in my prayers.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, when my kids up, they are not drinking they leave before sun-up so they can be in place when the sun does rise and they usually have kids with them.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey! I'm not 55 yet! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Mother's Day CWS!
> ...


I am with you on this one...

My middle son and his wife are trying too ... she just had a miscarriage a few months ago.. actually it was a still birth at 12 weeks... it was heartbreaking... she will make an amazing mom... she is 35 he is 30... we have been trying to convince her to go to a Dr and not wait any longer... Hope she does...
My heart breaks whenever I hear of one of her friends are pregnant or have a baby... cause I know it hurts her too.. she doesn't deserve this pain... she is very special... Hope God will give them one soon!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Dlclose said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


AMEN! I hope she see a doc soon too.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Everyone will keep them in our prayers.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

i am sitting here really laughing at what you are all up to, glad you all heard from your families this Mothers Day.Here in the Uk Mothers day is in March.Didnt hear fro my son today he was working and I think he and DIL are suffering lack of sleep as Ben is still turning night into day ...just like his Dad did some 33years ago....enjoy the rest of your special day ladies


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks, I do have to do something about dinner. Yeah, I know so what if it is Mother's Day. Right!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Val


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Val. I know we are all nutsy.

Bits, I have dinner cooking. I made some potato salad earlier, and now hotdog/bean casserole is in the oven. If I have to cook today, it's gonna be something easy and simple


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Thge last piece was written before i read the sadness in your voices as you write about those keen to have a family and the difficulty some girls have in getting pregnant, I shall remember them in my prayers...I remember what it was like , my son was my third pregnancy 
Love and kind thoughts to you all


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

so glad it worked out for you Val. Having your son I mean. Do you have other children too?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I love potato salad, but the problem is the two of us it lasts forever. What is your recipe for potato salad?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok CWS, i'm off to my knitting. I only have about 15 rows and my first sleeve will be done. Whoooohoo...then will cast on the second one.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you so much!! For your prayers for my son and DIL!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bits it's so easy, I do a very simple one when it's just me and Mike, and sometimes Poppy (who won't be here tonight)

I cook up 4-6 good size potatoes and 2 hard cooked eggs.

Peel potatoes and eggs. Cut up in bowl, salt and pepper to taste, mayo to taste. I like just enough to cover the potatoes with out it being too much mayo.

I tend to use Yukon Gold potatoes, and Hellman's Mayo. That's just me.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

now when I make it for a big family shindig, i cook a 5lb bag of potatoes, 8 eggs, 1/2-3/4 c. of chopped onions and celery. 3 T. of white vinegar, 2 tsp. dry mustard, mix the mustard and vinegar together. Everything into bowl, 1 T. sugar, salt and pepper to taste. Mix mayo to taste. (super yummy)


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, so no pickles or other flotsam and jetsom? I like to put bacon in mine. I might have to try it your way once. Thanks.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, now off to my knitting for awhile.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yeah, that is the way I love it.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Ok, so no pickles or other flotsam and jetsom? I like to put bacon in mine. I might have to try it your way once. Thanks.


??? I don't know what flotsam or jetsom is!

I've never put bacon in it, but have had bacon in potato salad and it's yummy! I love pickles, but usually not in my potato salad.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Flotsom and jetsom is stuff that floats up from the water. I like lots of junk in my potatoes salad. But I promise I would like to try yours.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi girls, its nearly my bedtime, been up since 6am so gwetting tired.I have only one son and a 7 week old grandson.Would you please give me the recipe for potato salad, 
I will say goodnight and its been lovely chatting to you all, thanks for making me so welcome


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Val, whose potato salad. Mine or Barbs? If you scroll back you will see Barbas. I will give you mine to morrow when you are awake. Sweet dreams.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

mmmmm potato salad...one of the dishes that is almost always safe for a gluten free person to eat, lol

love it any way you make it...mustard with sweet pickles, baked potato salad with bacon and cheese, or with dill and olives....yummy stuff...i mean really, where would my hips be without it?...they'd just disappear altogether, lol

we had a great day,,,church, then ds and dh took me out for italian....then i actually came home and and finished the beading on two of my scarves


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I want to cry!!! My sweater is going to be too small in the front. My boobs are too big. Well, I'm gonna finish the other sleeve (one down one to go) then see what I can to to make the front a little "wider".

Good Lord!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I want to cry!!! My sweater is going to be too small in the front. My boobs are too big. Well, I'm gonna finish the other sleeve (one down one to go) then see what I can to to make the front a little "wider".
> 
> Good Lord!


exactly why i dont knit sweaters for myself,,,,too much adjusting, and never enough yarn  :roll:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, so sorry about your sweater. That is awful. I am heading into my chair dear chicks...the Closer another fav. Sorry, I am a gluten. Have a good evening and chat in the am darlings.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

well, i am off to finish up some school work while the dh watches swamp people and ax men....

hate i have to do school work....these shows are great when i have to knit a difficult pattern that requires lots of concentration and counting...

what a waste of reality tv showtime....(lol)


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I want to cry!!! My sweater is going to be too small in the front. My boobs are too big. Well, I'm gonna finish the other sleeve (one down one to go) then see what I can to to make the front a little "wider".
> 
> Good Lord!


But... you just had your band adjusted. You will lose some weight. Might it fit then?

We just got home. Long drive. This was a wonderful day. We ate out at a great restaurant that is in an old house-- fantastic food. I had Chicken Cordon Bleu Quiche. Heavenly... A lot of my son's friends from school, and some fellow grads, also were eating at the same restaurant and we got to spend some unexpected time with them too. I love those kids! Some also left today, finished with school and going on to their next phase of life. So sad that they can't all stay together any longer.

Last night's concert and alumni party were also wonderful. I love all the good things happening for my son. His band is under contract through the summer (so far) and they will soon begin traveling. What a fun life! Hard work, but fun.

Now back to the real world... and tomorrow I'll go see what's actually wrong with my foot. The toe has got to be broken, and now the discoloration and swelling has moved up into the metatarsal part of my foot. I think I walked on it too much this weekend.

I took a picture of the toe, but I doubt anyone wants to see a purple toe. So gross.

Tomorrow is also my first day of online classes... wonder what that will be like.

My sweater KAL is coming along well, but since I didn't finish it this weekend I may not have time to knit on it like I have been. I bet Barb and Nina finish before I do.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

and before i get anyone riled up out there...i can say anything i want to about these shows, as i grew up in the swamp, and spent my junior high-high school years helping my dad pull cypress logs to build my parents dream home!..

i find it hugely amazing that my husband is fascinated by the very life he moved me away from!

(he grew up in a different part of mississippi...)


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

And here are some graduation photos.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

By the way... pink represents a degree in music, on their hoods.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

great pix!!! so proud for him (and you)

we will just have to photo shop the zombie out of there..

or maybe she doesnt want your handsome son to forget her?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barb! We just saw the picture of you laying on the bear.... Mia said "that's my grammy!"


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello My Loves!!

I hope you all had a very relaxing and beautiful Mother's day. Sending love and hugs for you! :*


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Still have a few pages to catch up on... BRB!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Congrats Bonnie you all look so proud.
Yum your potato salsd recipes sound great, I do similar but use 1/2 mayo and 1/2 sour cream.....Didn't say it was good for you!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

You all sound like you enjoyed your Mothers Day! 
Like I said I got a fair bit of Crocheting done over the weekend I do love that it grows so fast.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Seems I have missed you all again!! Today has been pretty quiet have a bit of an upset stomach not sure why! Hopefully it will pass.
I think winter has arrived it has been quite cool the sun is out but isn't strong enough to do anything.Good knitting weather though!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> You all sound like you enjoyed your Mothers Day!
> Like I said I got a fair bit of Crocheting done over the weekend I do love that it grows so fast.


Hi Tracy,

Cute blanket. It does look fun to use all the different colors. And you got so much done so quickly!

I am just a couple inches from the neck bind off of my sweater yoke. And then it will be all done except for sewing up a couple of inches at each underarm, and sewing on buttons. Can't wait til it's done. It was actually chilly this weekend and I could have used it.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi we just got back.. We had a lovely time.. they have a fantastic house and the yard is amazing. They built a full blown outdoor kitchen it even has a dish washer.. there is a huge pool with waterfall jacuzzi, 4 different places to sit.. and outdoor fireplace, huge.. and a misting system to cool the whole place down.. Dinner was lovely too.. strawberry salad with poppyseed dressing.. then salmon potatoes and corn salsa.. and a lemon cake for desert.. i forgot a camera so I have to wait for the others to send me the pix...

I am chugging along on my sleeves.. I hope I will be finished by the end of the week.. but who knows..

Tomorrow I am meeting up with another KPer for lunch... 

Going to bed too..

Bonnie they are beautiful kids, each and everyone of them including the zombie...lol.. 

You better take care of that toe..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Am I wrong? I thought the zombie in the pic was the guy way in the back on the left. 

Great pics Bonnie, and you should be very proud. It's quite the accomplishment. 
Best of luck starting your classes! You will be great, I know it.

Yes, I just got my band tightened so I think once I get this weight off it will be ok. I'm going to just lose enough to fit the sweater!!! It's just a few inches (maybe 3) shorter than needed to be comfy so I think once I lose the weight I gained it will be fine. Only one sleeve, the edging and buttons to go! It was fun doing this and I've already picked a pattern for the next .... maybe....so many patterns...so little time!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tania! Mia remembers me!! Can't wait to squeeze that kid on FRIDAY!!! whooohoo


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tracy, I love your baby blankie. The colors are so cheery and pretty!
Crochet does go so much faster. I just love crochet and knitting.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

It's going to be a rainy day today. I'm ok with that as I finished planting the flowers yesterday, so the rain will be good.

Not much else going on, gotta work today, but I'm off on friday. I took the day off to try to get the house cleaned up for Tania's arrival. Ok, so I just wanted to take the day off....what can I say?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I hope to cast on my other sleeve tonight. Didn't get to it last night like I wanted.

I miss everyone, hope you all have a wonderful day/night. I will check in while at work.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Good morning chicks, cloudy day here in Va. also offand on rain. Today is going to be a sewing day, tomorrow we take a trip and return poopie so I will knit in the car. Hope everyone has a lovely day will check in later chicks. :-D :-D


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D :-D I am going to Wegmans tomorrow after dropping off doggie. Yea. I cannot wait. Later chicklets.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Huge washing out on the line, nearly dry then down came the rain.You girls all seem to lead such interesting lives, its great hearing what you are doing.
Hope to make one of the potato salads later today.
Back to the knitting, enjoy the rest of the day


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

good morning CWS! slept in this morning. worked some on my shrug for childless DIL. Was going to give it for Mothers'Day but son pleaded with me not to. Said it would make her really sad! She lost her mom in a heart attack last year. Mom and Step Dad were truck drivers. Mom was driving, had a heart attack and wrecked the truck! Step dad suffered bumps and bruises but was OK. so right now, I'm all she has. seeing the others with their children at dinner was enough sadness for one day. Especially since the 8 month baby takes the spotlight. so I didn't push myself to finish. I have pics of the frilly scarves and the top. Will try to post here. I'm on the iPad now and can't post from here. will have to go in to computer room to try it. here goes.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

In a Purdue University classroom, they were discussing the qualifications to be President of the United States . It was pretty simple. The candidate must be a natural born citizen of at least 35years of age. However, one girl in the class immediately started in on how unfair was the requirement to be a natural born citizen. In short, her opinion was that this requirement prevented many capable ind...ividuals from becoming president. 

The class was taking it in and letting her rant, and not many jaws hit the floor when she wrapped up her argument by stating, "What makes a natural born citizen any more qualified to lead this country than one born by C-section?" 

Yep, these are the same kinds of 18-year-olds that are now voting in our elections! :shock:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> :-D :-D I am going to Wegmans tomorrow after dropping off doggie. Yea. I cannot wait. Later chicklets.


What is Wegmans? LYS?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, dear Lord......I just do not know what to say....incredible....that one will be hard to top. Think I will take a break. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I hope you can post those pics Donna. I would love to see them!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Wegmans is a very large grocery store that carries alot of deli items, prepared items.....very luxury type items. They also have a restaurant in the store, plus a bar. Go figure. I like to go and buy the things I cannot get around here.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh that sounds like a cool place to go! Can I go too? It's better than working!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D :-D Yes, My hubby wants to know if the girl in the classroom was a blonde? Traditional male question.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't know if she was blonde but apparently regardless of hair color....she's and idiot! LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Starting this sewing project and finding I am going to have to use one color for the project but a different color for the bobbin thread. Bah! Changing threads all the time. Bah!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Am I wrong? I thought the zombie in the pic was the guy way in the back on the left.
> 
> Great pics Bonnie, and you should be very proud. It's quite the accomplishment.
> Best of luck starting your classes! You will be great, I know it.
> ...


The zombie (lol!) is that girl behind the guys, showing her bottom teeth only... kinda zombie-like.

Can't wait for this tent sale to finally happen... I want to see what you get. For me, with all the graduation going on it's a bad time to try to hoard more yarn! Not possible... I will just enjoy what you girls buy from afar. Prepare to show and tell!

I just picked up Sophie. Poor baby was SO HYPER! She's a super active dog and needs to run every day, so being in a cage for three days made her totally nuts. She's still trying to settle down. I'm so relieved to have her home.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Donna, your scarfs are so pretty!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

And good morning to all my CWS, and visitors!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> :-D Good morning chicks, cloudy day here in Va. also offand on rain. Today is going to be a sewing day, tomorrow we take a trip and return poopie so I will knit in the car. Hope everyone has a lovely day will check in later chicks. :-D :-D


My dog needed a grandmother to go to... :-( Poopie is lucky to have you.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh so glad Sophie is home. I know I always hated it when we would kennel our dogs when we went anywhere. I feel terrible, not sure how they feel, but they are sure happy to see us when we got home. But then, they are happy to see us when we get home everyday....I LOVE MY DOGGIES!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> :-D :-D I am going to Wegmans tomorrow after dropping off doggie. Yea. I cannot wait. Later chicklets.


What's Wegman's?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi Val, nice to meet you!

DlClose, what a sad story about your DIL... So sorry for her. I hope she's blessed with a baby before long.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> In a Purdue University classroom, they were discussing the qualifications to be President of the United States . It was pretty simple. The candidate must be a natural born citizen of at least 35years of age. However, one girl in the class immediately started in on how unfair was the requirement to be a natural born citizen. In short, her opinion was that this requirement prevented many capable ind...ividuals from becoming president.
> 
> The class was taking it in and letting her rant, and not many jaws hit the floor when she wrapped up her argument by stating, "What makes a natural born citizen any more qualified to lead this country than one born by C-section?"
> 
> Yep, these are the same kinds of 18-year-olds that are now voting in our elections! :shock:


Which is why we got what we got... God help us!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Wegmans is a very large grocery store that carries alot of deli items, prepared items.....very luxury type items. They also have a restaurant in the store, plus a bar. Go figure. I like to go and buy the things I cannot get around here.


Ah... we have a place like that called Fresh Market. It's so lovely... but be prepared to OUCH at the checkout!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Oh so glad Sophie is home. I know I always hated it when we would kennel our dogs when we went anywhere. I feel terrible, not sure how they feel, but they are sure happy to see us when we got home. But then, they are happy to see us when we get home everyday....I LOVE MY DOGGIES!


Yes, doggies are the best people!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

If you put your dog and your mother in law in the trunk of your car and come back a couple of hours later, which one will be glad to see you????


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Well, this is a hit and run "good morning" for me... I was able to get an 11:30 appt. with an orthopedist, so I will have a proper assessment of my foot soon. I hope he says I can still teach my exercise classes (in socks, maybe?). And take spin class-- I know I can't run right now, or do anything that rolls off the toes.

Will check you chicks later...

Hey, the sun is finally out after a rainy weekend, and I have a tomato, a bell pepper and a strawberry started on three of my plants outside!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> If you put your dog and your mother in law in the trunk of your car and come back a couple of hours later, which one will be glad to see you????


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> If you put your dog and your mother in law in the trunk of your car and come back a couple of hours later, which one will be glad to see you????


Ha, ha! Is that ever true! And which one are _you_ always looking forward to seeing??? (Not the MIL...)


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Well, this is a hit and run "good morning" for me... I was able to get an 11:30 appt. with an orthopedist, so I will have a proper assessment of my foot soon. I hope he says I can still teach my exercise classes (in socks, maybe?). And take spin class-- I know I can't run right now, or do anything that rolls off the toes.
> 
> Will check you chicks later...
> 
> Hey, the sun is finally out after a rainy weekend, and I have a tomato, a bell pepper and a strawberry started on three of my plants outside!


good luck at the doc Bonnie. Let us know.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > If you put your dog and your mother in law in the trunk of your car and come back a couple of hours later, which one will be glad to see you????
> ...


Well that depends on the MIL... but not after you put her in a trunk....


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Grrrrrrrff.... Somebody give me one reason NOT to just scream, "I quit!" and walk out the door.....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Money??


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Grrrrrrrff.... Somebody give me one reason NOT to just scream, "I quit!" and walk out the door.....


You are not alone. I want to do this too. :| :hunf:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sorry about the situation OSG. I have one more piece of fabric to quilt then finish cutting last four pieces then I can sew. Yea! 

What happened that you are ready to scream?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey! Cute avatar!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Got to go out soon and meet the kper for lunch..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

yeah yeah yeah, you always run when I get here.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Just kidding!!

Gotta run myself, I suppose to be working!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you...back to the machine!! :-D


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, I have a question about the yarn you sent me....no tags...so how many yarns...and needle siz recommended? Thanks


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

My goodness you have been a busy bunch over the weekend. Love all the pics of grads, knitting and crochet. No, a purple toe is not really appealing, lol.
I think potato salad is just one of those very individual dishes. Mine is never exactly the same; almost like making soup, lol.
Been cleaning out the frig this am; taking a break. 
Thanks goodness it's not the oven,lol. I'm gonna knit this afternoon after cleaning out the freezer. 
I shall never get all my quilt tops quilted before the machine leaves in a couple of weeks; that's all right. A number are small and I can do them on my regular machine.
Back to the kitchen, sigh.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Donna your scarves are lovely.Bitsey where did you find the Avatar? When I first joined KP I had no idea what an avatar was, actually thought it was a shawl pattern lol
Tomilu.do you have a special machine for quilting, I have nearly finished a panel quilt that I started more than 6 years ago, decided that this year I would aim to finish some WIP ...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Barb, I have a question about the yarn you sent me....no tags...so how many yarns...and needle siz recommended? Thanks


I don't know exactly as like you said no tags, but i'm sure you can get a pair of regular socks out of each hank. Maybe a size 2 needle? Try it and see how the fabric looks.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Well, I will do a guage. Tomilu I am just machine quilting some fabric I have...it is two pieces of fabric with batting in-between, then once that is done then I will cut pieces out of it for a tote.

I googled free avatars and put them into a desktop folder and once in a while I change. I keep looking for new ones. Later chicks. :-D


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:lol: Tomilu, I was the same way with avatars. It took a long time befiore I even put a pic of me up. Then I did not know how to get the cartoon characters until I think either Barb or Nina told me. You are not alone in the woods.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Back from the doc... It's broken, right where I thought. He was amazed my toenail wasn't rotting off, being right above the break, but it's in pretty good shape.

So I can (carefully) teach my classes, in loose sneakers (I have a big pair...) and just let pain be my cue to cut back. I can do spin class too, just not activity that rolls off the toes, like running. No running for about 4 weeks. I bet I can't go that long.

Just wanted to make sure it wasn't more than it is... especially with the blood pooling that's happening on top of my foot now. The foot just feels real bruise-y. I don't feel the toe at all, unless I bump it, and believe me I WONT.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Cute avatar, Bitsey... They have to be up on high stools so they can knit a long sock.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

val hynson said:


> Tomilu.do you have a special machine for quilting, I have nearly finished a panel quilt that I started more than 6 years ago, decided that this year I would aim to finish some WIP ...


I have a longarm machine that I have sold and will be picked up the 1st weekend in June.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Tomilu I am just machine quilting some fabric I have...it is two pieces of fabric with batting in-between, then once that is done then I will cut pieces out of it for a tote.


That sounds like fun, Bits. I have a friend who loves to do purses and totes. She does all the shop samples for a LQS near me.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, Sewbiz, your toe hurts me. Painful. It is fun Tommi. Ok, chicklets...trying to work on dinner. Went ahead while watching the news and did the guage for the next sock. Using the Cascade Handpaints. Like I said earlier, trying to make a pair from different yarns..keep records until finally I can just reach into my cabinet pull out a hank and know what size needles to use. Love it when a plan comes together. Of course, this is just for socks. :-D :-D


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

you are a sockaholic!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:lol: Yeah...and your point? You silly, Of course I am. This place made me what I am today!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Let me re-do one word I wrote Gauge!! Cannot believe I misspelled it...again!!! :evil: Also re-thinking what I said...yes I am a sockaholic......I was a sane quiet person until I fell down the rabbit hole! :lol:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i love the avatar bits!

soooooo sorry sewbiz...i had an unfortunate encounter with a john deere tractor left in a dark hallway by a little boy as i was running to catch the phone....

i understand your pain....


speaking of pain...I DONT LIKE ANYONE I WORK WITH TODAY!!!!

okay, now i feel better...a little....i need yarn therapy...lots of yarn therapy...knitting is not enough, i need to untangle a huge mess of yarn vomit...you know the kind that you find when a kitten sneaks into your yarn bag...

i don't know if even that is enough therapy....


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> i love the avatar bits!
> 
> soooooo sorry sewbiz...i had an unfortunate encounter with a john deere tractor left in a dark hallway by a little boy as i was running to catch the phone....
> 
> ...


Hmmmm OK, throw some yarn in the dryer for 30 min and you should have enough mess to keep you happy for a while.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Goodnight darlings. You know where I am going. I will chat briefly in the am..road trip. Love my chicklets. :-D :-D


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, had a lovely lunch with a Kper.. we talked for close to 3 hours, the poor waiter... 

Now I am going back to my knitting..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi I am at work waiting for the kids to eat.I was feeling so yuk yesterday I was in bed at 6 pm hubby made me scrambled eggs and I went to sleep feel a bit delicate go today but alot better. Osg things are sounding desperate at your place


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Oh bonnie take it easy on your foot so it heals.nina glad you had a good lunch its fun to meet new people with similar interests


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Yup it is..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Did you take your knitting?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

oh trace...so sorry you are yucky feeling

we are a sorry lot...broken toes, yuckiness, stressed out to the point i don't even like myself...

the rest of the resort will be withdrawing our membership!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

so i think i know what my morkie will look like one day....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Is that not the cutest baby ever????

Yes, but never knitted... 

Tracy what was wrong with you??? besides the obvious????!!!! lol...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

oh! and speaking of look a likes...dd bought home a bikini that is an amazing match to nina's bag...

maybe she will let you borrow it...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

right! That's what I need a bikini!! And no she can't borrow my favorite bag... sorry!!!! but I am sure I know someone who would make one for her to match when she goes to the beach or pool!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

lol....awwww nina

so i took the knitting personality test...i am an artistic knitter..


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

http://www.knittingbrain.com/personality.php

here is the link if you missed that thread


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i am actually thinking i may have to bother her for a pair of lace shorts...dd is dying for a pair, but has gold medal glutes and a tiny waist...

and lace does not have a lot of give...

and ALL the southern girls are wearing them these days...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I am a logical knitter


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

https://www.google.com/search?q=lace+shorts+to+buy&hl=en&prmd=imvns&source=univ&tbm=shop&tbo=u&sa=X&ei=ALexT4usN6WC2wW1n5DqCA&ved=0CNkBEK0E&biw=1092&bih=533

Here you go!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.ustrendy.com/store/product/37724/vintage-high-waist-tiered-lace-shorts

Sorry


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trouble is...we have to try on....crazy to fit her


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Is this me????

http://www.knittingbrain.com/results.php

I'm a Contented Knitter?
Am I really envied? hahaha to funny! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok CWS, I'm heading for bed. I've started the second sleeve and have about 4 inches done. Moving along here.

Goodnight! Sleep tight!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tania.... America's got talent!!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Has anyone heard from Knitgalore?

I miss her


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok... Supper put away... Puppy walked...

Nite all!

I will try to get up on the right side of the bed tomorrow...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> :lol: Yeah...and your point? You silly, Of course I am. This place made me what I am today!!!


What's that... crazy?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

tomilu said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > okay, now i feel better...a little....i need yarn therapy...lots of yarn therapy...knitting is not enough, i need to untangle a huge mess of yarn vomit...you know the kind that you find when a kitten sneaks into your yarn bag...
> ...


LOL!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> so i think i know what my morkie will look like one day....


What a cutie... looks like a cross between a dog and a teddy bear.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Has anyone been reading the bashing this woman has been doing? She actually starts threads to bash one of ours.. It's as if she has a vendetta against this person.. and why???? who knows..

But like all bullies she has her posse who just continuously follow her blindly without getting the real facts.. 

i can't believe this woman is over 15 years old.. because she acts like a child.. 

When I wrote (nicely I might add) that I think it is wrong of her to open a thread just to bash someone, she told me it wasn't my business and I should butt out.. 

She complains that this forum is open to all and that CWS is not our own personal thread and then she throws me off a thread?????

Now who is the hypocrite???? 

Why she waged a war against us is totally imbecilic and childish.. and supposedly she complained about one of ours to the admin!! WHY? She has no grounds to complain, and we have every reason to complain about her.. She truly abuses this site..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, I have just defended our friend... I hope that this woman calms down and just stops.. 

It prolongs a fight no one needs...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh and BTW I know she reads this thread.. so she will read what I have written and probably will complain about me too now... oh well...

i just wish the people who read our thread would join in.. so that we know who we are playing with in the sandbox...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Has anyone been reading the bashing this woman has been doing? She actually starts threads to bash one of ours.. It's as if she has a vendetta against this person.. and why???? who knows..
> 
> But like all bullies she has her posse who just continuously follow her blindly without getting the real facts..
> 
> ...


You are the one waging war here. I simply said it didn't concern you. You were not kicked out of the thread. The words are there for everyone to see. I have never abused this site.
When someone writes viscious words about a group of women on this site who don't deserve it, I will step in and speak my piece as I am a part of that group of women who were insulted.
I do not have cronies who follow me around and agree with everything I say. I think it's more "imbecilic" of you to come back here and blow things all out of proportion. Nobody was bashing anyone in that post I wrote. I was trying to understand why she would post something like that. Well, unfortunately for her, my panties never got twisted.
All in all don't give it if you can't take it.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

All I am going to say.. Is finally you have posted on this thread!!! 

And now I am going to bed.. Good night!!


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Help, cant stand this nastiness,Thanks NIna for dealing with it in a polite controlled way.Sleep well hopefully tomorrow will be better
Its cool and sunny here and I am about to book my flight to Sydney to see my 7 week old grandson......cant wait


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It seems I am a logical knitter as well I did it twice and changed a couple of answers as I could have gone either way but I was still a logical knitter.

Nina other than being slightly crazy I think it was just from all the sniffling etc it upset my stomach...All better today , I am off out for chinese for dinner by Boss is leaving.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

How exciting Val to see your Grandson for the first time!! Where abouts in sydney are you going? It could be near me!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sorry I for got to say hello!! I missed everyone again. I was having my hair coloured this afternoon or I should say fighting the grey!!I was so excited to find I had free wi fi at work and was able to say hello earlier, I was waiting for the kids to eat so I could do the dishes today they had shephards pie, beans and carrots and there was no pie left so that was good.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

trasara said:


> How exciting Val to see your Grandson for the first time!! Where abouts in sydney are you going? It could be near me!!


I will be staying in Glebe, but we could meet somewhere for a coffee, I know some parts of Sydney and can find my way round, plan to go to the Craft Fair if I can find out whether its worth a visit...do you know it?I just cant wait to see Benjamin


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Is that the one in June around the 14th?? I live about an hour west of glebe but am planning to go to the craft fair as I have that week off work. The craft fair is at Darling Harbour.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

http://www.craftfair.com.au/Sydney2012/
Is this the one?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Has anyone heard from Knitgalore?
> 
> I miss her


I talk to her on the phone a few times. It's hard to get to a computer at her sister's. She only has dial up....soooooo sllooooowwww.

Any way, she heads home on the 23rd. And although she totally enjoyed her visit in VA, she can't wait to get home and back to us at the Resort.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Has anyone been reading the bashing this woman has been doing? She actually starts threads to bash one of ours.. It's as if she has a vendetta against this person.. and why???? who knows..
> 
> But like all bullies she has her posse who just continuously follow her blindly without getting the real facts..
> 
> ...


don't sweat it Darling. No matter what, there will always be petty people.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone been reading the bashing this woman has been doing? She actually starts threads to bash one of ours.. It's as if she has a vendetta against this person.. and why???? who knows..
> ...


See? Petty :evil:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning, what was that all about? I think that was a meow moment. Ok, chicks, road trip drop off poopie and shop and then home...glorious home. Have a great day chicks.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> so i think i know what my morkie will look like one day....


How totally darling. I have the pic of your baby on my Pinterest. Think I shall put this one as well.
On the kitten note, the two little ones I'm fostering for the humane society are doing very well. One is particularly ornery, lol.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Good morning, what was that all about? I think that was a meow moment. Ok, chicks, road trip drop off poopie and shop and then home...glorious home. Have a great day chicks.


Have a great trip Bitsey! Huggggssszz to Poopie!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

tomilu said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > so i think i know what my morkie will look like one day....
> ...


But that's one of the charms of kittens! :-D


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning I am sitting outside dds work waiting for her to finish and thought I would pop on and say hi, have a safe trip bits enjoy your shopping. I had a nice chinese meal now just dying for a cup of tea


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> tomilu said:
> 
> 
> > On the kitten note, the two little ones I'm fostering for the humane society are doing very well. One is particularly ornery, lol.
> ...


Morning Barb! Hope you have a great day at work!!! I'm pondering whether to go to our quilting small group or do some much needed longarm quilting. Have a couple of hours to decide, lol. 
When cleaning out the frig yesterday, I put too much bleach in the water and have some burns on my hands, mostly under my ring. What a dumb thing to do! :roll:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> Morning I am sitting outside dds work waiting for her to finish and thought I would pop on and say hi, have a safe trip bits enjoy your shopping. I had a nice chinese meal now just dying for a cup of tea


Hi Tracy! I love tea after a meal! :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

tomilu said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > tomilu said:
> ...


Make sure you put some ointment on the burned areas. Take the rings off for a bit.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Oh tommi you need to look after the burn so it doesn't get infected. After stuffing myself with chinese sitting outside kfc isn't making me feel so good!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I do not like KFC! Gross!


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Barbara Ann
Make sure you put some ointment on the burned areas. Take the rings off for a bit.[/quote said:


> Have done both, thanks Barb.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Dd is covered with chicken fat its gros s the smell never leaves her uniform


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OK CWS, i've got to go for just a bit. Need to do a little work here! Just a little! After all I do some some things to do than just browse around the forums while waiting for PMs. Catch you later!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

mmmmmm pj's on and a hot cup of tea!!!That's better! 
Shame it's too late too knit.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm off to be til tomorrow nighty night.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

trasara said:


> Oh tommi you need to look after the burn so it doesn't get infected. After stuffing myself with chinese sitting outside kfc isn't making me feel so good!!!


 :lol: But it was worth it, lol. I have ointment on the burns, thanks.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

trasara said:


> mmmmmm pj's on and a hot cup of tea!!!That's better!
> Shame it's too late too knit.


Oh, that sounds very very nice, Tracy.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

trasara said:


> http://www.craftfair.com.au/Sydney2012/
> Is this the one?


Yes I would like to see that craft fair, have you been before? if so whats it like?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Well... It didn't take long for someone who claims they never read this thread to respond...

Whatever, we are so over childish copying and pasting bits and pieces to make us look bad... 

When she twists our words way out of proportion, it just brings us more members

And I am enjoying getting to know our new ladies, and any gents who want to join in..

Here we still celebrate the right to free speech and opinions

Shall we continue to live and let live here at the resort?

And just bee happy?!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Tomi


Please take care of those burns!

And I want lots of pix my australian friends!

(trace, my dh and buddies loved the pig photos!)


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OSG! We need updated pics of Georgie!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I know! She is growing!

Bath and photo session possibly tonite....

If life doesn't get in the way, lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> I know! She is growing!
> 
> Bath and photo session possibly tonite....
> 
> If life doesn't get in the way, lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I just got off the phone with Alberta. She sends her love and hugs to everyone! She can't wait to get back home and back to the Resort. Bless her heart, she misses us!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > knittingneedles said:
> ...


Barbara, just for the record, no name was mentioned and no thread was mentioned in anything I wrote about that post. If I wanted to "bash" her I would have revealed all of that. The purpose of my post was to let the other ladies in my swap as well as other swaps know that they shouldn't be discouraged or made to feel inferior about what they send. By coming into the swaps forum and saying what you did, you and knittingneedles revealed where the post was and pretty much who wrote it. The post was brought to my attention by a woman in my swap group who would have dropped out because of that. Only then did I come in here to read it. If it was written by anyone else in any other forum, I still would have posted what I did.
Now with this being said, let's end it.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OMG I can't believe this stupid crap continues. And people say they don't have sticky beaks! I'm a yarn snob too. And i'm a single momma of two kids who lives in a NYC apt. I can be what I want to be and do what i want... I tell you this much, i won't be sending my friends junk.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi everyone!! HUGS! 

I've been busy with my new toy... teehee! Haven't paid much attention to my knitting! Grrrr! Wanted to be done with the kiddie sweater, but alas the battle continues between my knitting and the ipad. LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


Seriously? Yup, like I said........small minded and petty.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

City what did you buy?? IPad or tablet????


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Duh, I just reread your post.... duh ... I skimmed again!!! lol..

IPAD wins, again!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Duh, I just reread your post.... duh ... I skimmed again!!! lol..
> 
> IPAD wins, again!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OMG!! I started mattress stitching the afghan... Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Holy..... no way I am going to have the patience to do it all... 

I have to come up with another plan!!!!

I think I will just chain stitch the squares together..

Who wants to do the other 2 afghans.. Maybe 3???????? Come on it's for a good cause!!!!!!!

UGH!!! What have I done??????????????????

I also have to weave in all those ends!!!! OMG!!! it will take me 2 years at least!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nina, I can do one... But for the fall. I'll be honest, I don't think I'm going to get much knitting done during the summer.... Parks, beach, adventures... I have to give the kids fun summer memories  though I did tell Chris he has to get a summer job.....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

And I'm the only one that drives....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I mailed you all those squares and now you want me to take them back???? OMG!

What is mattress stitches. I need to look this one up on you tube.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, looked it up. Easy to do.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

well look it up.. btw i am not even talking about your giant squares.. i am trying to get done what everyone else sent first, cause i know they are waiting to see them finished


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> ok, looked it up. Easy to do.


time consuming, especially in black


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Nina.... If no one else can help... Pm me specifics... I will consider it... I have summers off


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I would just whip stitch them. It goes fast.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

But will be mattress... Not crocheted I think


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'll do one if I can use whatever stitch I want to put them together.

I have black yarn, so just send squares.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

I would offer to help but am too far away and the postage would be prohibative.I have spent a few hours sewing up baby cardigans and putting buttons on them, now only the neckband to do on two jumpers and one cardie to put together then its a quilt(panel) to be finished... are there enough hours in the day??


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

val hynson said:


> I would offer to help but am too far away and the postage would be prohibative.I have spent a few hours sewing up baby cardigans and putting buttons on them, now only the neckband to do on two jumpers and one cardie to put together then its a quilt(panel) to be finished... are there enough hours in the day??


Hi Val, and no Val, there are never enough hours in a day! :?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

r u crazy? after all the insanity you are going thru at work? you dont need more work..

This was meant for OSG


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

But that insanity ends tuesday... One way or another, lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I wish my insanity would end tuesday.. or any other day would work too!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I wish my insanity would end tuesday.. or any other day would work too!!!


 :thumbup: mine too!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

a single crochet is working out ok... then I will wet the whole thing and hope for the best..

i did a cardinal sin!!!

I mixed up different fibers... sorry didn't have enough of one so .. there you go...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm sure it won't make a difference. You gotta work with what you have.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ah in so many ways!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi Chicks,
Just ignore nasty people who abuse cats by stuffing them into baby clothes. When you snoop around and don't reveal yourself, it's called _eavesdropping_ and while eavesdropping you might hear something you don't want to hear...

But I stand by my post! 95% of what I see in photos of what people got in swaps is stuff I wouldn't want. Which is why I don't do those swaps anymore. Yeah, it's all about fun and meeting new people, but how fun is it to get a box full of crap to dispose of? I'm sorry, but I am NOT going to knit with Big Lots yarn. Ever. And how well do you actually get to know the person you swapped with? I had probably a half a dozen swap partners here, and don't even remember most of their names... Sam was one of them, and when she showed up here in the Resort and I told her we once were swap partners, she didn't remember... So I rest my case! One swap doth not a friend make, necessarily.

Those people who say they are doing it for the friends are lying. Just let someone be late or unable to fulfill their swap, and that FRIEND THING is right out the window! Then they are called "bad seeds". That's real friendly...

So yeah, one of these days lets do that YARN SNOB SWAP, girlfriends. We can pick one or two really nice skeins from our stashes and swap with real friends...

It's funny that others of you have noticed this "vendetta" against me. I haven't had any interaction with her that I am aware of, and she comes out of nowhere and obviously takes delight in following me around, nipping at my heels. What's up with that? Where is this coming from? Is she reading my posts, specifically, from my profile? To judge and find fault with them? I mostly just talk here in the resort, unless I see questions to be answered that I could help with, or give advice when it's asked for. So she must be opening my profile and watching what I post??? Wouldn't be surprised if she put me in her "friend" list, just so she could keep an eye.

Someone seriously needs to get a life.

And don't you LOVE IT how people who start the trouble always need to be the ones to decide when it's over?

There is a rule here against maligning other users. She's walking a fine line, but I'm sure that's the only reason she didn't give my name in her nastygram post. She was worried about her own behind.

I'll tell you one thing, if I don't like somebody I'm sure not going to go out of my way to read what they are posting. That would be... sick.

One last thing... if any of you sees any more of this kind of thing from this woman, please be so kind as to NOT TELL ME ABOUT IT.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I for one will try to avoid bringing it to your attention...

From now on I am going to just completely ignore it...tho it irks me how people just blindly fall in line to gang up on others here in kp once one person decides to attack others..

I won't promise not to report bad behavior of repeat offenders to the admin tho...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> From now on I am going to just completely ignore it...tho it irks me how people just blindly fall in line to gang up on others here in kp once one person decides to attack others..


This is a bad behavior that must be recognized before it can be overcome... it's a Herd Mentality.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

yup


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Fixing dinner and enjoyed my road trip, also found out that Wegman's is not that expensive, most of the prices are the same as local and alot were cheaper. Now If you are buying prepared foods and luxury items(olive bar) you will pay for those. I almost kissed the floor. The restroom looked like one in a luxury restaurant. Think I will get an apt. there. Just kidding.

What is all of this crap with these other people? Let folks knit with what they want some folks cannot afford yarn like we buy, so they make choices....cheaper yarn and more food for the kids and pay the light bill. I think everyone does what they have to do to live. 

Stupid to fight over this stuff...which is what it is stuff!. 

Ok, chicks, knitted all the way up and all the way back. Going to try and go to my LYS this week. They are having a sale. Later darlings.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sorry chicks if I butted in where I should not have but apparently alot of you all were talking about cheap yarn versus good yarn...fighting with some person dressed in cat clothese. I don't know this whole thread with that broad is demented. Later and next time I promise to butt out! :-D :-D


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

so bits...what did you knit today?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:lol: Socks!! How are your socks?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i was going to try edging a pair of my dd's cut-offs with some cotton yarn...like i saw on pinterest...only ruffled edge...

problem is....dd will not sacrifice a pair of jeans, lol

so i guess i will have to hit up my niece...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i am ignoring your question, lol


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

wasnt is sad about mitchell guice(spelling) from swamp people dying

growing up on a river, i hate how some of these reality shows are making light of reckless boating

(i am not saying that is what happened to him...)

I am referring to ax men this week, when i saw them playing and hitting each others boat...actually knocked the camera woman face first on the deck

it scares me that some people will think this is acceptable play...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

things happen so quickly on a boat, when everyone is doing everything correctly...much less chasing each other or throwing fireworks, or punches (eyes rolling here)


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I think it is sad anyone dying that young. I thought that I heard he was 48 years old? He looked 78. Well, he most likely did not eat properly....lots of fatty foods...artary clogging. Poor man, but he is not in pain. His poor family.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Why were they acting so stupidly on boats? That is so dumb. You do not mess around on boats.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I think it is sad anyone dying that young. I thought that I heard he was 48 years old? He looked 78. Well, he most likely did not eat properly....lots of fatty foods...artary clogging. Poor man, but he is not in pain. His poor family.


i know...he and his brother seemed so close...it will be very hard for him....

funny thing...my dad eats tons of fried catfish, buffalo, etc...his doc visits always go well....but he exercises constantly...and is on the river daily


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

The foods he eats are good for him. I am talking about alot of folks using lard...I know it is supposed to make good pie crust, but they also cook with it.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Why were they acting so stupidly on boats? That is so dumb. You do not mess around on boats.


exactly...my brother and I were in our twenties, and boating too fast in his ski boat...

we were going so fast, the people on the bridges above us were having to turn on their wipers...

dad caught wind of it and blistered our ears, lol...

it was a looooooonnnnng month of sundays before he gave us any peace....but he was right...if we had hit a floating log or debris going that fast.... :shock:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

ah well, bath time for puppy...

hopefully will update pix later tonite


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> The foods he eats are good for him. I am talking about alot of folks using lard...I know it is supposed to make good pie crust, but they also cook with it.


I can't even find lard in the stores up here! I tried!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> ah well, bath time for puppy...
> 
> hopefully will update pix later tonite


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

hello chicks!

Message for NINA!!!.....I wound a ball of that white shiny yarn. I did it on the swift and ball winder!!! I had no problem. I just took my time and wound slow and loose. All is good!

isn't that the one the yarn store lady said she couldn't wind for you?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Yup it is the one.. but I'll do it.. no prob...

it's beautiful yarn...

about the guy with the boat... bits says its a shame he died so young.. how about he died so stupidly.. that is way sadder... when people die for stupid reasons....

My back is killing me.. hunching over on the dining room table trying to put together this afghan.. I don't get the granny square thing... knitting or crocheting is the fun part but it takes forever and is so tedious sewing the damn thing up.... tried crocheting it together.. then decided since it's all black i am just gonna sew the sucker together.. so I have done 3 rows have... 7 more rows then a border.. then I am taking a break.. and if everyone is upset that I am not doing the others right away.. tough!!!!! 

I am the bigger idiot for taking on this project!!!!! 

I want to finish my sweater.. have 4 more inches and then the caps and shoulders of the sleeves and the front edge and done!!!! 

Socks next!!!!! nice and fun...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't blame you about the squares. That's my problem, I hate sewing the damn things together. If anyone complains, offer to send them back the squares. LOL

I just have the last sleeve to do, will do more on it tonight, then the edging, and buttons! whooohooo!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You are faster than me... ugh... what kind of a KAL is this??? when you get to go faster than me???? lol

maybe I'll make dishcloths. they are even easier than socks!!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

good group here! Do not listen to others who want to spoil it for you.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> i love the avatar bits!
> 
> soooooo sorry sewbiz...i had an unfortunate encounter with a john deere tractor left in a dark hallway by a little boy as i was running to catch the phone....
> 
> ...


HAHAHA! You are Soo funny! But I feel you. That's another reason I retired. 35 years of public school teaching was enough for me, especially since my principal didn't appreciate all my hard work as team leader of my grade, science liaison for my school, and my National Board Certification and coach of all the district 1st grade teachers. He never said anything to me that wasn't a criticism. I would have continued teaching if he hadn't kept riding me about petty things while allowing others to shirk their duties. It was very political. The Union protected inferior teachers and he apparently knew not to question the Union representatives in the building. So he took it out on people like me. I'd finally had enough! So I retired, even though I felt I still had something to offer my kids. Oh well. Their loss! I needed to spare myself. I already had a stroke, for goodness sake!!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> so i think i know what my morkie will look like one day....


This is a darling dog!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > i love the avatar bits!
> ...


I soooooooo relate to toooooooo much of your story :thumbup: :thumbup:

you and I = peas in a pod


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

barb... i don't know that MG was acting irresposibly...havent seen the official reports...

I jumped to another show where they were....

just clarifying...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks, (who is MG?) I am tired...long day. I am heading to my chair...hopefully a day of sewing. Hope to get alot done. I will chat with you all precious friends in the am. Hope that everyone has a good evening. Goodnight and Sweet dreams.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> good group here! Do not listen to others who want to spoil it for you.


Thank you..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> good group here! Do not listen to others who want to spoil it for you.


Agreed!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

sleep tight Bits!
Hi Donna! Good to see you. It's been a bit crazy here today. But all is goooodd!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I've been knitting! whoohoo.
working on m sleeve, but did stop long enough to do a small swatch gauge with the shiny yarn Nina got me. I found a pattern I think I will like for it. 

So what has everyone been up to?
Bonnie, did you decide on a laptop?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OSG....did Georgie get her bath?? Where's the pic???!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have an 8:00 am doctor's appointment tomorrow. Bone scan, for bone density testing. Crap, it sucks getting old!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

okay...not my best...just used the iphone because we are both tired now, lol


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> okay...not my best...just used the iphone because we are both tired now, lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Awww!!! I wanna play with Georgie!! =D


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Yup it is the one.. but I'll do it.. no prob...
> 
> it's beautiful yarn...
> 
> ...


Pass it on to Grandmann... She hollered and hollered about wanting to do it, a few months back while you were on the ship. Let her have her wish!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> good group here! Do not listen to others who want to spoil it for you.


We WONT!

Thank you...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Coincidentally , I just finished watching a movie with my 15 yr old son..... Wanna know what it's called?? 

Cyber bully. (it's on Netflix)

Chris and I discussed it and I am so proud of him! I certainly let him know how much I love him and no matter how he "thinks" I will react, he should always be free to talk to me. No matter what's going on. I love my honey pie


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > i love the avatar bits!
> ...


It's a shame you had to stop. There are always small, private schools like Christian schools. You can escape the political b.s. and just do what you love... tho maybe not for quite as much money. I am just now starting online classes to pursue a degree in Elementary Education. I homeschooled all my kids, all the way through, and now I'm finally getting the credentials, LOL!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nina..... Bon just offered you the perfect solution  

If not all then part. I'll do the other one.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I would love to teach first grade...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Coincidentally , I just finished watching a movie with my 15 yr old son..... Wanna know what it's called??
> 
> Cyber bully. (it's on Netflix)
> 
> Chris and I discussed it and I am so proud of him! I certainly let him know how much I love him and no matter how he "thinks" I will react, he should always be free to talk to me. No matter what's going on. I love my honey pie


AH... how relevant! Cyber Bully. Yeah. We know one.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Aww Bonnie, theyre so cute in first grade! They love to spell and read! And ask good questions.

And all those cute smiles with the missing teeth!!! Who doesn't love those?! 

Honestly, I loved when Chris was in first grade... At dinner he used to say, Mommy, how was your day?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I've been knitting! whoohoo.
> working on m sleeve, but did stop long enough to do a small swatch gauge with the shiny yarn Nina got me. I found a pattern I think I will like for it.
> 
> So what has everyone been up to?
> Bonnie, did you decide on a laptop?


Hi Barbster,
Yes, got one last night... Just an inexpensive Dell Inspiron with a halfway decent processor and memory. It has all I need for school. I'm happy with it.

Thank you all for the guidance in what to buy.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hey... maybe I can finish my sweater tonight!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ugh I hate you all who are finishing your sweater.. I still have to wind 2 more balls of yarn.. good thing I found 2 more hanks.. probably will use the last one too... have only 3 left and a third of the sleeves and band to go...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

next year i will be in the 5k and first grade building...

will be a big change...but a fun one

so, anybody want to knit me the hungry catapillar set someone posted here in kp a while back????

hehehehe...i know...sweaters and socks ...excuses excuses..lol

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-74503-1.html

seriously tho...isnt this amazing...what a great gift she made


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Aww Bonnie, theyre so cute in first grade! They love to spell and read! And ask good questions.
> 
> And all those cute smiles with the missing teeth!!! Who doesn't love those?!
> 
> Honestly, I loved when Chris was in first grade... At dinner he used to say, Mommy, how was your day?


He's such a doll, isn't he?

First grade is the big year that they learn to read. But some kids just aren't ready that early. I have some theories on how to keep them engaged until they are, rather than getting discouraged and thinking they are stupid when other kids are catching on and they are not. My kids were all late readers, not really 'clicking' until second or third grade. I remember that I didn't really read a book or enjoy it until I was in third grade, either. I think we push them too young, for the teacher's convenience.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Ugh I hate you all who are finishing your sweater.. I still have to wind 2 more balls of yarn.. good thing I found 2 more hanks.. probably will use the last one too... have only 3 left and a third of the sleeves and band to go...


That sounds about like one ball, unless they are tiny.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

And stop hating...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

city...talk to him daily...and check his stuff often...

been there...my dd was cyberbullied, so i know more than i want to as a parent...as well as from working at the junior high..

thats why i stand up against it here when i perceive it...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> next year i will be in the 5k and first grade building...
> 
> will be a big change...but a fun one
> 
> ...


That is great... But I believe you can do it! At least the caterpillar. He isn't even knit, he's made of pompoms.... You're crafty, you can make it!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i just might


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I have an 8:00 am doctor's appointment tomorrow. Bone scan, for bone density testing. Crap, it sucks getting old!


Don't I know it?!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

well...i have been in and out most of the day...escaping reality?

i really did get tons done today tho...

finish the ieps tomorrow, then a whole day to pack up my classroom for the last time..

so if i am not around tomorrow...don't add too many chapters for me to catch up...


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> next year i will be in the 5k and first grade building...
> 
> will be a big change...but a fun one
> 
> ...


----------



## Kated2005 (May 16, 2012)

Since I didn't read the first 99 pages, I'll just ask really quick. Does anyone on here crochet more than knit?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I do both just swap and change all the time.
Hi Kate nice of you to drop by..
Afternoon all I seem to have arrived after the party as usual,
Osg your pup is sooo cute! Bonnie how is the studying going?
I am hoping to get back to my crocheted blanket tonight but I doubt I will as I have dinner to cook and clean up, food orders to do for work and as usual a heap of ironing!!


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Hi Chicks,
> Just ignore nasty people who abuse cats by stuffing them into baby clothes. When you snoop around and don't reveal yourself, it's called _eavesdropping_ and while eavesdropping you might hear something you don't want to hear...
> 
> But I stand by my post! 95% of what I see in photos of what people got in swaps is stuff I wouldn't want. Which is why I don't do those swaps anymore. Yeah, it's all about fun and meeting new people, but how fun is it to get a box full of crap to dispose of? I'm sorry, but I am NOT going to knit with Big Lots yarn. Ever. And how well do you actually get to know the person you swapped with? I had probably a half a dozen swap partners here, and don't even remember most of their names... Sam was one of them, and when she showed up here in the Resort and I told her we once were swap partners, she didn't remember... So I rest my case! One swap doth not a friend make, necessarily.
> ...


Hi Sewbizgirl, that was a long and interesting piece you wrote,cant believe there are such awful people out there.I have done a few swaps , mostly good one too good for words(an Internationalswap from the US) , but on the whole I have met some interesting people.I am in the UK May swap and then I finish mainly as I live in a very small town and need to travel to find goodies to put in the swap and worry in case what I am sending isnt what people would like as sometimes you are given scant information about the swap partner.You look after yourself now and try to keep smiling, all good wishes from the other side of the Pond


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Kated2005 said:


> Since I didn't read the first 99 pages, I'll just ask really quick. Does anyone on here crochet more than knit?


I do both. I love both. I've crocheted for years and years. Knitting just a few years now.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Just a quick Good Morning Chicks. Leaving in just a few to go get my test done at the doc's. Then to work.

Am I the only one who is noticing the page numbers are retarded again already!!!! I just don't get it.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Hope the tests go well


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi, hope your bones are nice and dense. I noticed earlier as we were on 101 now we are stuck on 100.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Good morning. I noticed the conversation about the page numbers. Maybe change every 100 pages. I think so many folks have joined KP that they are overloaded. Just a thought. Cloudy day...going to sew today. Check in later after coffee and toast. Later chicks.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Val, sorry I didn't answer your last question about the craft fair in Sydney yet. Yes i have been but more than 16 years ago, I have heard it is good but I like to go in not expecting anything and being suprised. But even if it isn't very interesting I'll go for a wander around the city.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Val did you make your potato salad?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Good morning ladies! Hi Kate... sorry I am not a crocheter. I know how and actually learned that first (as a kid) but prefer knitting now. Trasara is sending me a pattern for a crocheted scarf I admired, so I will attempting that in the near future... and probably be asking her for lots of help!

Rise and shine, everybody!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > I have an 8:00 am doctor's appointment tomorrow. Bone scan, for bone density testing. Crap, it sucks getting old!
> ...


You sure don't look old in your photo! I see a smiling young lady...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Good morning ladies! Hi Kate... sorry I am not a crocheter. I know how and actually learned that first (as a kid) but prefer knitting now. Trasara is sending me a pattern for a crocheted scarf I admired, so I will attempting that in the near future... and probably be asking her for lots of help!
> 
> Rise and shine, everybody!


I posted it today hopefully it will get there next week I think a letter is quicker than a parcel.. i love snail mail it is so nice to have something land in your mailbox that isn't a bill...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I have been sitting snuggled up in my chair with a blanket reading 2 australian knitting magazines and some books I got from the library, Tha art of knitted lace, 300 classic blocks for crochet projects and knitting the perfect pair secrets to great socks. Good evening so far... I forgot all about the basket of ironing I need to do.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Dlclose said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


xoxoxoxoxoxox LOVE YOU!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

val hynson said:


> Hi Sewbizgirl, that was a long and interesting piece you wrote,cant believe there are such awful people out there.I have done a few swaps , mostly good one too good for words(an Internationalswap from the US) , but on the whole I have met some interesting people.I am in the UK May swap and then I finish mainly as I live in a very small town and need to travel to find goodies to put in the swap and worry in case what I am sending isnt what people would like as sometimes you are given scant information about the swap partner.You look after yourself now and try to keep smiling, all good wishes from the other side of the Pond


Thank you Val... I have family on your side of the pond. My daughter and son in law live up near Manchester. She knits, but not as avidly as me. Yarn is hard to find up there.

Sorry you had to read that garbage. If someone has a problem with something I've said, I would expect an adult to come to me directly with it, so we can resolve it. This starting a new thread to distort a post I wrote and gripe about it to a bunch of people who have no idea what she was referencing is absolutely JUVENILLE. It's like something out of the movie "Mean Girls"...

A little history: This group all met in the old, boardwide swap thread. We "clicked" with each other and were so active chatting in the swap thread that some irritable swappers asked us to leave and start our own thread for chatting. So we did! Over the year we have become very close, talk to each other daily, and have even traveled to meet each other on occasion. Sometimes we chat on Skype. Sometimes a group Skype... And now we have people who read our chat but don't join in or reveal that they are here, and instead take our words elsewhere on the board to talk about us. This is creepy and troll-like. We tend to ignore this until the behavior is so bad (as with NorthwoodsGal) that you just can't.

It wasn't even two weeks ago she was calling our group a hive of "bees", a thinly veiled reference to "b's" or bitches... And WHY? No clue...

I'm going back to ignoring it, and suggest we all do the same.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> I have been sitting snuggled up in my chair with a blanket reading 2 australian knitting magazines and some books I got from the library, Tha art of knitted lace, 300 classic blocks for crochet projects and knitting the perfect pair secrets to great socks. Good evening so far... I forgot all about the basket of ironing I need to do.


Ain't it sweet when you can put those things out of your mind? :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Well my bone test came out fine, I knew it would. I'm starting show signs of arthritis in some places, hips and a spot on my upper back, but VERY mild. My hips ache in weather like today, rainy, and in the cold. But not so bad it stops me from anything. Over all, all is good good good!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

By the way....3 DAYS FOR THE TENT SALE!!!

and Webs is moving their warehouse to another location up the road and they don't want to move so much yarn, so they are putting tons on sale and in the tent sale to reduce inventory for the move! Whoo hoo.....need to rob the bank for Saturday!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning ladies! Hi Kate... sorry I am not a crocheter. I know how and actually learned that first (as a kid) but prefer knitting now. Trasara is sending me a pattern for a crocheted scarf I admired, so I will attempting that in the near future... and probably be asking her for lots of help!
> ...


Hi Tracy, that's for sure... I'm in no rush at all. I have some Noro whatever (with silk?) that I think will be pretty in that scarf. What a trip it will be for me to crochet something!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> I have been sitting snuggled up in my chair with a blanket reading 2 australian knitting magazines and some books I got from the library, Tha art of knitted lace, 300 classic blocks for crochet projects and knitting the perfect pair secrets to great socks. Good evening so far... I forgot all about the basket of ironing I need to do.


Ironing can wait! :lol: You needed to relax... Do you not get the same knitting mags that we have here: Vogue Knitting, Interweave Knits, Knitters, etc?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm like a little old lady sitting here at the computer with a blanket round my shoulders , cup of tea in hand and a hot water bottle on my lap we are having 4 degree nights already, seems a bit early!! But as I am up alone its a waste of electricity to put the AC on just for me.Not to mention the electricity bills have doubled in the last few years.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > Sewbizgirl said:
> ...


Ooo...crochet goes so fast. I love it. But I am so addicted to knitting right now...go figure!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> I'm like a little old lady sitting here at the computer with a blanket round my shoulders , cup of tea in hand and a hot water bottle on my lap we are having 4 degree nights already, seems a bit early!! But as I am up alone its a waste of electricity to put the AC on just for me.Not to mention the electricity bills have doubled in the last few years.


I"m confused. AC? air condition?

do you get snow in Australia?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Dlclose said:
> ...


Love you too! How can you guys be old when you are younger than me? :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > I have been sitting snuggled up in my chair with a blanket reading 2 australian knitting magazines and some books I got from the library, Tha art of knitted lace, 300 classic blocks for crochet projects and knitting the perfect pair secrets to great socks. Good evening so far... I forgot all about the basket of ironing I need to do.
> ...


If I look for them in the Newsagents but they all carry diferent ones, the advantage with the Aussie and nglish ones is I don't have to fuss with finding the right yarns as it just tells me the plys.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I ordered the Jane Austin Knits from the US and it cost me $36.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Ooo...crochet goes so fast. I love it. But I am so addicted to knitting right now...go figure!


Well, they each have their purposes. I still have an old crocheted dress pattern by Lily Chin that I've never attempted. It's beautiful, with pineapples. If I can find it online I will show you.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barb, I'm seeing page 102 and our first page is still intact, so maybe the number thing was just a glitch...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > I'm like a little old lady sitting here at the computer with a blanket round my shoulders , cup of tea in hand and a hot water bottle on my lap we are having 4 degree nights already, seems a bit early!! But as I am up alone its a waste of electricity to put the AC on just for me.Not to mention the electricity bills have doubled in the last few years.
> ...


Our AC's do hot and cold. Yes it snows about 4-5 hours south of here in the Snowy mountains near Canberra and some times a little bit in the Blue Mountains at Katoomba about an hours drive when it is really cold but usually only lasts a day. Otherwise you would have to go to tasmainia


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > Sewbizgirl said:
> ...


It is a very forgiving pattern , very easy but looks fancy!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Here it is: click on "view larger image". It's it pretty? I'd love it in red...

http://www.interweavestore.com/Crochet/Patterns/Lace-Dress.html


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> I ordered the Jane Austin Knits from the US and it cost me $36.


Yikes... !


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Here it is: click on "view larger image". It's it pretty? I'd love it in red...
> 
> http://www.interweavestore.com/Crochet/Patterns/Lace-Dress.html


That is so pretty!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Here it is: click on "view larger image". It's it pretty? I'd love it in red...
> 
> http://www.interweavestore.com/Crochet/Patterns/Lace-Dress.html


GORGEOUS!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

The page numbers are up to 102, BUT our first pages are not in tact. The first post is there, but they are not making sense after that. And we have been on page 100 for 2 days, we would be up further than that.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered the Jane Austin Knits from the US and it cost me $36.
> ...


That was $16.95 for the mag and the same postage. But I wanted it so bad!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> The page numbers are up to 102, BUT our first pages are not in tact. The first post is there, but they are not making sense after that. And we have been on page 100 for 2 days, we would be up further than that.


Okay... I only looked at the first post. I forgot they start dropping off after that. Last time he told us it would happen at 200. Maybe he's decided to shorten all threads to 100? I can see why he might have to with increased activity here. :-(


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't care as long as we have a place to gather. Whether it be here........or another forum!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I must go for now. I'm so happy I can still take spin class with my toe broken, because I can't run. Don't need to put on weight because of a stupid broken toe! So I'm off to the gym and will probably pop in later, during breaks from my schoolwork during the day...

You chicks be good.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

exercise for me too Bonnie! lol


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Art-Knitted-Lace-How/dp/0307464938
This is the book I have been looking at, I'm in love everything in it gorgeous , ohh to be young and thin!! lol
I love the top on the front cover


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> http://www.amazon.com/The-Art-Knitted-Lace-How/dp/0307464938
> This is the book I have been looking at, I'm in love everything in it gorgeous , ohh to be young and thin!! lol
> I love the top on the front cover


OMG, everything looks so delicate!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Well it is nearly midnight and I had better go to bed, have a great day!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Good Morning.. .so the bashing has stopped.. .the thread is locked.. It was locked by the Admin. The request came from the OP... which was the woman who started all the nastiness... So maybe she has come to her senses!!! I sure hope so..and now we can put the whole thing to rest!

I crochet but barely.. I do tunisian crochet and that is fun.. I wouldn't know how to decrease and increase.. And now I hate hate hate granny squares or any other squares needed to sew together... ugh.. 

But if you want to learn anything this is a good site to find help... this and youtube.. 

have a good day children... gonna have breakfast...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning Darling Nina!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

only 3 days to the Tent sale. I"m excited!!!

yes, I will look for crazy sock yarn for you!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Great!!!


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

trasara said:


> I'm like a little old lady sitting here at the computer with a blanket round my shoulders , cup of tea in hand and a hot water bottle on my lap we are having 4 degree nights already, seems a bit early!! But as I am up alone its a waste of electricity to put the AC on just for me.Not to mention the electricity bills have doubled in the last few years.


Is it going to be that cold in Sydney, reckon I will just pack the warmest clothes, Are you going to the Craft Fair?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I got a real surprise yesterday!! 

The phone rings and I look at the number which looks pretty odd to me.. but the first 3 numbers are the same area code as Barbara...so I answer it thinking I am speaking directly to Barb... only to find out that it is a voice I have never heard before.. .but then I detect an accent...and before I know it... Someone wonderful is talking to me.. Unfortunately it was a short conversation but lovely.. Make sure you pack your woolies!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I got a real surprise yesterday!!
> 
> The phone rings and I look at the number which looks pretty odd to me.. but the first 3 numbers are the same area code as Barbara...so I answer it thinking I am speaking directly to Barb... only to find out that it is a voice I have never heard before.. .but then I detect an accent...and before I know it... Someone wonderful is talking to me.. Unfortunately it was a short conversation but lovely.. Make sure you pack your woolies!!!!


???? :|


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG! I think I got it! Tracy!!


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Just my luck that as I was talking to Nina the doorbell rang and I had to ring off.Great to say Hello how are you, maybe when I get to Sydney I will meet up with Trasara. it was a mad moment to call Nina but just lovely.Last time I was in Sydney was April last yar when they had the wettest April for 21 years and here in Scotland the warmest April for many years...help thermals packed


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> exercise for me too Bonnie! lol


Ha, ha... wish it worked that way. Then we could just take turns.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> http://www.amazon.com/The-Art-Knitted-Lace-How/dp/0307464938
> This is the book I have been looking at, I'm in love everything in it gorgeous , ohh to be young and thin!! lol
> I love the top on the front cover


That looks wonderful. The few projects I could see were all beautiful.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Good Morning.. .so the bashing has stopped.. .the thread is locked.. It was locked by the Admin. The request came from the OP... which was the woman who started all the nastiness... So maybe she has come to her senses!!! I sure hope so..and now we can put the whole thing to rest!


I'm not even going to go look for it...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

so it was Val! hahaha. I was close......huh???!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> OMG! I think I got it! Tracy!!


NOPE!!! Not Tracy...

VAL!! All the way from Scotland.. thought I was talking to the female version of Sean Connery!!!! or Hugh Jackman.. or is he an aussie...?????


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

val hynson said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > I'm like a little old lady sitting here at the computer with a blanket round my shoulders , cup of tea in hand and a hot water bottle on my lap we are having 4 degree nights already, seems a bit early!! But as I am up alone its a waste of electricity to put the AC on just for me.Not to mention the electricity bills have doubled in the last few years.
> ...


Hi Val, she's gone to bed but I'm sure she will answer you as soon as she returns. This time difference is so difficult!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning.. .so the bashing has stopped.. .the thread is locked.. It was locked by the Admin. The request came from the OP... which was the woman who started all the nastiness... So maybe she has come to her senses!!! I sure hope so..and now we can put the whole thing to rest!
> ...


No need, it's shut!!! Now we can go back to being normal again!!!! If that is possible!! :?:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonnie, I can't exercise. I think I'm allergic to it. Just the thought make me break out in hives!

Walking I can do, especially if it's a fibre fair!!!!!!!!


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

only 12,000 miles apart, at opposite ends of the world, but close


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

12000 miles, no problem, will carry an extra pair of sneakers! PPP


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I so don't want to be working today :-(


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Bonnie, I can't exercise. I think I'm allergic to it. Just the thought make me break out in hives!
> 
> Walking I can do, especially if it's a fibre fair!!!!!!!!


Really? It makes me break out in a hot sweat! :lol: I do love the feeling of blood rushing into muscles. Kind of a natural 'high'... You might love it. It's a good habit to have.

One of my sweet old men in my Silver Sneakers class told me today that I was saving his life... That makes it all worthwhile. :-D


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl.
One of my sweet old men in my Silver Sneakers class told me today that I was saving his life... That makes it all worthwhile. :-D[/quote said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Hey chicks, sounds like everyone is having a wonderful day. Have been sewing like crazy and it is hot as fire outside. I am going to try and lookat that little dress again. Will check in later.

Barb, I am so happy your bone scan was good. You are a lucky girl.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am going to try and sit on the porch with hubby before the news comes on. Happily, tomorrow is going to be cooler. :-D :-D

By the way, I am on page 101? Is that right?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Now I am on page 100?????


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I am going to try and sit on the porch with hubby before the news comes on. Happily, tomorrow is going to be cooler. :-D :-D
> 
> By the way, I am on page 101? Is that right?


It's really nice out here today, rain went away. Sun is out. Very comfy.

Weekend is suppose to be in the mid 70's and sunny. Perfect for the tent sale!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What page are you on? And sould we have a May/June resort??


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

page 100


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

We are still in May for another 2 weeks. Just let it be until June comes.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

page 100.......Groundhog's Day!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

val hynson said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > I'm like a little old lady sitting here at the computer with a blanket round my shoulders , cup of tea in hand and a hot water bottle on my lap we are having 4 degree nights already, seems a bit early!! But as I am up alone its a waste of electricity to put the AC on just for me.Not to mention the electricity bills have doubled in the last few years.
> ...


MA quick good morning as I race out the door, Val it is a bit colder here than in the city, the nights will be cold but nothing like you are used to the days will be around 15- 20 degrees celcius When my Nana or English rellies visited us in winter they think it is like summer to them during the day My Nana went home with the best suntan one years. We have photos of us un coats and winter gear and her next to us in shorts! lol
You may not feel the cold so bad coming from Scotland.
ps Nina Hugh Jackman is Aussie!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

val hynson said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > I'm like a little old lady sitting here at the computer with a blanket round my shoulders , cup of tea in hand and a hot water bottle on my lap we are having 4 degree nights already, seems a bit early!! But as I am up alone its a waste of electricity to put the AC on just for me.Not to mention the electricity bills have doubled in the last few years.
> ...


Yes I am going, Ok I would wear Jeans long sleeve top and a coat, scarf( for warmth and/or decoration) and I hate cold hads so would have gloves in my bag, would probably take coat off inside the venue, Does that help?? It's just the wind whips about the city.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Strange, ok we hang here till June. Fine with me.I actually love winter...except I cannot grow my tomatoes. Winter is time to sew and knit and cook....it is an indoor creative time. Summer it is all about the outdoors....well, kind of hard to sew outdoors. Ok, chicklets, off to fix dinner. Try to chime in later. Stay warm Tracy..


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> :-D Strange, ok we hang here till June. Fine with me.I actually love winter...except I cannot grow my tomatoes. Winter is time to sew and knit and cook....it is an indoor creative time. Summer it is all about the outdoors....well, kind of hard to sew outdoors. Ok, chicklets, off to fix dinner. Try to chime in later. Stay warm Tracy..


Bitsey, I have some tomatoes in buckets outside, and also 4 more in a huge Topsy-Turvy the kids gave me for my birthday. I have never used a T/T before, have you? So far the plants are still growing UP... I guess they will eventually fall and start growing downwards, hanging. I have two strawberry plants in it too, and ate the first strawberry today! Small but AMAZING flavor!

I never know how to prune tomatoes. Do you pull off all the suckers? Sometimes they look like where the tomatoes will grow! I never have figured that out. In illustrations it looks so clear, but in reality... not. 
:?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yeah, hubby pulls off those little suckers. Also do not let the plants touch each other. If you see yellowing leaves pull those off and pitch in the trash. It is a fungus. Need to use special sprays. We always keep an eye out for that...it will kill your plants.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

We always try to buy hybrid plants...Better Boys. These are usually safer than some other varieties against funguses and other diseases. Ok, chicks...to my chair. Later dear hearts.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have a huge planter that I put two tomato plants in. One is Heirloom tomatoes and the other is Big Boy tomatoes. We will see how they do. If it doesn't work out i will buy my tomatoes from the farm stand!

I tried a T/T, and everything in it died. I must have done something wrong. Just didn't work so good for me. But I know people who have had success with them.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi all...

well, i finally gave it up today...worked 8 hours, and only had two in my room to do my paperwork....

i will be working next week when everyone else has gone home...

oh well..God must have plans in the works

i am thru crying in my car and the lady's room 

so i came home, sent my dd to get red velvet ice cream...(i know..it has gluten, and i don't care) and pizza for their supper...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

bright note is i just got hired to do some medical speech work this summer...so who knows, if i just cant bear to sign that contract for another year of this....

we shall see after i have had a weekend how i feel,lol


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I have a huge planter that I put two tomato plants in. One is Heirloom tomatoes and the other is Big Boy tomatoes. We will see how they do. If it doesn't work out i will buy my tomatoes from the farm stand!
> 
> I tried a T/T, and everything in it died. I must have done something wrong. Just didn't work so good for me. But I know people who have had success with them.


You have to water them daily. :roll:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Yeah, hubby pulls off those little suckers. Also do not let the plants touch each other. If you see yellowing leaves pull those off and pitch in the trash. It is a fungus. Need to use special sprays. We always keep an eye out for that...it will kill your plants.


Oy... mine are all crowded in together, definitely touching. I will go spread them out tomorrow. One big pot has two plants in it, tho-- again, definitely touching. And the ones in the T/T will end up touching each other, how can they not? Does the touching spread disease or something?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> hi all...
> 
> well, i finally gave it up today...worked 8 hours, and only had two in my room to do my paperwork....
> 
> ...


What's making you cry every day? Is it just jerks that you work with... or something to do with the job? Maybe you should spend the summer looking and applying elsewhere. You can't live under that kind of stress.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

noted....and already under discussion with the dh


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OMG! I am watching Hot in Cleveland... and it's hilarious... 

One of the girls was wearing a water bra and Betty White stabbed her with knitting needles.. (actually, Boyd wooden needles!!) and they sprung a leak.. very funny!!!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hola mix amigas  

Osg it sounds like you're having the worst time there. Definitely time for a change for better. 



I've never planted anything.... Well, actually, that grass everyone was putting in their veggie juice some years ago. That grew fast but I lost interest just as fast.... Nothing to do! Lol


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:



> Well my bone test came out fine, I knew it would. I'm starting show signs of arthritis in some places, hips and a spot on my upper back, but VERY mild. My hips ache in weather like today, rainy, and in the cold. But not so bad it stops me from anything. Over all, all is good good good!


So glad for you!! I have two hip replacements. Doing great though. No running. Actually I prefer to ride my bicycle. I just go around the neighborhood. My pain was so severe that I walked with a cane before my surgery. Afterwards, no pain!! Have to do stairs to do laundry and no problem!!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> OMG! I am watching Hot in Cleveland... and it's hilarious...
> 
> One of the girls was wearing a water bra and Betty White stabbed her with knitting needles.. (actually, Boyd wooden needles!!) and they sprung a leak.. very funny!!!!!!


Yea!! I live in the Cleveland area.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Well my bone test came out fine, I knew it would. I'm starting show signs of arthritis in some places, hips and a spot on my upper back, but VERY mild. My hips ache in weather like today, rainy, and in the cold. But not so bad it stops me from anything. Over all, all is good good good!
> ...


A lot of my Silver Sneaker students have had hips replaced, and it never ceases to amaze me how well they do. It's wonderful! My dad had knees replaced, and they served him well for about 20 years...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Finally home from work had to stay back an hour as I had a huge delivery of new equiptment come in and it all has to be washed and one of my biggest pet peeves is tha horrible stickers on everything that don't come off!!! I will have to get the eucalyptus oil onto them tomorrow.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Happy for BarbaraAnn that the scan result was good.
Please Sewebizgirl who are the silversneaker students?Am I right in thinking that you run exercise classes for Seniors, or am I way off the mark again? 
Its a wet morning here in Scotland, definately a day to go up in the attic, get the old case down and some clothes looked out for ??sunny warm Sydney.
To Onesoutherngirl, hope you feel better and that you find a happier place to work


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It's not too bad today warm outside but cold in the house.
You are right Val Bonnie teaches an exercise class for seniors.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I can't wait to sit down with my knitting tonight it has been a very stressful day. I have had so much to unpack and wash no room in the kitchen ,lunch was thrown together in 20 minutes it was crazy... To top it off my Trainee had her rostered day off today, thank goodness she is back tomorrow.
I have just booked a big skip bin for the weekend so we can cut back all our shrubs and clean up the gardens. Busy weekend ahead.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Knitting is amazing help when you are stressed out, I think since I stopped smoking in January that I have knitted more than ever,


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Nina I bought the bent needles, excited to give them a go. Oh and of course a ball of wool sam wants wrist warmers with no fingers so she can still play her flute. I got a ball of Zara Chine its merino it is lovely and soft (even to me)


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning CWS. Mike left a little early this morning so I have a few minutes of down time to myself! YEAH!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I need to join Bonnie's silver sneaker class. It's probably about my speed, or a little above it. 

I am so not interested in those high energy classes. I think it would kill me.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Well Georgie and I have had our morning shower ( crazy pup's gaga for water)...

Off to see what today brings


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Well Georgie and I have had our morning shower ( crazy pup's gaga for water)...
> 
> Off to see what today brings


Morning, hope you have a good day OSg. Barb don't worry that class is probably all I could handle as well...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Good morning chicks. Windy day here. Off to the showers. Check in later chicks.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Good morning, girls! It's a sunny day here in Kansas, supposed to be windy. 
Have more on my plate than I really need but it is my own fault, lol. Going to spend the day getting sewing machines ready to sell at our church garage sale. 
Hope all have a blessed day.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Gee, thought we were on page 101 yesterday but it says 100 today. Did they condense us? I would love for that to really happen to me. There is just too much of me now!!
Came back from Vacation Bible School meeting last night and worked on my shrug for childless DIL. I should tell you her name as I feel cruel calling her that. Her name is Errin. She's a wonderful DIL- so loving and thoughtful. Did I mention that she is also beautiful?! Would make such beautiful babies with my handsome son - if only . . .Anyway, the shrug is coming along. It's about 3/4 finished. Need to decide what trim stitch I'm going to use around the outside. Suggestions? The shrug is just knit in moss stitch with 3X3 ribbing at the sleeves. If I can find the link I'll send it below. I DO crochet so a crochet edge is a possibility. Just don.'t know which one to use.

http://www.sheeptoshawl.com/charity/archives/2007/04/entry_246.html


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Donna, i printed the pattern. I really like it. It calls for a simple sc crochet around the edges, I think will be fine.

Hello again CWS. Busy day, trying to get everything done today as I"m not working tomorrow. Need to run to the bank at lunch too to get money for the Tent sale. Tonight is our monthly Landlord meeting :-( But gotta go. Yes, I'm taking my socks to knit with me, that's been the only time I've gotten to work on them!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey all taking a break from the3 dewing machine. Donna my mother made that shrug except she did it in a stockinette stitch. She used a kind of glittery wool. I still have it. I saved anything she made or her mother made. I have slips my grandmother made with thin crochet tops. Very pretty. Ok, back to sewing. Get lots and lots of money Barb. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Good Morning.

Donna, if you want to make something just a bit fancier than a single stitch.. you can make a crab stitch.. I love the crab stitch, it always finishes things beautifully... (you know a backward crochet stitch).

Barbara, once you get into exercise, you love it.. the endorphins fly.. I haven't done much in years... but I remember how good it felt.. especially once you start seeing results.. now I am just lazy... but think about restarting everyday... but it is way more fun when you do it with friends...

oh, the tent sale is this weekend!! You will have a busy weekend with the clan (Tania, Chris, Mia) Poor Chris, what will he do the whole time you guys are wandering Webs? 

Off to get breakfast... later..


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

val hynson said:


> Please Sewebizgirl who are the silversneaker students?Am I right in thinking that you run exercise classes for Seniors, or am I way off the mark again?


Good morning everyone!

Yes Val, Silver Sneakers is a nationally franchised exercise program for seniors. So many rules and requirements... I have taught other exercise classes before, but SS is the hardest one I've ever taught! (Not physically, obviously, but mentally very hard to meet all the requirements for seniors...). You have to be trained and pass tests and master a lot of components to be able to offer safe workout classes that will be beneficial to seniors, many of whom have never exercised before! I do love it, tho. It's so worthwhile when they tell me their flexibility and mobility has improved, and they are no longer getting pneumonia in the winter because of the good, deep breathing we regularly do. Balance practice for fall prevention is one part of it, as well. So many seniors end up dying as a result of a fall... so we try to keep them steady. And we strengthen the muscles and movement needed for everyday life and independant living... like being able to hook up your own clothes behind your back, climb stairs, get up out of your chair without help. All the things we younger folks don't even give a second thought to. I just love the people in my classes!

I'm about to start teaching Silver Splash water exercise class in the pool, too. That's my favorite.

I wish I had known about these classes when my Dad was still alive... I'd have gotten him into one and he would have LOVED it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I need to join Bonnie's silver sneaker class. It's probably about my speed, or a little above it.
> 
> I am so not interested in those high energy classes. I think it would kill me.


I have people in their 50's who come... and they say it makes them feel really good. It's a good overall workout, but won't raise your heartrate up into the "fat burn" stage like a higher energy class. (Like the spin classes I take, or running...) But not everybody is looking for that.

Gee I would love to have you! Tracy too!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barb, I am literally _sitting on my hands_ to keep from asking you to shop for yarn for me... Must. Resist...

Can you text me if you see something you think I might like, for a steal?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

When are you doing boot camp, Nina? That should be a blast with other women...


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi Sewbizgirl


Sewbizgirl said:


> val hynson said:
> 
> 
> > Please Sewebizgirl who are the silversneaker students?Am I right in thinking that you run exercise classes for Seniors, or am I way off the mark again?
> ...


Hi Sewbizgirl, you are kept busy, there are some classes locally but not to the value that you offer, its great to help us oldies(71) keep active and mobilem you are doing a great job


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> When are you doing boot camp, Nina? That should be a blast with other women...


I haven't told anyone else yet... you let the cat out of the bag...lol... I wanted to talk about it after I started..

It starts on the 4th of June... it will be in a park.. at 6am... she is hoping that it will be cooler.. (she is kidding herself) it can be in the 90s in the am easily.. so I guess it will also be something like birkum yoga where the room is kept at a high temp so that you sweat it all out... we will see if I can stand the heat.. there will be tons of water at least.. I probably will want to drown in it by the end of class...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

val hynson said:


> Hi Sewbizgirl, you are kept busy, there are some classes locally but not to the value that you offer, its great to help us oldies(71) keep active and mobilem you are doing a great job


Thank you Val... you should try the local classes you have. They might be of more benefit to you than you think... It's important to stay active.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > When are you doing boot camp, Nina? That should be a blast with other women...
> ...


Oh, I'm sorry! I thought you mentioned it here... but maybe it was by pm or email?   

So it's OUTSIDE? In Arizona in the summer? I hope it is cool... or she might need to move it to a local gym. At least at that time of day you can give it all you've got and then go home and take a big nap!

Oh, and I finished my sweater! Just need to find some buttons for it...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I hate you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my arms are killing me.. and I am not sure why.. they feel kinda achy... hum.. 

I did cut myself pretty badly yesterday trying to take out an avocado pit... I am an idiot.. I should know better but of course had to hold it in my hand.... duh... me...

Gonna take it easy for the most part this morning... (Knitting wise) gonna work in the kitchen... bake biscotti.. and do some other things.. so bye for now ladies... i will pop in later...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Nina, maybe you should have that cut looked at. Arms feeling achy...does not sound right. Take care of yourself. Ok, chicks, finished lunch and heading back to the machine. Barb, I am jealous. But tomorrow going by my LYS and see what they have on sale. Later chicklets. :-D


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey all taking a break from the3 dewing machine. Donna my mother made that shrug except she did it in a stockinette stitch. She used a kind of glittery wool. I still have it. I saved anything she made or her mother made. I have slips my grandmother made with thin crochet tops. Very pretty. Ok, back to sewing. Get lots and lots of money Barb. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


  I did!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Good Morning.
> 
> Donna, if you want to make something just a bit fancier than a single stitch.. you can make a crab stitch.. I love the crab stitch, it always finishes things beautifully... (you know a backward crochet stitch).
> 
> ...


The crab stitch is the finishing stitches on the sweater I"m making.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barb, I am literally _sitting on my hands_ to keep from asking you to shop for yarn for me... Must. Resist...
> 
> Can you text me if you see something you think I might like, for a steal?


You betcha! with a pic attached!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > When are you doing boot camp, Nina? That should be a blast with other women...
> ...


what is boot camp?????


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I hate you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my arms are killing me.. and I am not sure why.. they feel kinda achy... hum..
> 
> I did cut myself pretty badly yesterday trying to take out an avocado pit... I am an idiot.. I should know better but of course had to hold it in my hand.... duh... me...
> 
> Gonna take it easy for the most part this morning... (Knitting wise) gonna work in the kitchen... bake biscotti.. and do some other things.. so bye for now ladies... i will pop in later...


maybe your arms ache from working on those squares.

I'm almost done the last sleeve, then I just need to attach them, do the edging and buttons. :wink:


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> val hynson said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sewbizgirl, you are kept busy, there are some classes locally but not to the value that you offer, its great to help us oldies(71) keep active and mobilem you are doing a great job
> ...


I do stay very active walk 3-4 miles atleast 3 times a week and 2 miles the other days, and I have medical problems that by right should prevent me walking far


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi again.

Boot camp is an extreme workout session that jump starts your exercise program.. it's 1 hours a day, 5 days a week for 6 weeks.. my only concern is that it is outside and starts in June.. and it can get brutal out there in the heat... I just hope I don't end up with a heart attack out there...She promised to bring tons of water..

Trying to find really light clothing for it... wish me luck... I really have to lose tons of weight and get back into shape.. it's been a long time.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good luck Nina, I can't imagine it being outside. 

and 1 hr a day for 5 days for 6 wks!!! Yikes. you are gonna be so sore!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

val hynson said:


> I do stay very active walk 3-4 miles atleast 3 times a week and 2 miles the other days, and I have medical problems that by right should prevent me walking far


That is wonderful and should be plenty for you... Way to go!! I am impressed...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I think I will start walking again. I used to. I have three dogs to choose from to walk with me! I can't take all three at the same time, just can't do it. But I can rotate them!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Good luck Nina, I can't imagine it being outside.
> 
> and 1 hr a day for 5 days for 6 wks!!! Yikes. you are gonna be so sore!


Sore but beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NO PAIN NO GAIN!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

If you say so!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Hi again.
> 
> Boot camp is an extreme workout session that jump starts your exercise program.. it's 1 hours a day, 5 days a week for 6 weeks.. my only concern is that it is outside and starts in June.. and it can get brutal out there in the heat... I just hope I don't end up with a heart attack out there...She promised to bring tons of water..
> 
> Trying to find really light clothing for it... wish me luck... I really have to lose tons of weight and get back into shape.. it's been a long time.


One imperative in that climate would be to be sure and PRE-hydrate. Drink at least one good sized bottle of water before you go in the morning, and save the coffee for AFTER... If you are at all dehydrated, your body will pull water from everywhere, including your blood. And your blood will thicken and not circulate as well... not a good situation for strenuous exercise. But drink that water and prehydrate and you will have good stamina... and then of course drink water afterwards, too. Or possibly Gatorade. There's a low sugar one now, "G2". You'll need the potassium and electrolytes if you sweat a lot (and you will!)

It's good I busted you. Now we can all cheer you on and make sure you don't back out!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I drink the G2 Gatorade all the time. I tend to dehydrate quickly because of the band, I tend to drink less. So I drink G2. and I need the potassium as I know my levels are low.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck Nina, I can't imagine it being outside.
> ...


If this woman knows what she is doing she will not make you sore. She will start out moderately, so you aren't too sore to come back. But jumping from nothing to daily is quite a jump. It's only an hour, tho. Can't be all that bad in just an hour. You can totally do this. You're the man... I mean chick.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barb, your doggies are going to LOVE being taken out for walks!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

That's what dogs are for... getting us up off our butts.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

NINA IS THE CHICK WITH STICKS!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> NINA IS THE CHICK WITH STICKS!


Exactly. That's one degree higher-- like the Jedi Knight of chicks...

Back to the books. My faithful dog sleeps on the bed in the room where I study. She's doing what I WANT to be doing.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh please...

I used to always eat a banana on the way to the gym and drink water before, during and after..

and no worries.. I stopped drinking coffee at least a year ago ... unless I just had an amazing dinner out somewhere.. then I will have an espresso as after dinner drink... which might happen twice a year... lol..

don't forget I used to do way worse... got ripped by a huge body builder who really worked me out.. but he was very careful to make sure I was in good shape.. drinking water... eating carbs right after... etc... I wish I was still near him... I loved him!!!!


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

think walking is easier than bootcamp


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

HA HA.. of course it is... I hope that this boot camp will get me running.. I always wanted to run but never could.. my ankles are weak... and I get so tired so quickly.. and think I run like a girl!!!!! lol... 

I would love to be a runner.. my DIL runs.. and it would so cool to run with her in Florida... they have some beautiful places for running there... 

I know she (the girl doing the camp) told me to buy a jump rope... OH GOD.. I hated jumping rope even in school.. I was always the turner!!!! I just hope that at the end of 6 weeks I will be ready to do more... 

Telling all of you will give me motivation to move move move... (I HOPE!!!!) I am so very lazy!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Hey chicks, missed my walk today. But I accomplished alot Got my sewing project ready to put together. Nina, you will have to describe boot camp when you are finished with your first session. Chat later chicks...have to help hubby with sprayer.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

If I can I will even get pix going...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D :-D Great! Well, hopefully I can walk tomorrow.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning.
> ...


I've never done the crab stitch. Googled it and get it. I think I'll give this a try. Will post pics when I'm done. Still have several inches to do before the final rib. Then the crab stitch!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

It's really easy. You just do a sc from left to right instead of right to left. A backwards sc.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OMG! Did you hear, Donna Summers died today at 63 from cancer??!! Poor girl!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> OMG! Did you hear, Donna Summers died today at 63 from cancer??!! Poor girl!!!


No, I didn't!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

No more disco!!! so sad!!!


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Very sad news aboutv Donna Summers so young
Goodnight girls chat again tomorrow


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Oh please...
> 
> I used to always eat a banana on the way to the gym and drink water before, during and after..
> 
> ...


Yeah... you'll be fine. But working out OUTSIDE is completely dif from being in a gym.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks, you know the routine...be back later. :-D


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> HA HA.. of course it is... I hope that this boot camp will get me running.. I always wanted to run but never could.. my ankles are weak... and I get so tired so quickly.. and think I run like a girl!!!!! lol...
> 
> I would love to be a runner.. my DIL runs.. and it would so cool to run with her in Florida... they have some beautiful places for running there...
> 
> ...


Running builds your heart muscle and lung capacity. That's why you get tired. But it gets easier the more you do it. Start with walk/run. Walk for 5, run for 1, walk 5, run 1, and gradually increase until you are able to run the whole time. Start with 15 minutes, increase to 20, and then evenually up to 30.

There's a program called "Couch to 5K" that you might look for in your area. Or maybe when you get to FL.

Jumping rope is incredibly demanding cardio work. I can't believe she's going to have beginners jumping rope.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Donna Summers...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I'll let you know after the first class.. She said not to worry that it is alot of fun and it won't be so difficult.. so we will see.. She said she's been doing this for a long time.. so we will see.. I won't allow myself to be killed.. no worries..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I keep feeling like I am knitting and knitting and not getting anywhere... These sleeves have to be done soon.. how come it takes so long to get to the right measurements??? UGH...

Hopefully, I will be at the cap sometimes this evening... 

UGH... and then I have to finish the afghan, then the band and sew it together.. and then Hallelujah, I will be done...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey chicks, bad news in my life. Say prayers...lots of prayers. If you were here I would hug you and cry. I will talk in the am. Good night..I hate this lousy cancer. Not me. I will talk in the am.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey chicks, bad news in my life. Say prayers...lots of prayers. If you were here I would hug you and cry. I will talk in the am. Good night..I hate this lousy cancer. Not me. I will talk in the am.


Praying Susan, praying.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Praying but what are we praying about? I wish you had told us more before you disappeared. Do you have cancer?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I sure hope not!!! I think she was too upset to stay on.. but hopefully it isn't anything too bad!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Sorry to hear about Donna Summers...


Or was it Summer?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I sure hope not!!! I think she was too upset to stay on.. but hopefully it isn't anything too bad!


I guess she will tell us tomorrow. :-(


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

No S


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey chicks, bad news in my life. Say prayers...lots of prayers. If you were here I would hug you and cry. I will talk in the am. Good night..I hate this lousy cancer. Not me. I will talk in the am.


(((hugs))) prayers!!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey chicks, bad news in my life. Say prayers...lots of prayers. If you were here I would hug you and cry. I will talk in the am. Good night..I hate this lousy cancer. Not me. I will talk in the am.


(((hugs))) prayers!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Prayers Susan.


She said it wasn't her......


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barb!!!!!! Tomorrow!!  

I can't sleep! Lol


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

oh i hate cancer...

mom's doc just told her IV bone thickening treatments she has to get ever few weeks will be something she has to endure for.....?

she had not realizd this before, and was under the impression they would end if her next scans showed the cancer was still not growing..or better yet shrinking..

hard afternoon...i left work and drove down to see her...and now just back in...

again, i hate the cancer monster...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Me too for obvious reasons, THinking of you Bits!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi , Thank Goodness it's friday it has been a doosy of a week. S hs debating this aftenoon then the band she plays in will play in the morning at the relay for life where people form teams and walk non stop for 2 days and over night to raise money for cancer research. The band will provide the music and enterain them for a bit.It is a very emotional event.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

we have that here too..and light candles as tribute along the track


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

we have a scary thing happening here in miss....someone is pretending to be law enforcement, and using lights to pull over people at nite...but it is not an officer...

the first two cases were murders...and now it appears we have copycats springing up..but no more shootings in those that i have heard of...

i had a long talk with my teen drivers about what to do...turn on flashers and keep driving to a safe place to pull over. and call 911 dispatcher and explain you were going to pull over in a public place for safety reasons

you just never can prepare them enough!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> we have that here too..and light candles as tribute along the track


That's the one.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> we have a scary thing happening here in miss....someone is pretending to be law enforcement, and using lights to pull over people at nite...but it is not an officer...
> 
> the first two cases were murders...and now it appears we have copycats springing up..but no more shootings in those that i have heard of...
> 
> ...


It's scary isn't it.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

so strange how so many are happening at once...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

jumping topics....

tomorrow is vet day....i wonder how long georgie will pout...she is a verrrrrry good pouter, lol


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i am getting jealous...she is starting to prefer my dh over me...

she is even taking TWO showers in the morning...one with me and then one with him an hour 1/2 later!

and she skipped me for him yesterday!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

HaHa, My cats likes my hubby better than anyone else except J has decided to take an interest in her lately maybe because she is home alone more now she is at TAFE and not school.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Poor Georgie is it needle time?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

yup :shock:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Night Osg!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

oh!....and before i go....

tell me how that mutt got stuck in a sock...only her head was out of it...she got in it backwards!

ds came home and found her....

everyone denies "helping" her get into the sock....

hmmmmmmmmm???? anyone????

they are REALLY convincing as they deny any part in it


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

nite

sweet dreams/happy knitting &or crocheting depending on your location

(i want to hear more about scotland!...and see some pix HINT HINT)


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sounds like someone is having you on most kids can barely get a sock on the right way let alone a pup backward!!!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> Gee, thought we were on page 101 yesterday but it says 100 today. Did they condense us? I would love for that to really happen to me. There is just too much of me now!!
> Came back from Vacation Bible School meeting last night and worked on my shrug for childless DIL. I should tell you her name as I feel cruel calling her that. Her name is Errin. She's a wonderful DIL- so loving and thoughtful. Did I mention that she is also beautiful?! Would make such beautiful babies with my handsome son - if only . . .Anyway, the shrug is coming along. It's about 3/4 finished. Need to decide what trim stitch I'm going to use around the outside. Suggestions? The shrug is just knit in moss stitch with 3X3 ribbing at the sleeves. If I can find the link I'll send it below. I DO crochet so a crochet edge is a possibility. Just don.'t know which one to use.
> 
> http://www.sheeptoshawl.com/charity/archives/2007/04/entry_246.html


OH! and i want to see pix of this too....modeled if possible

i like this pattern i think :thumbup:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Go to bed or you will suffer tomorrow!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> we have a scary thing happening here in miss....someone is pretending to be law enforcement, and using lights to pull over people at nite...but it is not an officer...
> 
> the first two cases were murders...and now it appears we have copycats springing up..but no more shootings in those that i have heard of...
> 
> ...


They say you should turn on your flashers and drive to the nearest police station... and yes they should call 911... but you don't always know where the police stations are...

I think the walk is a international walk for Susan Kolman cancer research.. we have it too 60 miles..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/DebPonzio/hes-hungry-caterpillar
OSg Saw this and thought of you.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/DebPonzio/hes-hungry-caterpillar
> OSg Saw this and thought of you.


I know! Cute huh?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Wow osg it's funny you have slept yet I feel like I only said good night not long ago.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hubby has just informed me that he wants a golf club cover black with 2 orange strips and a black and orange pom pom. looks like a have a new project.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara said:


> Wow osg it's funny you have slept yet I feel like I only said good night not long ago.


Lol... My body says it was not so long ago...

But Whoop whoop!!! Last day of early duty!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you for your prayers. It is not me....it is my best friend....my knitting buddy. Hopefully I will get the chance to talk with her today. It was her white cell count that has everyone alarmed. She is going through chemo. Later chicks.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Thank you for your prayers. It is not me....it is my best friend....my knitting buddy. Hopefully I will get the chance to talk with her today. It was her white cell count that has everyone alarmed. She is going through chemo. Later chicks.


Susan, I will keep praying for your best friend (name?). I also pray they caught it early and it will not be too hard of a road to recovery for her.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

TENT SALE IS TOMORROW!
TANIA IS COMING TONIGHT!!!! 

Sorry, I'm a "little" excited.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> TENT SALE IS TOMORROW!
> TANIA IS COMING TONIGHT!!!!
> ...


YAY!!!! Me tooooo!!!


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Whats the Tent Sale?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D :-D I am jealous....you all had better not take your credit cards....cash only. I do not want to bail you out of debtor's prison!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Val 

The Tent sale that is being held tomorrow is at Webs, the yarn store.

www.yarn.com

Have you heard of them?


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

No but then I live in Scotland... so its a yarn sale, I would be in my element there, like many of you I have forgottton what yarns I have and where there are stashed away'and cant decide my next project


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG...I just finished straightening up the craft room so Tania and Mia and Chris have room down there to sleep and what ever. I have so much yarn. But ya know.....THAT AIN'T STOPPING ME!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Although I do have a lot of acrylics that I am going to send to Alberta for her church and senior functions. I know I won't use it. I actually cringe thinking that at one time I like it. Geez, the more I've gotten into this stuff the more picky I've gotten. Oh Well!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Now to clean up the rest of the house. 

Close your eyes Tania, don't look too closely! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I need a maid.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> OMG...I just finished straightening up the craft room so Tania and Mia and Chris have room down there to sleep and what ever. I have so much yarn. But ya know.....THAT AIN'T STOPPING ME!


GOOD MORNING!

It was good you "inventoried" before the sale...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barb don't go crazy!  No worries!


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

I would love to see you all the evening after the Tent Sale, mountains of yarn eveywhere and how are you going to explain to HID(himindoors)if there is one when you get home.lol I would love to get to that sale.... photos please, have a great time


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tania, Barbara.. you guys are gonna have fantastic weather this weekend... you lucky dogs...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh yeah! We will be having weather in the 80's


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

No rain.. just perfect...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Barb don't go crazy!  No worries!


just don't "white glove" anything! :shock:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, I quit! It is what it is! (cleaning wise)

need time to relax and knit. I've got some really nice beef short ribs braising. They smell so good. Next to knitting, cooking is my passion. 

Val! Look at my avatar. That's me after Tania, Alberta, and myself went to the Ole Liberty Fibre Fair! OMG we had so much fun!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> ok, I quit! It is what it is! (cleaning wise)
> 
> need time to relax and knit. I've got some really nice beef short ribs braising. They smell so good. Next to knitting, cooking is my passion.
> 
> Val! Look at my avatar. That's me after Tania, Alberta, and myself went to the Ole Liberty Fibre Fair! OMG we had so much fun!!!


What exactly is braising? (Yes, I'm 56 years old and don't know what this is!)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Braising (from the French braiser) is a combination cooking method using both moist and dry heat; typically the food is first seared at a high temperature and then finished in a covered pot with a variable amount of liquid, resulting in a particular flavor. Braising of meat is often referred to as pot roasting, though some authors make a distinction between the two methods based on whether additional liquid is added.[1][2]


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D so basically browning both sides of the meat on stove top and finishing in the oven. easy!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

finishing in the oven with liquid...


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

and onions and other root vegetables. and liquid....well thats how I braise meat


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

yup! To console myself I went to my local yarn shop and had to purchase a hank of yarn it is call Abstract Fiber - Mighty Sock It is superwash merino and tencel. I have never used that before. It is handdyed. So soft. It was costly. But not as bad as those Sundara yarns. I could dive through the screen for those. :-D :-D I know they will have a ball tomorrow. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Be back lateer...heading to mailbox to pick up mail Later chicks.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm outta there! Heading to the lot picking up the kids and then to MA


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I saw a thread on webs this weekend and there are at least 8 other people going .. and afterwards sounds like there is a get together for KPers... 
Tania and Barb should keep their eyes open.. it would be fun to meet more kpers... but I think they will be too busy buying us and them yarn!!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I'm outta there! Heading to the lot picking up the kids and then to MA


whooooohoooo!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tania called, she's on her way!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

val hynson said:


> and onions and other root vegetables. and liquid....well thats how I braise meat


I put onions, celery, carrots, and garlic. After browning the ribs on all sides I drain the little oil out of the pot. Keeping the pot hot, I throw in the veggies. Just keep stirring them, until they start to get tender. Then I add a little flour, slowly, sprinkle it, until the veggies become a little "pasty". Oh yeah, I forgot I always through in a good pinch of kosher salt and course ground black pepper before the flour. Let that cook for 2-3 minutes so the flour is cooked. Then added 2 cups beef stock, a sm. can of stewed tomatoes, a sm. can of tomato sauce, 2 sm. cans of mushrooms (because I didn't have any fresh) a sm bottle of "chili" sauce, about 1/4 c. worcester sauce. Stir it up, let come to a simmer, add the meat back in, cover, turn it way way down and let it go the rest of the day. I'm serving it with wide egg noodles.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> ok, I quit! It is what it is! (cleaning wise)
> 
> need time to relax and knit. I've got some really nice beef short ribs braising. They smell so good. Next to knitting, cooking is my passion.
> 
> Val! Look at my avatar. That's me after Tania, Alberta, and myself went to the Ole Liberty Fibre Fair! OMG we had so much fun!!!


Was there any yarn left for others to buy if you bought all that! Have a great time at the sale , maybe one day I will come over for it, that is of course after some of you make the trip to Scotland 
Goodnight its my bedtime


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Val, come on over anytime! The tent sale is always in May. Scotland, I would love love love to go to Scotland. Perhaps some day it will be a CWA road (hahaha) trip! Yeah, I wish!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Braising (from the French braiser) is a combination cooking method using both moist and dry heat; typically the food is first seared at a high temperature and then finished in a covered pot with a variable amount of liquid, resulting in a particular flavor. Braising of meat is often referred to as pot roasting, though some authors make a distinction between the two methods based on whether additional liquid is added.[1][2]


Oh, I've done that a million times! :lol:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Yeah...we all have just didn't know the "proper" word. :-D :-D :-D

And we are having reubens(sp ?) for dinner.....love those sammies!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> val hynson said:
> 
> 
> > and onions and other root vegetables. and liquid....well thats how I braise meat
> ...


So... on stovetop? Not in oven?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

val hynson said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > ok, I quit! It is what it is! (cleaning wise)
> ...


I might be going over to Northern England at the end of summer... Near Manchester.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I popped in to visit before my brain exploded from studying. Going to make some tea and then I have ten pages left to read and study before I can take this week's quiz. Then tomorrow I will hopefully finish this week for the other class (I'm taking two at one time.) I'm in so over my head!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> :-D Yeah...we all have just didn't know the "proper" word. :-D :-D :-D
> 
> And we are having reubens(sp ?) for dinner.....love those sammies!! :thumbup:


I do too! Extra dressing on mine, if it ain't messy, it ain't good! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > val hynson said:
> ...


Actually you can do it either way. I didn't want to turn the oven on, it was nice in the house today, so I just did it in my dutch oven (cast iron pot) and did it on the stove, very very low heat. Let it go most of the day.

Dinner is over and it was yummy!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I popped in to visit before my brain exploded from studying. Going to make some tea and then I have ten pages left to read and study before I can take this week's quiz. Then tomorrow I will hopefully finish this week for the other class (I'm taking two at one time.) I'm in so over my head!


you can do it. I know you can!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D :-D :-D Good news here!! My friend is home...it was a reaction to the new chemo they were giving her. She sounded like her old self. If she is up to it..I will see her tomorrow and we will knit. So happy. :thumbup: :thumbup:Thank you for your prayers.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks, Barb, I know you and tania are having a ball. Enjoy your weekend with her and the kids. I am heading to my chair...it's you know what time. Chat in the am loves. Sewbiz...don't study too hard. plus good luck gal.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

WOo HOO Finally finished the sleeves of my sweater... 

Now to sew it together and then do the band. now how do I make button holes??????


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara or Tania, make sure you take pix of the warehouse and wherever else they are selling yarn... there are other threads asking how big webs is etc.. so lets show them!!!!

Have the greatest time, guys.... and think of us all in our little homes pining for Webs yarn...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> :-D :-D :-D Good news here!! My friend is home...it was a reaction to the new chemo they were giving her. She sounded like her old self. If she is up to it..I will see her tomorrow and we will knit. So happy. :thumbup: :thumbup:Thank you for your prayers.


AMEN!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Ok, chicks, Barb, I know you and tania are having a ball. Enjoy your weekend with her and the kids. I am heading to my chair...it's you know what time. Chat in the am loves. Sewbiz...don't study too hard. plus good luck gal.


It's 10:30 pm and she's not here yet  But they are ok, I talked to her on the phone, should be here very shortly.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

By now she and the fam are there... and you guys must be having fun... have a good night.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> :-D :-D :-D Good news here!! My friend is home...it was a reaction to the new chemo they were giving her. She sounded like her old self. If she is up to it..I will see her tomorrow and we will knit. So happy. :thumbup: :thumbup:Thank you for your prayers.


That's great news. I know you are relieved! God is good! :-D


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> WOo HOO Finally finished the sleeves of my sweater...
> 
> Now to sew it together and then do the band. now how do I make button holes??????


I didn't like the way the collar band stuck out so I undid my sweater and reworked the collar band. Now it's completely done, including buttons.

I don't like the way the yoke fits, at all. It looks okay but feels really tight and pulls across the shoulders, while the body is looser. Poor design. It's wearable so I'm not going to pull anything out to redo. I'll show you a photo soon. I just love the yarn and the way it knit up.

Nina, to make buttonholes you bind off one stitch and then cast it back on, on the next row. Mark where you want them first...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barb and Tania have a wonderful time!


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> yup! To console myself I went to my local yarn shop and had to purchase a hank of yarn it is call Abstract Fiber - Mighty Sock It is superwash merino and tencel. I have never used that before. It is handdyed. So soft. It was costly. But not as bad as those Sundara yarns. I could dive through the screen for those. :-D :-D I know they will have a ball tomorrow. :mrgreen:


I shall have to look that one up, Bits.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Barb, glad your friend is better and you all have a great visit. Those shopping, please post pics of your great finds. 
Will try to catch up al everyone's doings later. We have a church garage sale and I need to be there at 7am to help. Then this afternoon one of my quilty friends and I are taking an entrelac class. Should be an afternoon of fun. Have a great day, all.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi what a busy day in the garden.I am aching all over I am yet again sitting in the car park waiting for dd just discovered kfc has wifi


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Good morning chicks, chilly morning here in Va. When my tomato plants are dry we are goiung to tie them up so they do not fall over. Then I will see if my friend is up for some knitting. In the meantime. will workon this sewing project. Gosh, I sure hope that everyone has a wonderful day. Good luck at the sale Tommi.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Back home now. I am stiff and achy in places I havent used in a while it's a competition between hubby and I who will be stiffer tomorrow.LOL!
I would love to stay up yo chat with you all but my bed is calling. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Glad to her the news is better for your friend Bitsey.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Good morning ladies... Well I passed my first test in the first week of my first class! 

Wish I was a little bird on Barb or Tania's shoulder while they shop for yarn this morning! I can't imagine having more fun than that. Hope the prices are GREAT.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hey, it looks like other members here are fed up with cyber-bullying too:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-70552-1.html


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

good news bits....

so i just slept nineteen hours straight...guess i was a little tired, lol

now off to a couple of parties by way of the grocer to buy my contributions, lol

have a great one ladies


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey chicks! I've been searching for the picture one of you posted of the crocheted in black all those donated squares. I can't remember where it was posted. Can you help?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

This one???


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> This one???


Yep. That was the one! Thanks! I wanted to show my knitting group so they could see what our goal is.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Going to work on my baby sweater for friend. I knitted a sample square for my knitting group. Also bought some extra needles in case anyone doesn't have any. Now I need to get back to my own project.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Good morning ladies... Well I passed my first test in the first week of my first class! Well done
> 
> Wish I was a little bird on Barb or Tania's shoulder while they shop for yarn this morning! I can't imagine having more fun than that. Hope the prices are GREAT.


Do you go to yarn sales every week?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I go to yarn sales everyday!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Chicks, why are we at the resort?


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to KP and am busily scrolling through; please could you tell me what CWS Resort (obviously the CWS bit) means. I feel as though I should have opened my post by saying 'Good Morning Campers'! Bleu


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Hi, CWS stands for Chicks with sticks.


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for that. It raises all sorts of imaginery.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ha Ha ha, yes it does, doesn't it??? Ok this thread is so over!!! good night ladies..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Just a quick pop in to say hello!!!!
Miss you guys!

Love ya 

Myra


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Gotta finish my sweater KAL before then. Let's all push to finish our sweaters this weekend!!


Ha! Not a chance, but I might work feverishly on it. I'm barely started with mine due to babies and gifts taking priority. Guess I'll work on it and see how much I can get done.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I thought this room was closed? Why are we posting here? :?:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I AGREE.. MOVE OVER TO WHERE YOU ARE SUPPOSE TO BE~!!!!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I AGREE.. MOVE OVER TO WHERE YOU ARE SUPPOSE TO BE~!!!!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

